# Clase D 900 watts rms



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Hice éste amplificador y funcionó bien, así que decidí publicar aquí.

Los invito a desarrollar su propio PCB y no querer tener todo listo.

Inductor de la salida hecho con ei33 de la fuente de la computadora que agrega un (gap) separación en el núcleo.

Protección de cadena con la desviación (shunt) a + - 14 A 

Número de vueltas hasta alcanzar el uH 50.

900 watts com 90-0-90 voltios em 4r

amplificador similares.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Ésta es una versión equivalente con los componentes de un poco más fácil conseguir y también tiene la ventaja de ser capaz de poner una variedad de piezas equivalentes.
Si necesita alguna información más estaré encantado de ayudarle.

Probado, trabaja bien en toda la gama de frecuencias de audio.
Puedo cambiar el filtro de salida de toroide inda debe ser mejor.


----------



## peregar

Aquí hay otro plan para la discusión, es similar a su esquema


----------



## joryds

Hola NANOTECNOLOGIA, que valor usaste en R11 R13 y C17 de la realimentacion del amplificador?
es necesario conectar la realimentacion al PWM ?
la protecion funciona?

Saludos..


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

R13 10K 0.5W
R11  2K 
C17 0.1 uF 250V
funciona la protección e pueden ser modificado y el valor de la resistencia de derivación.


----------



## peregar

He aquí otros 2 planos y  unas capturas de pantalla


----------



## FELIBAR12

Usaste IR*21*10? o IR*20*10?
Que diferencias tienen?,es igual de funcional con el IR2110?

Cada bocina soporta una potencia eléctrica de 1200 W según lo que prometen los fabricantes. La impedancia de cada cual es de 8 Ohms, por lo que si se conectan en paralelo, la impedancia bajaría a 4 Ohms y la potencia teórica total soportada por ambas bocinas conectadas sería de 2400 W. Que la potencia soportada sea mayor (2400 W en éste caso) a la potencia suministrada (900 W en éste caso) no afecta en NADA el normal funcionamiento de la etapa de potencia, no se sobrecargara por ningún motivo, salvo que sea mentira que las bocinas soporten esos 1200 W, se terminen quemando y produzcan un corto circuito a la salida.

La sobre carga depende de que tan baja sea la impedancia total, si el amplificador trabaja con un mínimo de 4 Ohms a la salida, quiere decir que eso es lo máximo a lo que se le puede poner, si se trabaja con menos impedancia, ahí si tendremos una sobre carga, el caso de conectar 3 o cuatro parlantes en paralelo,  aunque hay amplificadores que soportan una carga bajísima, 2,1 hasta 0,5 Ohms. Pero a mi parecer menos de 4 Ohms es casi un corto circuito y ya es exigirle bastante al amplificador !


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

FELIBAR12
usted puede poner los dos 8r altofalnte conectados en paralelo que funcionan bien en 4r.
También puede utilizar el IR2110 ou ir2010  que funciona bien.


----------



## Cacho

Al conectar un parlante a un ampli se le mete corriente alterna (eso es en definitiva el sonido: Alterna).
Lo bueno es que los picos de esas ondas duran poco y tiene el resto del ciclo (hasta el próximo extremo) de descando para acomodar el calor y disiparlo.

Cuando _DJ Simio Sordo_, haciendo honor a su nombre, le da a la perilla de volumen hasta que el ampli clipea duro, los picos se transforman en una cosa plana, equivalente a corriente continua. Eso hace que la disipación en la bobina sea constante por períodos relativamente largos y finalmente se queme por temperatura.

Para evitar que el ampli clipee es que se recomienda que sea más potente que lo que se le va a pedir. Con eso siempre le queda resto al ampli cuando aparecen los picos que hacen que el parlante sufra y suene mal (esto es lo único que los DJ parecen oir), pero si que llegue a clipear. El razonamiento es simple: No puedo educar al bruto de los controles, así que vamos a por lo seguro.

Eso sí, si usamos un ampli de más potencia que los parlantes, entonces *sí o sí hay que poner un limitador suficientemente rápido* a la entrada del ampli o reventás los parlantes igual. Con el limitador se (valga la redundancia) limita la potencia de salida a la máxima que pueden manejar los parlantes.

Si, en cambio, se le presta atención a los indicadores de clip y demás consideraciones, a usar amplis de la misma potencia que los parlantes o inclusive un poco menos.

Lectura recomendada: Sobredimensionar 20% ó quedarse corto en 20%

Saludos


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Puede utilizar la base EI33, pero  utilizo un indutimeter para medir después de que el inductor está listo.
Usted tiene que dejar espacio entre las dos partes de no saturar el núcleo. 

Funcionó muy bien
Ajustar la frecuencia de 250 kHz con el intercambio de c17 = 0,01 uF
Poner una fuente bien filtrada y potente
Hice una prueba con - 65 + 65 v puente rectificador 35ay 10.000 UF por lado
Transistores irfp4227
Altavoz con 2r.

Estoy escuchando una canción hermosa de mi clase D que estoy enamorado.
El inductor es el corazón del amplificador de clase D
La frecuencia es el golpeo de este corazón.
Me parece indispensable indutimeter frequencimeter y el osciloscopio. 

​
La frecuencia debe ser la causa o el inductor de salida, debe sustituir al 0.1 uF 250V C17 por 0,01 uF 250v.

Prueba con los nuevos núcleos en curso.

​


----------



## leonardobena

Buenas noches amigo nanotecnología estaba detrás de una clase D, me encontré con su proyecto, me gustó y decidí hacer el PCI, PCI publicado utiliza aquí ... pero me pregunto acerca de los componentes, porque me di cuenta de que en el ensamblado no se ha utilizado el regulador de 7812, me gustaría que pudieras enviar el archivo de dibujo con los componentes ..esperando la respuesta.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

leonardobena
En ves de usar el 7812 que el uso de un regulador en serie con TIP31 muy común.
Voy a publicar algunas fotos para que usted vea.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA  excelente aporte, amigo le agradezco me aclare unas dudas sobre las 2 resistencias grandes que veo en la foto, son ambas de 220 K y cada una va con un diodo sf16 (ultra fast rectifier) o con un diodo Zener de 12 V para alimentar al LM311 con +12 V y -12 V.
Los condensadores de poliéster y los electrolíticos que alimentan los pines 8 (+Vcc) y 4 (-Vcc) de que valor son?
El regulador 78L05 es alimentado por el TIP 31C  salida emisor, dicho tip usa un diodo Zener de 12 o 15 V?
En el regulador 78L05 el común o (gnd) se conecta al (-Vcc 90V)?
La resistencia color verde que conecta el (-Vcc 90V) con el pin 13 del IR2010 es de 1 Ohm o qué valor tiene?
Todas las resistencias son comunes no de Metalfilm o precisión y  no hay condensadores multicapa?

Tengo el núcleo EI 33 de PC pero observo que tu usas son dos EE, utilizaste solamente las dos (E) de 2 núcleos diferentes. Te agradecería me informaras el numero de vueltas que utilizaste el calibre del alambre y si lo realizaste con varios filamentos en paralelo que calibre utilizaste ya que no tengo el equipo para medir estas bobinas pero si los materiales para fabricarlas.

Mirando el esquema me queda claro que las resistencias grande de la foto son de 200 K que son R7 y R17, pero no entiendo en el esquema el porqué está conectada R17 a el pin 5 (Vs) del IR2010 ya que en el impreso que tu posteaste va conectada a el pin 4 del LM311 junto con un diodo. Así mismo vi que la numeración de los pines del IR2010 está desordenada en relación con el nombre de cada pin que si está en orden, la R15= 1.5 K en el esquema va a GND pero eso no es tierra sino  (-90 V), así mismo a la salida del TIP31C= emisor, no debe ir un filtro electrolítico, en la foto esas dos resistencias que están unidas en serie que valor tienen?. Disculpa si estoy mal en lo que digo sino es que estoy interesado de armarlo sin ningún error ya que es un buen proyecto.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://www.4shared.com/file/FV-JZUTI/900W.html?


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA gracias  por la respuesta, está claro, las preguntas que formule anteriormente, pero ahora tengo una duda sobre los datos del inductor de salida ya que en las fotos utilizaste los núcleos de la fuente de PC y en el impreso con las componentes usas un toroide circular.
K40= # del núcleo?
25= numero de espiras o vueltas?
22= calibre del alambre AWG?.
Estas mismas formulas las utilizaste en el núcleo de PC de la foto si no es así te agradezco y me digas cuales fueron ya que tengo estos núcleos EI de PC.

Tengo otra duda con respecto a la resistencia (R18=0.04) la cual se encuentra en el diagrama y no en el impreso con las componentes  en el archivo LAY en el cual aparecen dos condensadores de 0.1 mf en paralelo con relación a (out gnd) y en la foto aparece la resistencia en color verde.
1. - ¿En ese lugar de R14 va la resistencia o van los dos condensadores en paralelo?
2. - ¿Las resistencia grandes son de 3K o de 3K9 ya que en la foto son de 3K9?
3. - ¿En el inductor de salida utilizaste dos (E) de ferrita o una (E) y una (I) ya que en el dibujo que posteaste  del inductor aparecen dos (E) eso quiere decir que utilizaste dos transformadores de ferrita de PC , utilizando las dos (E) y desechando las dos (I)?.

Te agradecería NANOTECNOLOGIA me ayudaras con los datos de cómo tu armaste el inductor de salida con el núcleo de PC ya que tengo varios de estos y se me hace difícil conseguir un núcleo toroidal y no cuento con un inductómetro.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

R18 son dos de 0,1 en paralelo que van a dar 0,05 , para aquellos que tienen conocimiento de la electrónica un riesgo es francisco. El esquema es para tener una idea del circuito, pero hay algunas diferencias. Se guía por lo que está correcto , la resistencia grande depende de la tensión de alimentación que se calcula para la corriente Zener alrededor de 20 mA.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Sobre el inductor de salida me podrías decir cuales son los datos para hacerlo igual al tuyo con el núcleo de PC.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

El núcleo inductor ie33.terei hecho de desmontar para ser capaz de decirle el número de vueltas y el calibre del cable.
Lo voy a hacer durante la semana.


----------



## leonardobena

buenas noches amigo nanotecnología.

Estaba haciendo una prueba con el amplificador que he construido, alimentado +-60 V, funciona correctamente, como lo hice con la bobina toroidal, cuando está relativamente saturado aumento de volumen debido a que empecé a hacer algunas pruebas con otras bobinas toroides y satura la misma manera, hasta que rodó en un transformador de alimentación ATX de PC como se sugiere, disminución de la saturación, no hay nada quemado después de poner fet
Carrete de bobina hecha en el transformador de alimentación ATX ..

Sigue las fotos que tomé el amplificador con la bobina toroidal.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/k-YL68qe/DSC_0000026.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/rbgvRXSq/DSC_0000027.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/QGmftZOQ/DSC_0000028.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/GMfCKH-o/DSC_0000029.html

Usted me guía en ésta espiral, en la que la ferrita móvil, el toroide puede ser de color rojo con la cara de color marrón, lo que un cable de calibre, que forma el viento ? No entiendo muy bien el diseño que a la izquierda en la salida de la bobina , en espera de la respuesta amigo ...

Gracias de antemano ...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

programa para calcular el inductor
http://www.4shared.com/file/xMf9gRFN/minirk12_install.html
Es importante para ponerlo a 250 kHz Con Frecuencia El intercambio de c17 = 0,01 uF
núcleo con diámetro exterior de 4 cm 1,5cm de ancho , que es equivalente a t157-2 usando el  programa es fácil.
Creo que es también para hacer algunas modificaciones,para mejorar la respuesta en frecuencia.cambiar capacitor 0.68 que estas em serie com resistor 8r por 0.1 em la salida del indutor.
y poner una resistencia  5w 1K5 de salida de audio a la tierra.
el núcleo ei33 prescisa hacer un espacio (GAP) de 1 mm o más para mejorar la saturación.
la colocación de un espaciador de material aislante entre las dos partes del núcleo.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

nucleo fuente pc ei33 sirve.
y no olvidarse de usar un inductor mH 22 para mejorar su frequencia de salida.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA gracias por tu ayuda tengo 7 nucleos EI33, sino estoy mal igual al que tu usaste en la foto.
la idea es pegar con la gotita 2 o 3 nucleos para aumentar sus capacidades en general .
pero si tu usaste un solo nucleo de PC ayudame con los datos (numero de vueltas ,AWG,etc)

Mil gracias por tu atencion.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

4 x 1 mm de alambre
10 Vueltas 
con un solo núcleo.
con gap de 0,5 mm


----------



## pedro1958

HOLA NANO 

un favor tendras mas fotos y especificaciones o el link del DIGITCLASS T1200 

me gustaria saber mas de este bicho y sacame de una duda este ampli es el t1200 ??? 

saludos 
Pedro


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

PEDRO la etapa inicial de la T1200 es diferente con TL071 y 4069 el resto es similar.
T1200N SPECIFICATIONS:

•   400W   @  8 ohms 
•   750W   @  4 ohms 
•   1200W @  2 ohms  ( +/-70V)  
•   Input Impedance : 47k ohms unbalanced 
•   Frequency Response : 20 Hz - 20 kHz
•   Supply Voltage : +/-45V  to +/-100V   
•   BIAS Voltage : 12V to 14V 
•   Dimensions (W x H x D) : 55 x 45 x 115 mm.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Hoy he probado la clase d 700w (minixd)y quiero decir que  el sonido es muy buena, especialmente en soms agudos.depois pondré las fotos.


----------



## pedro1958

hola nano por favor pasame el diagrama del ampli t1200 o el que usa el 4069 me imagino que es para no usar 5 v  con los 12 del bias igual se alimenta este integrado , prometo subir el pcb ya probado 
gracias de antemano


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Fotos y                               PCB


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo NANOTECNOLOGIA en el diagrama el pin 4 del 2110 no esta conectado, pero en el ultimo impreso v2 esta conectado directo al bias 12v checalo, no cuadra cual es el corecto.


----------



## Ratmayor

El pin 4, según el datasheet, es NC...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

La tarjeta de circuito es correcto 
El circuito también porque el pin es nc (pérdida de tiempo)

NC Diser si esto no se conecta dentro del IC INTEGRADO


----------



## hazard_1998

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/irs900desquema.jpg/http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/617/irs900desquema.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


hay algo que *no* me gusta de este circuito, y es que no tiene tiempo muerto definido.... ojo al piojo con esto, a chequear las señales de conmutacion de compuerta, que si no está controlado puede calentar (y bastante) la etapa de potencia...


----------



## 0110110h

hazard_1998 dijo:


> hay algo que *no* me gusta de este circuito, y es que no tiene tiempo muerto definido.... ojo al piojo con esto, a chequear las señales de conmutacion de compuerta, que si no está controlado puede calentar (y bastante) la etapa de potencia...



Los diseños de ejtagle también tienen el tiempo muerto definido solo por el IR2110


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Oscilogramas IRS-900D y montaje :


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA saludos, amigo le agradesco mire el post #91 donde estan las fotos del ucd 900w ya terminado y el post #92 donde tengo una duda sobre la conexion a tierra, le agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> NANOTECNOLOGIA saludos, amigo le agradesco mire el post #91 donde estan las fotos del ucd 900w ya terminado y el post #92 donde tengo una duda sobre la conexion a tierra, le agradeceria su ayuda.


 
El gnd de la fuente de tierra está conectada a la GND OUT. Iintentos de cambiar el IC 74LS00

La pregunta es? porque nadie montó este amplificador que funciona perfecto.
Si es barato, fácil montar y la calidad es muy buena.

Soy un profesional en el área y con equipos medición, tengo varios de estos amplificadores que trabajan en las versiones más fuertes hasta 2500watts, y se puede afirmar que son perfectos. Y un modelo utilizado en todo el mundo.


----------



## joryds

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:
			
		

> Soy un profesional en el área y con equipos medición. tengo varios de estos amplificadores que trabajan en las versiones más fuertes hasta 2500watts, y se puede afirmar que son perfectos. Y un modelo utilizado en todo el mundo.


 
Hola Nano, por el hecho que los compañeros no comenten sobre este amplificador no significa que no lo han montado, tal vez no tuvieron inconveniente con el montaje, este amplificador lo arme antes que lo postearas en el foro, pero le hice varias modificaciones, cambien el sistema de protección y le anexe un arranque suave de 3.5 segundos.

Para montar todos los componentes en esa placa tuve que usar algunos componentes SMD.

El amplificador tiene buen sonido, pero ahora estoy empezando a diseñar la PCB para montar el Amplificador que usa el IRS2092 que me parece más eficiente.

Adjunto una imagen en 3D del amplificador.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

JORYDS Gracias por el comentario, y felicidades por tu monte hermoso. irs2092 funciona bien con la mayoría es más difícil de ajustar, seguramente obtendrá.
uno de los secretos es el uso de transistores con puerta de carga bajo.
amplificador con el mismo principio irs-900D con 2 pares 2R 2000 WRMS
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/dclass2000w.jpg/


Nano.


----------



## Fogonazo

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> Hice este amplificador y funcionó bien, así que decidí publicar aquí.........



*! Gracias por el aporte ¡*


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Voy a esperar el resultado de las asambleas irs-900D luego poner otro más fuerte
que ya está funcionando y bien. entonces pedir a la persona que ensambla repost los resultados.
obrigado.
Nano.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Éste enlace tiene la información y los archivos.
Nano,

Corrección de la imagen de irs-900D


----------



## crazysound

Hola nanotecnología, entonces 8k2/1W para qué voltaje es? 200V?

Saludos...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Buena pregunta, para + - 95 V a 125 V tendría que sustituir los condensadores 120/100 para 120/150 V
Nano.

Protección para el altavoz de IRS_900D.


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo nano, disculpa que te moleste tanto, cuáles serían R3, R5, R6?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

crazysound dijo:


> Hola de nuevo nano, disculpa que te moleste tanto, cuáles serían R3, R5, R6?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Olvidar estas resistencias hacer el montaje de la última imagen corregida.

El inductor de salida es muy importante. es la diferencia entre el fracaso y suceso así que no trates de inventar, utilice núcleo toroidal 157-2 o equivalentes.
Nano.


----------



## EXFLACO

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:
			
		

> El inductor de salida es muy importante es la diferencia entre el fracaso y suscesso
> así que no trates de inventar, utilice núcleo toroidal 157-2 o equivalentes.
> Nano.


Nano funciona con nucleo frerroxcube tipo ei33 o mas grande con gap,asi es el primero que te funciono?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

EXFLACO dijo:


> Nano funciona con nucleo frerroxcube tipo ei33 o mas grande con gap,asi es el primero que te funciono?



Primeras pruebas con el núcleo 157-2 después de cambiar a otro debe trabajar con ei33 con gap, ya que funciona bien con rm-10.
Nano.


----------



## scania

hola a todos recien me engancho en este tema y me parece fantástico este tema de amplificadore class d y señor nano me quiero construir uno de sus proyectos el amplificador de 900w  pero tengo un problemita no puedo conseguir el irfp 264 ni su remplazo lo mas cercano que puedo conseguir es el irf250 usted que me recomiendan .....


----------



## crazysound

Hola nano, me adhiero a la pregunta de scania. Acá se consigue irfp240/250.
Saludos..


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Puede utilizar: IRFP250, IRFP250N, IRFP260, IRFP260N, IRFP4227, FDA59N25, APT5020BN y otros.
Nano


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

fotos montagem classe d 3200w com tótem.
Nano

​


----------



## scania

hola señor nano le comento que hice el montaje al terminarlo para probarlo le coloque 2 lamparas de 25w en la rama  positiva y negativa prendo el aplificador y la led azul prende  y en la rama negativa   se prende tenue la lampara .. luego mido si llega los 5 volt  al tl071  todo ok ,,. 
pero en la salida del ampli  tengo 75v continuo y los irf250  estan bien porque los probe  y en una de la patas de los irf tengo unos 1ov .. por las dudas voy a comprarlos de nuevo ...a otra cosa  de la salida del tl071 tengo un retorno de la salida de audio que va ala inversora est tiene como 70v  midiendo desde la masa .. y cuando a esta le desconecto la resitencia de 100k  en la salida del tl empieza a marcarme la ocilacion de la entrada de audio  que le aplico y cuando la concto me marca 5v contantees ..


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

¿Qué es lo que ta usando la fuente auxiliar (Bias)
tiene que ser estabilizada con 12V 3A
mirar los dibujos y ver lo que te perdiste 
que cuando se monte  amplificador sin error opera de primero.
Nano


----------



## scania

nano  utilizo la fuente para alimetar el amplificador de las  ramas .. las vias la alimento con otras de la salida que tiene la fuente que es de 27v y la bajo a 12v con un tip y un zener ,.. y si nano quiza me euivoque yo en algo ..o son truchos los ic,,, pero hoy voy ala ciudad y traigo nuevos y te comento..


----------



## scania

hola nano  te comento que hice 2 placas  del ampli de 900w tal como dice el plano 
lo alimente con 80v -80v  y los 12 v para las bias  use una fuente de pc y no paso nada ,.el tl071  parece que trabajan pero el cd4049 y el ir2110  no hacen nada  lo unico que note  que en el transistor irf 250 que coloque en la rama negativa en su base  tengo como unos 70v tomando  como referencia el gnd  las led prende esta todo igual como dice el plano,, lo que remplase que no consegui fue eel mur120 por otro diodo rapido quiza por eso no funciona ..


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Usted llama un alambre en puntos, como este en rojo en la foto?
(Jump rojo)

Nano

​


----------



## adrian2008

Hola como están, les cuento que armé el amplificador irs900D, y al principio no me funcionaba, pero le di y le di y por fin lo logré, estoy muy contento ! Lo único que falta ahora es quitarle un alto consumo que tiene, con un bombillo de 60 Watts alumbra un poco, no se si ésto esté bien, yo creo que debe de tener un consumo reducido, no se que puede ser, serán las resistencias de los gate? Bueno total me esta funcionando, agradeceré que me ayuden con el tema del consumo.


----------



## scania

amigos el ampli anda jejej el problema era que el ir2110 y el cd eran truchoas cambie de marcas y anda muy bien jejejje  y adrian el consumo que tenia lo saque aumentando el valor de las resistencias que van a los zener que dan los 5 vol y anda de 10jejej



ahora amigos lo que me falta es hacer el protector contra cortos y voy hacer el que publico nano  lo que si no puedo conseguir el transistor kps13 y no encuentro datos como para poder remplazarlos me pueden ayudar amigos


----------



## crazysound

Hola ainacs, cuál es el circuito que realizaste?

El tr buscalo como mpsa13. Es un darlington.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

crazysound dijo:


> Hola ainacs, cuál es el circuito que realizaste?.....



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/707312/


----------



## fanela

Hola a todos del forum, feliz año nuevo.

Amigos soy nuevo en electronica y queria saber se puedo poner resistencia de metal film de 1% en este Ampli de 900W.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

fanela dijo:


> Hola a todos del forum, feliz año nuevo.
> 
> Amigos soy nuevo en electronica y queria saber se puedo poner resistencia de metal film de 1% en este Ampli de 900W.
> 
> muchas gracias.



Si, puedes poner esas resistencias.


----------



## systemjol

Esta es mi propia versión de IRS900, disfrutar, funciona perfectamente ! El inductor es 22 uH.




El proyecto original no tiene snubbers. La tensión es de 40+40 hasta 70+70. Estoy usando 65+65, los Mosfets la verdad son 90N20, 52N15, 33N20. Los IRFP240 no trabajan con resistencias del gate de 10 Ω

Nuevo esquema relativo al layout.



Estoy haciendo ésta placa más pequeña, con 12x6, para que esté listo y poner aquí....


----------



## systemjol

Querido amigo, aquí está la Inductimeter enlace que aparece en la foto de arriba fue hecha por mí mismo, necesita una grabadora PIC.O esquema grabadora y un programa de lcmeter ya están incluidos en arquivo.Boa asamblea y un abrazo.

http://www.4shared.com/rar/YY8XbG5m/lcmeter_by_joel.html?


----------



## aldemarar

systemjol dijo:


> Hay los arquivos del pcb y esquema.El inductor es 22uH.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 89287​
> http://www.4shared.com/archive/YS-veY7T/irs900_by_joel.html?



cual es la impedancia de salida de este amplificador o trabaja a 2Ω 4Ω 8Ω


----------



## systemjol

La impedancia es 2,4 ou 8.CREO QUE utilizando MOSFET rechoncho y en función del  tensión suporte 1 ohms.


----------



## javier xino

mi amplificador irs900d


----------



## pampas

muchas gracias systemjo,ya termine de implementar el inductometro funciona perfecto y es muy preciso.


----------



## javier xino

Hola compañero , ruido ?? jajajjaja  no no , no hay nada de eso por aquí.. pese a que lo tengo montado sin una carcasa metalica, aun asi trato de conexionar todas las tierras en un unico punto de la fuente 

Mira actualmente lo tengo trabajando con la smps de 800w de Mariano , le estoy alimentando con +/-65v y pienso subirlo a +/- 90v
Lo trabajo con una caja Gallien Krueger blx de 400w en 8 ohms , de preamplificador en un principio usaba un tl072 con una ganacia de 10 .. una cosa super sencilla .... ahora cambie el preamplificador por uno con una valvula ecc83 ( use el esquema de un preamplificador Alembic 
f-2b).. la verdad es que suena espectacular , muy limpio a mi pareser , bajos muy nitidos .(yo soy bajista y para eso lo arme jejejej ).

Ojo que sin preamplificador suena muy despacio, cuando le agregas un pequeño preamplificador bumm !! suena un cañon , estimo unos 250W en 8 ohms con la tension que le suministro , claro que no he calculado nada solo al oido.

Lo mas critico en este ampli como todos saben es el inductor de salida , yo lo arme con un nucleo resiclado de fuentes atx , use un IE33 , con un gap de 1mm y le di aproximadamente 10 vueltas de alambre esmaltado de 2mm , posteriormente lo medi con un inductometro hasta y fui ajustando las vueltas hasta tener 22µH , la monte en la placa y salio de una ... como fuente de 12v que requiere el amplificador arme una pequeña tarjeta con el muy conocido lm317t , hice un devanado auxiliar en mi fuente , puse un puente con diodos rapidos uf4007 y listo , no hay calentamiento en ningun lado ...

El amplificador lo tengo trabajando con un pequeño disipador de aluminio de unos 12cm x 6cm y de espesor 1mm , no llega a los 60ºc a todo volumen.

Subire unas fotos cuando lo coloque en su gabinete , que justo ahora boy de camino a comprar materiales para eso 

En resumen , armelo con confianza que funciona a la primera y no te arrepentiras , me salio unos 4 dolares aprox.

Respecto a que mosfet ocupar ... los de mayor corriente , pero dependeria del costo, de el valor de Rds (on) y cuanto pretendes sacarle al amplificador .. a lo mejor no ameria un mosfet de tanta capacidad .

Les comento que tambien arme el irs1500 pero con malos resultados , necesitaba mucha señal de entrada para ponerse a oscilar y nunca me funciono bien, muchos chasquidos y cosas raras con esa tarjeta... 

*Nota :* el ir2110 se calienta un poquito unos 50ºc mas menos , pero sige funcionando y por seguridad le puse un pequño disipador con un poco de pasta disipadora de calor


----------



## alcides alvarez

jhonny giordanengo dijo:


> compañero te recomiendo usar esta version es menos complicada y muy bueno en frecuencias bajas , aqui esta lista para planchar


 


Saludos, buscando entre los escombros, me encontré con una baquelita de ese proyecto que en realidad había olvidado, que lo arme pero no funciono, asi que decidi buscar el por que y note que en la mascara de componentes hay un detalle que no cuadraba, y es el tr 2n5401 el cual queda invertido y al cambiarlo funciono perfecto el amplificador, al igual que otro publicado por el compañero yetrox, el SD-3200 que aun no lo he probado con un voltaje alto pero también, funcionó .

Aquí están las fotos , la mayoría de los componentes son de fuentes de DVD y placas de tv y algunos condensadores de focos o bombillos fluorescentes. 
Algunas cosas que note en las pruebas fueron que con la misma fuente de audio y fuente de voltaje +-60v dc, el IRS-900D suena con mayor potencia pero con la misma claridad y sin distorcion que el DS3200 a pesar de que son muy similares según su contruccion. 

En una de fotos notaran lo que comente sobre el tr 2N5401, el cual aparece en posición invertida en la mascara de componentes.
Notaran que el DS-3200, no tiene las resistencias de 10K por 10w, y es por que aun no las consigo y realice la prueba colocando de 4k7 por 3w y las quite luego de eso, ademas de que solo use dos tr mosfet . El tr que esta colgado, es una pequeña fuente que realice para los 12v de bias que este DS-3200 lleva fuente que pienso realizarle al IRS-900D por que el tr E1300 calienta demasiado, por lo demás se porta muy bien.


----------



## alcides alvarez

A lo que me referia del DS-3200,sobre los diodos mur160 que van al final del circuito,al lado del condenzador de 470nf(474),a mi parecer estos diodos deberían ir uno desde dc- a SP y el otro desde dc+ a SP,corrijanme si estoy en un error.


----------



## crazysound

Hola alcides alvarez, precisamente cuál es el pcb del irs900d que te funcionó?

Saludos..


----------



## alcides alvarez

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola alcides alvarez, precisamente cuál es el pcb del irs900d que te funcionó?
> 
> Saludos..


 

Saludos, este funciona pero debes cambiar la posición del tr 2n5401,su base esta bien pero su emisor y colector,estan invertidos por eso al principio,no salía hasta que me fije de ese detalle en el esquemático.

No cuento con inductometro y no podría decirte cuanto mide,ese toroide,lo saque de un qsc que se daño y el dueño lo mando a modificar,asi tiene 3 de esos en la fuente que trae. Las pruebas que realice fueron con el otro toroide,el que tiene el irs-900d,ambos amplificadores funcionaron con ese,que tampoco lo realice por que lo tenia una placa pegado de un tv creo,puedes notar que tiene un pegamento en uno de sus lados casi todas las piezas fueron de placas que tengo de diferentes equipos . El toroide que tiene el ds-3200,lo bobine de forma rápida y la verdad no me agrada para nada como quedo,asi que lo quitare para hacerlo de nuevo. Ahora dime con cuantos voltios realizaste la prueba al que armaste y cuantos mosfet le colocaste? que tal suena?por que el mio,me parecio que le falta potencia,tanto que con menos volumen,el IRS-900D sono mas fuerte,podria decirte que casi 4 veces mas fuerte y eso me genero dudas,asi que revisare de nuevo para ver si algo esta mal colocado,o alguna pista esta pegada a otra.


----------



## pedro yamarte

alcides alvarez dijo:
			
		

> No cuento con inductometro y no podría decirte cuanto mide,ese toroide,lo saque de un qsc que se daño y el dueño lo mando a modificar,asi tiene 3 de esos en la fuente que trae. Las pruebas que realice fueron con el otro toroide,el que tiene el irs-900d,ambos amplificadores funcionaron con ese,que tampoco lo realice por que lo tenia una placa pegado de un tv creo,puedes notar que tiene un pegamento en uno de sus lados casi todas las piezas fueron de placas que tengo de diferentes equipos . El toroide que tiene el ds-3200,lo bobine de forma rápida y la verdad no me agrada para nada como quedo,asi que lo quitare para hacerlo de nuevo. Ahora dime con cuantos voltios realizaste la prueba al que armaste y cuantos mosfet le colocaste? que tal suena?por que el mio,me parecio que le falta potencia,tanto que con menos volumen,el IRS-900D sono mas fuerte,podria decirte que casi 4 veces mas fuerte y eso me genero dudas,asi que revisare de nuevo para ver si algo esta mal colocado,o alguna pista esta pegada a otra.



La prueba la hice con 80 voltios simetricos pero no le di mucho volumen por el problema del inductor y tambien la falta de un protector de parlante, le habia fabricado uno pero se daño con las pruebas que hice debe ser que todavia sale alta frecuencia por la salida, en fin voy a retomar el proyecto pero, de tanto trabajo pendiente que tengo no me queda ni tiempo ni fuerza de voluntad para continuarlo,pero en vista que ya tu y algun otro forero se anime a continuar con dicho proyecto,prodria motivarme a seguir continuando y asi intercambiar ideas y experencias de tan ambicioso trabajo,  voy a dejar unas fotos del proyecto....


----------



## ragaman

Hola amigos alcides y pedro, la verdad de antemano les digo que ese es todo mal de aquellos que nos dedicamos a ganarnos la vida como ingenieros o como técnicos, nuestros proyectos personales quedan olvidados por falta de tiempo, retomando el tema de este amplificador, basado en IRAUDAMP1 de International rectifier, les comento que es un muy buen amplificador clase D, fácil de construir, muy estable y la verdad, sin ofender es mejor que el amplificador ejtagle, con el cual mucha gente a tenido muchos problemas debido a la estabilidad del mismo, quizas por eso compañeros como Tacatomon lo abandonaron.

Referente a este amplificador la verdad es muy fácil de fabricar debido a la escalabilidad del mismo, los componentes exceptuando quizás el IR2110 o el inductor de salida (del cual no me preocuparía tanto), se consiguen en cualquier tienda de electrónica.

veo en sus montajes en especial en el de Pedro, el inductor de la salida no debería tener un alambre tan grueso porque por el efecto piel (Skin Efect) termina pasando por el una cantidad muy limitada de corriente, es mas factible 4 alambres en paralelo de AWG#18 que ese alambre que a ojo es un AWG #10. Otro detalle que realmente me impresiona y me pregunto es si realmente es necesario 3 pares de transistores a la salida ?? la verdad al agregar mas mosfets la carga que ellos plantean al circuito driver (IR2110 + Totem) es mayor, por lo cual que pasa con el deat time ?? han revisado con el osciloscopio la forma de onda de salida ?? es mejor 1 par de unos buenos, rápidos y potentes Mosfets (Ej.90N20) con el amplificador bien optimizado, que una salida con 3 pares de transistores que no encienden bien, que presentan shoot through, formas de ondas extrañas a la salida y terminan calentando y generando perdidas al amplificador, por lo cual veremos que hay distorcion a la salida y que se pierde la eficiencia que es lo que deseamos con ese amplificador, por eso deben recordar que es *mejor calidad que cantidad.* 

Referente a los inductores de salida que aquejan a todo aquel que quiere hacer su amplificador clase D, lo que hay en la calle es fuentes de PC quemadas, pueden usar el núcleo EI-33 como inductor de salida, es muy eficiente y van al grano, eso de andar buscando toroides de X o Y color y andar inventando es al final una perdida de tiempo y dinero, Mi consejo es que escojan una de estas 3 opciones, Comprar Toroides rojo polvo de hierro mezcla 2 sino los Inductores Sagami Clase D, si tampoco encuentran alguno de esos 2 en su mercado local usen Núcleo ferrita EI33  háganle el Gap (foro esta como se hace) y armen tranquilamente su amplificador, de ahí para adelante es jugar a perder el tiempo.

Créanme que en la medida que me sea posible y el tiempo me lo permita les puedo ayudar con el desarrollo de sus amplificadores IRS900.


----------



## pedro yamarte

ragaman tienes toda la razon referente al inductor y ala cantidad de mosfet de dicho circuito, pero como estoy acostumbrado a reparar potencias de car audio observo que esos circuitos que  tienen toroides de un solo alambre y ni hablar de la cantidad de mosfet que usan, mas de cinco por riel y con todo eso me llegan por cantidades a repara a mi taller, con las placas achicharradas de semejante corto,por eso seria bueno desarrollar este circuito de 3 pares de mosfet por riel para ver si aguanta la pela y abuso de los clientes y asi tener una alternativa de resucitacion de dichos amplificadores que aqui en mi pais cuestan un ojo de la cara


----------



## ragaman

Pedro, Hay varios cosas a tener en cuenta, muchos amplificadores comerciales parece que los diseñaran para ostentar antes que para durar, sabes algo, yo con un par de transistores 90N20, OJO !!! solo un par y este amplificador lo conecte a 6 bajos de 20" con una carga de 1.8 ohm alimentado a +/-75V con mi SMPS 1200W y créeme que el amplificador apenas calentaba lo suficiente como para que llegase a quemarte la mano y así estuvo sonando durante 2 horas sin siquiera inmutarse.

Cual es la cuestión, es que hay que preocuparse porque tu amplificador trabaje requerido, los amplificadores Clase D que son PWM deben estar en el punto exacto de trabajo para que puedan ser realmente eficientes y entregar una potencia muy alta sin siquiera sufrir como lo hace un pobre amplificador clase AB de 20 transistores a una carga de 2ohm.

Referente a lo que dices que vez muchos amplificadores y plantas de sonido que llegan dañados, quizás esa puede que sea una respuesta a lo que te digo sobre la cantidad antes que la calidad, tener 6 mosfets en una salida clase D o quizas mas, hacen que tu amplificador tenga mas por donde fallar y llegar a morir mas fácilmente que si solo tuviese 2 mosfets en su salida y eso te lo puedo asegurar y corroborar. 

PD: Pienso que en vez que usar mas transistores para evitar que la salida se dañe por abuso es mejor diseñar un sistema que te proteja el amplificador de esos abusos.


----------



## darwindavid

hola amigos!! tengo una inquietud sobre el nucleo rm-10 que sugiere nano varios post atras,y es si el centro del nucleo tiene gap (separacion ) entre si o si es sin esta separacion,pues he visto de las dos formas geometricas,como los etd y los eer son parecidos pero los primeros vienen sin el gap y los 2do con ella ,gracias buen aporte este.


----------



## ragaman

darwindavid dijo:


> hola amigos!! tengo una inquietud sobre el nucleo rm-10 que sugiere nano varios post atras,y es si el centro del nucleo tiene gap (separacion ) entre si o si es sin esta separacion,pues he visto de las dos formas geometricas,como los etd y los eer son parecidos pero los primeros vienen sin el gap y los 2do con ella ,gracias buen aporte este.


Los núcleos para clase D deben tener el gap (separacion)  para trabajar en este tipo de aplicación.


----------



## alcides alvarez

ragaman dijo:


> Los núcleos para clase D deben tener el gap (separacion)  para trabajar en este tipo de aplicación.



Cierto


----------



## ragaman

Dedicandole un poco mas de tiempo a este tema que seria bueno desarrollar, quisiera saber si hay mas dudas respecto al diseño de este amplificador, tienen pensado hacer mejoras al diseño o trabajar en un diseño final que quede a la comunidad y sea facil de fabricar ??


----------



## alcides alvarez

ragaman dijo:


> Dedicandole un poco mas de tiempo a este tema que seria bueno desarrollar, quisiera saber si hay mas dudas respecto al diseño de este amplificador, tienen pensado hacer mejoras al diseño o trabajar en un diseño final que quede a la comunidad y sea facil de fabricar ??




Que tal este IRS-500,fue publicado por yetrox  como esquema del ds-3200 peeeero no cuadra con el pcb,aunque seve interesante,pero,no soy muy bueno en la realización de pcb :cabezon:. Me gusta ese modelo por lo fácil que se ve y por lo familiarizado que estoy con esos componentes,mi sueño era el irs-2092 pero seria imposible encontrar en este país ese IC,asi que toca conformarse.


----------



## ragaman

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Que tal este IRS-500,fue publicado por yetrox  como esquema del ds-3200 peeeero no cuadra con el pcb,aunque seve interesante,pero,no soy muy bueno en la realización de pcb :cabezon:. Me gusta ese modelo por lo fácil que se ve y por lo familiarizado que estoy con esos componentes,mi sueño era el irs-2092 pero seria imposible encontrar en este país ese IC,asi que toca conformarse.



La verdad yo tengo los 2 amplificadores, tanto el iraudamp1 (Este) y el Iraudamp7(irs2092) y la verdad no noto diferencia sutil en terminos de calidad de audio siempre y cuando se implementen con buenos mosfets la etapa de salida junto a una bobina correcta.

despues les adjunto fotos de los 2 modulos.


----------



## pedro yamarte

gracias alcides se me paso por alto, cuando uno tiene la cabeza loca y llena de componentes electronicos de tanto trabajar no ves ni siquiera un elefante jejejeje.....







ragaman dijo:


> Los núcleos para clase D deben tener el gap (separacion)  para trabajar en este tipo de aplicación.



una pregunta,los nucleos de las fuentes de los amplificadores de 12v que usan los autos, los de color azul, verde o gris los puedo usar como inductor de salida haciendole el gap?


----------



## The Rookie

Uso 2 núcleos T200 para mejores resultados


----------



## endryc1

bueno una pregunta, los trafo de tv no sirven para hacer la bobina. son mas grandes que los de las pc


----------



## ragaman

endryc1 dijo:


> bueno una pregunta, los trafo de tv no sirven para hacer la bobina. son mas grandes que los de las pc


Claro que pueden servir, especialmente porque ya vienen con gap, solo necesitarías un medidor de inductancia (foro aparece como construirlo) para obtener el valor deseado.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros,recien acabo de realizar la prueba de fuego con los tres circuitos que tengo clase D,con +-78 v ,el no ucd calientan los mosfet y pareciera perder potencia,el DS-3200,suena bien pero no rinde tanto a pesar de tener un crossover en la entrada como pre-amplificador y una carga de salida de 4,2 Ω ,además que los mosfet calienta bastante en casi 3 min y por ultimo el IRS-900D,fenomenar,suena bestial y en mas de 15 min,apenas se sentía tibio el disipador, lo único que calienta bastaste es tr que regula los 12v para las bias. Sin duda lo recomiendo compañeros,ahora realizare este fin de semana la prueba con+-90v,tengo fe que seguirá rindiendo ,saludos luego les comento como me fue


----------



## pedro yamarte

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos compañeros,recien acabo de realizar la prueba de fuego con los tres circuitos que tengo clase D,con +-78 v ,el no ucd calientan los mosfet y pareciera perder potencia,el DS-3200,suena bien pero no rinde tanto a pesar de tener un crossover en la entrada como pre-amplificador y una carga de salida de 4,2 Ω ,además que los mosfet calienta bastante en casi 3 min y por ultimo el IRS-900D,fenomenar,suena bestial y en mas de 15 min,apenas se sentía tibio el disipador, lo único que calienta bastaste es tr que regula los 12v para las bias. Sin duda lo recomiendo compañeros,ahora realizare este fin de semana la prueba con+-90v,tengo fe que seguirá rindiendo ,saludos luego les comento como me fue



alcides usastes mismo mosfet e inductor para los 3 circuitos? y es raro que el sd 3200 no trabaje bien segun el esquema dice que trabaja hasta 130 voltios simetricos sera por el bendito totenpole que drivers usastes...


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Bueno compañeros del foro, un saludo a todos aquellos que ya tienen su modulo clase d trabajando. En parricular este diseño como dice nuestro amigo ragaman es muy eficiente y facil de armar solo tener cuidado de pequeños detalles como tecnicos e ingenieros a la hora de armar  clases de mosfet,  ir de buena procedencia y una bobina o inductor de salida bien diseñada pues de esta depende su buen funcionamiento. Me alegra ver el tema nueva mente cobrando vida ya que a muchos nos gusta armar y diseñar  nuestras propias tarjetas  y es bueno ver a muchos interesados en este tipo de amplificador, pues de mi parte este diseño de iraudamp 1 es capaz de soportar cargas muy grandes y solo usando dos mosfet les comento que ya he armado este modulo y a prueba fiel lo he sometido a muchas horas de uso y la verdad impacta su pequeño tamaño comparado con su potencia es en pocas palabras fenomenal ver un amplificador clase ab echizo llamese pionner qsc con 20 transistores ser sometido por este pequeño bicho con tan solo dos mosfet la verdad es muy poderoso actual mente tengo modulos trabajndo a cargas muy bajas  y la potencia es sorprendente pronto les estare publicando algunas fotos de elxanplificador armado de manera humilde pero ala hora de sonar deja a muchos preguntando como ese amplificador mneja esa potencia que puede compararse a oido crítico con algunos diseños clonados que s e encuentran en el mercado


----------



## alcides alvarez

pedro yamarte dijo:


> alcides usastes mismo mosfet e inductor para los 3 circuitos? y es raro que el sd 3200 no trabaje bien segun el esquema dice que trabaja hasta 130 voltios simetricos sera por el bendito totenpole que drivers usastes...



Saludos,use los mosfet IRFP250,los inductores son diferentes,con DS-3200, esta vez incluso use un inductor o transformador shooper de tv por que con un inductor que realice,me sono mal como si estuviera en corto . El driver que use es el IR2110, el inverte CD4049B y como comparador el LF351 que funciona aparentemente igual pero, lo mas estraño es su ganancia,no suena con esa potencia como el irs-900d que este ultimo suena con potencia aun sin pre-amplificador,tanto que por pereza,comence con un altavos de mi hermano y lo quemo a mitad de volumen,asi que me toca reparárselo y luego de eso fue que coloque con dos bajos de 18" de 1500w.





eusebio pacheco dijo:


> Bueno compañeros del foro, un saludo a todos aquellos que ya tienen su modulo clase d trabajando. En parricular este diseño como dice nuestro amigo ragaman es muy eficiente y facil de armar solo tener cuidado de pequeños detalles como tecnicos e ingenieros a la hora de armar  clases de mosfet,  ir de buena procedencia y una bobina o inductor de salida bien diseñada pues de esta depende su buen funcionamiento. Me alegra ver el tema nueva mente cobrando vida ya que a muchos nos gusta armar y diseñar  nuestras propias tarjetas  y es bueno ver a muchos interesados en este tipo de amplificador, pues de mi parte este diseño de iraudamp 1 es capaz de soportar cargas muy grandes y solo usando dos mosfet les comento que ya he armado este modulo y a prueba fiel lo he sometido a muchas horas de uso y la verdad impacta su pequeño tamaño comparado con su potencia es en pocas palabras fenomenal ver un amplificador clase ab echizo llamese pionner qsc con 20 transistores ser sometido por este pequeño bicho con tan solo dos mosfet la verdad es muy poderoso actual mente tengo modulos trabajndo a cargas muy bajas  y la potencia es sorprendente pronto les estare publicando algunas fotos de elxanplificador armado de manera humilde pero ala hora de sonar deja a muchos preguntando como ese amplificador mneja esa potencia que puede compararse a oido crítico con algunos diseños clonados que s e encuentran en el mercado




Cierto compañero es asombroso la potencia y calidad de audio de estos amplificadores,esperaremos esas imágenes


----------



## joryds

Que mas compañeros, después de varios años de desarrollo, pude diseñar este amplificador clase D que trabaja de buena forma y cuenta con retardo de arranque, protección de sobre-temperatura, protección de sobre carga y protección de cortocircuito
En el Vídeo se observa el funcionamiento..


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos al foro con respecto al circuito sd 3200 me esta pasando una falla igual que el amigo alcides tengo calentamiento excesivo de mosfet, inductor y filtros de salidas y al quitar este  ultimo componente osea los filtros y las resistencia de la salida deja de calentar, le agradeseria cualquier comentario....


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Hola compañeros del foro*,* aqui estan las imagenes del amplificador clase d co*n* fuente smps*,* este es *el* mismo modulo en discusión, muy potente*,* buen sonido y sobre todo cero calentamiento*,* haciendo la salvedad que la bobina de salida es la unica que tiene un leve calentamiento comparado a los mosfet que permanecen ti*b*ios casi frios.

*A*ctualmente esta trabajando con dos canales 80 voltios simétricos, fuente smps ti*b*ia apenas carga usada por canal dos bajos de 1200rms 4 *Ohms* el otro canal tres medios de 800w rms 10",y 6 t*wee*ter jin laser conocidos asi popularmente en esta zona de *C*olombia*,* carga total medios y brillos 3.2 *Ohms* amb*o*s canales tibios apenas despues de muchas horas de trabajo

*L*a ultima foto de las ca*b*inas fueron las primeras con las que se ensayo*,* 4 bajos mte de 2500rms cara un solo canal y fuente smps sonido descomunal. jaja este es el parlante usado*_*carga total 2 *Ohms* calentamiento ninguno*,* luego les estare mandando videos reales de las pruebas realizadas*,* espero les guste las imagenes y espero sus comentarios*,* gracias a todos los q*u*e han aportado algo a este fenomenal diseño*,* cualquier duda o inquietud podre ayudarlos*,* que tengan buen dia


----------



## endryc1

Bueno ahi va mi pcb de prueba, me decidi por este diseño y espero terminarlo pronto. Voy subiendo fotos del progreso. en los winrar estan las fotos con mas calidad.


----------



## pampas

Amigo Eusebio Pacheco, por favor puedes subir las medidas de núcleo del transformador chopper.
Saludos.


----------



## endryc1

ayudenme por aqui, tengo 4 nucleos de este tipo que venian a la salida de un inverter o algo asi con unos triacs, me serviria para la salida? se lee 9935 falco y algo mas que no se entiende asi que voy buscando con estos datos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos alos miembros del foro por fin termine el amplificador y me salio ala primera lo estuve probando por 20 minutos y todo bien buen sonido y cero calentamiento, pero si note cuando medi la frecuencia esta subia a medida que bajaba el ´volumen y disminuia cuando subia el nivel de volumen pero no le di importancia por lo entuciasmado que estaba, esta llegaba a medir hasta 700 kherzt en un momento lo deje a bajo volumen como 5 minutos y de repente se prendieron las bombillas que tengo de proteccion, medi el diodo uf4007 y midio corto me inmagino que el ir2110 tendria que dañarse tambien ahora cual seria la falla use mosfet irfp4242 y toroide de 32uh, aqui dejo unas fotos para que los expertos me comenten...


----------



## zopilote

Ya se hablo que se tiene que utilizar diodos  ultra rapidos o rapidos de menos de 75ns, por que sino  ocurre que el diodo del ir2110 se malogra. Si no me crees lee todo lo tratado en el amplificador posteado por ejtagle.


----------



## pedro yamarte

zopilote dijo:


> Ya se hablo que se tiene que utilizar diodos  ultra rapidos o rapidos de menos de 75ns, por que sino  ocurre que el diodo del ir2110 se malogra. Si no me crees lee todo lo tratado en el amplificador posteado por ejtagle.



Tienes razon, ya se lo cambie por un uf4004 que es de 50ns el que tenia es de 75 ns pero sigo teniendo frecuencia alta de oscilacion mas de 500 khertz, voy a fabricar el toroide de 22uh porque use uno de un ampli crestaudio clase d que media 32 uh y me daba lastima alterarlo porque esta original, voy hacer el de 22uh para ver si fijo la frecuencia en 250 kherzt...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos al foro*,* les comento que ya esta trabajando otra ves en ampificador*,* le cambie el toroide y use el que traen las fuentes de computadora*,* lo hice a 22uh como dicen post mas arriba y coloque diodo uf4004 que lo saque de las fuentes de dvd como dijo alcides y esta vez la frecuencia esta estable al bajar todo el volumen se estabiliza en 230 kher*tz**.*

*L*o que no me gusta es que calienta*,* el ir2110 tambien, voy a colocarle un disipador al ir2110 y armar el toroide a 22 uh de la crestaudio para experimentar con cargas y voltajes mayores, claro dependiendo de los mosfet, les digo que suena muy bien*,* le coloque como pre una consola peavey xr696 y suena casi igual o mejor que el amplificador de la consola, claro esta comparacion es al oido, les recomiendo que lo armen que anda a*_*la primera y suena mucho mejor que los amplificadores chino que andan por ahi, que por cierto son carisimos....


----------



## Ratmayor

El toroide de fuente de PC no funciona bien con más de 60Khz, se satura, comienza a calentar y el amplificador puede terminar muy mal...


----------



## endryc1

cual de los dos me recomiendan, el toroide es de polvo de hierro porque se pega bien duro a un iman, no tengo sus datos pero tiene 4cm y el otro es de fuente de pc en la foto se ve el modelo.creo eso.tengo este diodo que saque de una fuente de pc, me serviria? sb360


----------



## mono1969

endryc1 dijo:


> cual de los dos me recomiendan, el toroide es de polvo de hierro porque se pega bien duro a un iman, no tengo sus datos pero tiene 4cm y el otro es de fuente de pc en la foto se ve el modelo.creo eso.tengo este diodo que saque de una fuente de pc, me serviria? sb360


Usa el trafo de ferrite de la fuente de PC con respecto al diodo, no creo que te funcione.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Ok, adelanto que NO son diseños míos pero ya realicé la prueba de uno y algo me dice que el otro, también funciona. El primero, creo  que es el posteado por un compañero del foro en amplificadores echos en casa, recientemente y el otro, es de Joel.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola paisano alcides, ya que realizastes dicho circuito,cual es tu opinion acerca del sonido, sera ideal para subwofer o para full rango?


----------



## The Rookie

a calidad del sonido no está mal para un amplificador tan simple clase d


----------



## alcides alvarez

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Hola paisano alcides, ya que realizastes dicho circuito,cual es tu opinion acerca del sonido, sera ideal para subwofer o para full rango?


Saludos,la  verdad,no he podido seguir con las pruebas por tanto trabajos con los tv que me traen y eso,me deja poco tiempo para lo que me fascina(amplificadores) pero este fin de semana,espero poder salir de dudas,incluso con el otro que usa el ir2110 y el tl494. Sobres la prueba que realice,fue sin pre-amplificador y ni siquiera coloque un disipador de calor por que siempre me cuesta controlar la ansiedad pero,podria decirles que no calentó nada en unos 3min de prueba con mosfet irfp250n y un voltaje de 55v dc con fuente externa exagerada de 13,8v y su sonido es bastante limpio pero faltaría la prueba con un pre-amplificador .


----------



## endryc1

te felicito men porque yo se lo que es estar atareado con una cosa y querer hacer otra. por eso comienzo a trabajar a las 10.30pm. bueno sigo preguntando. encontre este diodo (pr1504)y quisiera que me digan si sirve, porque ustedes son los que saben, yo no tengo experiencia en esto todavia.necesito saber si puedo cambiar el valor de 200k a 220 ya que no encuentro la maldita y no me gustaria poner dos de 100k en serie,me sirve el c1815 por el 5401 que va a la salida del 071??. ya casi tengo todos los componentes y solo me falta despegar la ferrita del nucleo que postie mas atras para enrrollarlo.
espero al lunes para ver los adelantos del otro animalito que ya estoy loco por probarlo,pero primero el primero que ya comence. me parece que el datasheet que subi no es el correcto, perdon, pero la numeracion siii


----------



## alcides alvarez

endryc1 dijo:


> te felicito men porque yo se lo que es estar atareado con una cosa y querer hacer otra. por eso comienzo a trabajar a las 10.30pm. bueno sigo preguntando. encontre este diodo (pr1504)y quisiera que me digan si sirve, porque ustedes son los que saben, yo no tengo experiencia en esto todavia.necesito saber si puedo cambiar el valor de 200k a 220 ya que no encuentro la maldita y no me gustaria poner dos de 100k en serie,me sirve el c1815 por el 5401 que va a la salida del 071??. ya casi tengo todos los componentes y solo me falta despegar la ferrita del nucleo que postie mas atras para enrrollarlo.
> espero al lunes para ver los adelantos del otro animalito que ya estoy loco por probarlo,pero primero el primero que ya comence. me parece que el datasheet que subi no es el correcto, perdon, pero la numeracion siii




Saludos, el c1815,no te sirve,ya que es npn y el 2n5401 es pnp,con respecto al diodo,me parece que puede servirte,ya que tiene 35ns como el uf4004  y por cierto a cual resistencia de 200k te refieres por que solo veo una de 100k y la que llega a la base del 2n5401,es de 1k,a menos que refieras a otro amplif que no sea el irs-900d. Yo cuando me cuesta encontrar alguna resistencia,prefiero colocar en serie o paralelo según sea el caso .El transistor que quisas te serviría,es el A1015 que es PNP complementario del C1815 pero,soporta menos voltaje que el 5401.


----------



## Ratmayor

Para reemplazar el 2N5401 yo usería un MPSA92 o un BC237, un A1015 aparte de que no soporta la tensión, tampoco aguanta la velocidad de conmutación de un class D


----------



## endryc1

¿ksp92 sirve¿, es el que tengo nuevo


----------



## Ratmayor

endryc1 dijo:


> ¿ksp92 sirve¿, es el que tengo nuevo


Sí, es igual al MPSA92...


----------



## endryc1

Graccie.y las otras dudas por favor r220k x r200k, diodo pr1504

Puedo probar a 35v simétricos, funcionaria así ¿ Para el que preguntó el que estoy armando es este aunque estoy tentado a armar el del 4049 que está mas fácil de conseguir las piezas y para colmo las tengo ya.

Ya casi termino, desarme un nucleo de pc que tiene dos E con el metodo de la lampara serie, muy creativo el inventor de este método, gracias, sólo demora menos de 2 minutos, materiales 2 guantes, lámpara serie del taller con bombillo de 100w y conectarlo al toma.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigos,les comento que el clase D que publique con el tl494,el cual aclaro que no es mi diseño, en pruebas mas recientes,fue todo un fracaso para mi con lo caro que esta todo en este país. Realice los cambios sugerido por el compañero de la india y aunque sono perfecto por un mometo,los mosfet sin calentar,se fueron a corto con 115v dc,asi que esta vez me rindo con ese proyecto y prefiero continuar con el irs-900d o el otro  de este mismo foro que no dan tanta perdida,saludos y chauuu


----------



## Ratmayor

La forma en que maneja los drivers el clase D con el TL494 no me convence para altas tensiones, sin embargo me tienta para usarlos con unos drivers en puente H LMD18200T a ver que pasa...


----------



## The Rookie

mejor amplificador clase d calidad de sonido: Approval:


----------



## ElectroWero

Para quienes nos gusta los Class D comparto este análisis:

http://www.cybernet.co.jp/beetech/product/designkit/pdf/Class_D/class_d_audio_amplifier.pdf

http://www.cybernet.co.jp/beetech/product/designkit/pdf/Class_D/get_started.pdf


----------



## The Rookie

Pequeña, discreta, ClassD 200 Watts ... todavía a ensayar ...


----------



## endryc1

pregunto, para medir la inductancia debo de tener el nucleo armado o solo el enrollado para poder ir quitando vueltas segun la necesidad.¿ mañana subo fotos del progreso


----------



## Cdma System

nucleo armado, pues este es el que determina la inductancia de tu bobina
esto en caso de que sea núcleo toroidal, si es núcleo EI con gap podes medir poniendo las partes y apretándolas entre si durante la medición y después las sacas para seguir agregando si hace falta


----------



## endryc1

Gracias , ya tengo la bobina armada medida con un multímetro Wavetek 27xt, espero sea exacta la medición aunque ya se que no es necesaria tanta exactitud mientras esté en el rango de 22 a 30 uH ¿No es así? Con las tres piezas que me faltan por poner ya casi estoy quemando,,,, digo probando¿


----------



## Cdma System

puede que la bobina no sea tan exacta pero el núcleo debe ser el adecuado para que no se altere el valor de inductancia al ponerlo en caliente


----------



## endryc1

El que mostré de fuente de pc, quisiera me actualicen, las r que van en paralelo con los diodos a los gate hay que ajustarlas de acuerdo a los Mosfet usados ¿.En caso de ser así con que método calcularía este valor? 

Armé el tareko éste y se me han quemado 4 irf540, lo mas que me ha dado es una sinusoide a la salida pero se queman los Mosfet en 3 segundos cuando comienza a oscilar, lo he alimentado con 40 Volt simétricos y 1000 uF por rama. La sinusoide a la salida es como una raya muy ancha, aunque mantiene la forma de la onda. Déjenme ver si puedo subir un dibujo para que me entiendan. Saludos.


----------



## interhaz

ElectroWero dijo:


> Para quienes nos gusta los Class D comparto este análisis:
> 
> http://www.cybernet.co.jp/beetech/product/designkit/pdf/Class_D/class_d_audio_amplifier.pdf
> 
> http://www.cybernet.co.jp/beetech/product/designkit/pdf/Class_D/get_started.pdf




ElectroWero disculpe, qué programa se usa para ese análisis?


----------



## Fogonazo

interhaz dijo:


> ElectroWero disculpe, qué programa se usa para ese análisis?



Esos diagramas son de Multisim


----------



## interhaz

Disculpe yo tengo Multisim 12.0, pero no me aparece ese ic. donde puedo conseguirlo o actualizar la biblioteca? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

interhaz dijo:


> Disculpe yo tengo Multisim 12.0, pero no me aparece ese ic. donde puedo conseguirlo o actualizar la biblioteca? Gracias.



El IRS2092 no aparee entre las librerías de Multisim, hay que *armarlo* en base al modelo SPICE 
Habría que verificar si el fabricante del IRS2092 no provee el modelo SPICE para crear la simulación


----------



## endryc1

ya salio andando el ampli. cambie el valor de la bobina a 50uH y cambie los mosfet por 2 rdn150 que me encontre en una placa de un equipo panasonic. salio andando sin mucho calentamiento. le saque 100w a 4 ohm y bajo el voltaje a 34v simetricos.Esta oscilando a 150khz, trate de subirla mas pero se me calentaban los mosfet, y me consumia  sin señal de entrada. mi pregunta es. como puedo medir la eficiencia y como puedo elevarla. graciassssss por la ayuda que puedan brindar y gracias por compartir,  que clase de eficiencia en los bajos.


----------



## Fogonazo

endryc1 dijo:


> ya salio andando el ampli. cambie el valor de la bobina a 50uH y cambie los mosfet por 2 rdn150 que me encontre en una placa de un equipo panasonic. salio andando sin mucho calentamiento. le saque 100w a 4 ohm y bajo el voltaje a 34v simetricos.Esta oscilando a 150khz, trate de subirla mas pero se me calentaban los mosfet, y me consumia  sin señal de entrada. mi pregunta es. como puedo medir la eficiencia y como puedo elevarla. graciassssss por la ayuda que puedan brindar y gracias por compartir,  que clase de eficiencia en los bajos.



Para conocer la eficiencia debes medir la potencia entregada y la potencia consumida, divide el primer valor por el segundo y obtienes el rendimiento.


----------



## endryc1

O sea voltage y corriente consumida a maxima potencia con un tono fijo a 1 kHz y potencia entregada a la carga P igual V al cuadrado x R carga ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No P=V al cuadrado partido (no por ) R ó P=V por I.
Sería una cifra ORIENTATIVA.


----------



## endryc1

gracias por la aclaracion me confundiiii. seria una cifra orientativa porque¿


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí, es igual al MPSA92...


O mejor ese es la versión China (KEC)  del Motorola Norte Americana  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pues porque como te dijo Fogonazo, si tu intención es ver el rendimiento, obtienes la potencia en el altavoz con la primera fórmula y luego la potencia consumida con la segunda fórmula ( ojo la I consumida por todo el amplificador ). Ésto si bien es bastante preciso, se obtiene en laboratorio y con una señal de 1 KHZ, es como el consumo de los autos, no es lo mismo en laboratorio ( ver escándalo WV ) que en la realidad. El amplificador no se comportará igual en todas las frecuencias, cuando mides con un polímetro la tensión de un KHz se obtienen datos de cresta.... etc.
En todo caso como te comenté obtendrás un buen dato de potencia y rendimiento.


----------



## endryc1

con estos mosfet hasta que voltage le podre subir. rdn150

Edit

le enganche par de irfp350 y ha mejorado un mundo aunque tuve que cuadrar las r de los gate, voy a cambiar disipador para meterle 70volt simetricos,


----------



## rektor

Hola a todos los del foro, armé el clase D pero tengo un calentamiento en el ir y los Mosfet , las resistencias de los gate la puse de 47 Ohms y me disminuyó un poco el calor en ellos , desde ya gracias cualquier ayuda

Los Mosfet son ssp45n20a


----------



## crazysound

Hola lektor, no entiendo el funcionamiento de estos amplis, pero me parece que van otros diodos más rápidos en las compuertas de los fets.
Seguro que alguien te lo va a explicar mejor...

Saludos..


----------



## rektor

pero ya otros compañeros lo armaron igual y funciono yo me pregunto si es por los fet q son otros
 y otra cosa si es normal q el ir-2110 se caliente un poco


----------



## Cdma System

según miré el MOSFET que estás usando safa bien, Con cuanto voltaje lo estás alimentando? por ahí es mucho voltaje


----------



## zopilote

El ir2110 si coge temperatura, pero es algo tibio,  en cuanto a los mosfet si calienta es culpa del filtro, inductor y capacitor.


----------



## rektor

El inductor es de 22 uH, filtros de 1 uF en paralelo, el ir le puse un disipador pero cuando cambié la r4 por una de 560 Ohms se bajó la temperatura pero el ir2110 aun se calienta , lo pruebo con un parlante de 4 Ohms pero sin mucho volumen como a 50 W solamente y voltage 38+y- y 50+y-


----------



## Cdma System

rektor dijo:


> dos filtros de 1uF en paralelo




Si son dos de 1uf tendría que ser en serie y no en paralelo


----------



## rektor

*T*engo una duda al cambiar r4 por una de 560Ω, los fet ya no se calientan pero la bobina si a medida q*ue* levanto el volumen y seg*ú*n esa R es de la frecuencia de 250k, en cuanto la puedo dejar*?*

O es normal q*ue* la bobina se caliente*?* el sonido es el mismo claro*,* en la serie*,* aun no pruebo sin ella


----------



## Cdma System

La bobina se calienta a medida que subes el volumen porque circula mayor corriente por ella y el alambre no es el adecuado


----------



## rektor

el diagrama asi tal cual como esta me funciona bien pero se me calienta un poco el ir 2110 y los fets la bobina nada fria pero si cambio R4 por una de 560ohms los fet no se calienta el ir 2110 ya no se calienta lo mismo pero la bobina si se calienta aun a bajo vol pero poco cuando leva nto un poco mas el vol si se calienta a mas o menos 50-80 watts



q*ue* me recomiendan o es normal con la r4 a 1k q*ue* me suceda esto o con la de 560ohms





bejar dijo:


> Hola! quiero comenzar a realizar este amplificador! alguien me dice cual es la ultima version? tengo el nuclo ei33, es mucho lio hacer el gap? no tengo experiencia la verdad, desde ya muchas gracias




hola bejar en la pagina uno la primera de este tema eesta la informacion para hacer el gap yo prove con los chopers de televisores q*ue* ya lo taren


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

Hola muchachos saludos a todos me  uní para junto con ustedes armar el D900 la verdad ya lo hice funcionar y suena bien pero tengo una pregunta hasta que voltaje lo han usado con el IRFP250N? Y Hasta que carga Lo Han Bajado?


----------



## Cdma System

con ese MOSFET yo no superaría los +-63v y carga 4 Ohms, menos de eso como carga para cualquier caso ya no me parece sano.
Es mi gusto personal, aclaro.


----------



## alcides alvarez

experimentador dijo:


> con ese MOSFET yo no superaría los +-63v y carga 4ohms, menos de eso como carga para cualquier caso ya no me parece sano
> Es mi gusto personal aclaro



Saludos,yo lo trabaje con +/- 78 v el único problema que tuve,fue que termine quemando los bajos que supuestamente son de "1500w" ,por lo demás toooooodo perfecto .


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=21419.645


----------



## pampas

Alcides, su amplificador esta con nucleo E?


----------



## alcides alvarez

pampas dijo:


> Alcides, su amplificador esta con nucleo E?



En los primeros,use t de tv y el ultimo con ferrita,mañana les publico imágenes 

En los t de tv,no fue necesario bobinar,ya que me arrriesgue a probar con una de sus bobinados y funciono,asi que con lo flojo que soy,lo deje asi y hasta el dia de hoy esta funcionando perfecto.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos,aqui están algunas imágenes del ultimo circuito que arme,ya esta probado pero tuve que quitarle un condenzador ayer para poder terminar de reparar un tv y el tr regulador de los 12v,la crisis econimica,me tiene loco . Mañana tomare del otro circuito que arme con los transformadores shoper,usados en las fuentes de tv. La bobina tiene 39 vueltas,no me pregunte del calibre del alambre por que no cuento con ningún instrumento de medición para el mismo,pero para darles una idea,es de aproximadamente 1,5mm de grosor,osea #14 creo


----------



## rektor

Hola compañeros , amigo alcides ¿ que Mosfets utilizas y las resistencias de los gates ,no necesitaste snubbers ?

Ahora tampoco cuento con osciloscopio, hasta cuanto lo has exigido, voltage, carga.


----------



## alcides alvarez

rektor dijo:


> Hola compañeros , amigo alcides ¿ que Mosfets utilizas y las resistencias de los gates ,no necesitaste snubbers ?
> 
> Ahora tampoco cuento con osciloscopio, hasta cuanto lo has exigido, voltage, carga.



Todo está como indica el esquemático y sobre el voltaje máximo colocado,+- 78 V pero la idea es llevarlo a +/-90 V  y así, o suena mejor o explota , los Mosfet son irfp250n pero habría que verificar su hoja de datos a ver si aguantan la rosca de +/-90 V... y me voy por que ya cortarán la electricidad por casi 4 horas chauuuu  Trataré de colocar las otras fotos ésta tarde.


----------



## rektor

Y que resistencia acoplaste en los gate de los Mosfet , otra pregunta , ¿cómo trabaja el ir2110, a mi se me calienta bastante.


----------



## alcides alvarez

rektor dijo:


> Y que resistencia acoplaste en los gate de los Mosfet , otra pregunta , ¿cómo trabaja el ir2110, a mi se me calienta bastante.



Las resistencias,son las de 10 Ω  y el calentamiento es bajo, casi tibio, el calentamiento en tu caso podría ser por la bobina, aunque algunos suelen colocar un pequeño disipador por precaución.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Este fue el otro circuito que realice,hace un tiempito ,son 2 canales y use tranformadores de fuentes de tv,el disipador es pequeño,los demás componentes son igual a los anteriores y en su mayoría,reciclados de tv,bombillos ahorradores, amplificadores dañados y diodos de velocidad de fuentes de dvd,en fin,fue una adaptación a un poder que anteriormente,era de 200w,asi que hubo que cambiar hasta el transformador y el protector es el de video rockola pero con rele mas fuertes y su dueño la trabaja a 4Ω con bajos de 21"saludos .


----------



## endryc1

diganme que creen de  esto. después de varias pruebas lo deje alimentado con +83v y -83v, mosfet irfp350 originales sacados de un equipo, ir2110 según yo falso por la serigrafía que es de pinturita blanca de lo mas linda y una bobina con alambre multifilar de 55uH mas menos con trafo de pc y gap de 1mm, las fotos mañana. En el banco de prueba le logre sacar 550w sin distorsión a 4 ohm con un tono de 1khz. El problema es el siguiente, pasados los 49v a la salida la señal no se deformaba como es normal en las crestas, sino mostraba pasados los 49v unos picos en la toda la sinusoide y entonces recortaba un poquito en las crestas, pero se notaba que no era algo normal. O sea si fuera que recortaba las crestas sin los picos raros en la señal diría que es la fuente que no da para más, aunque tiene 20000uf a 100v por cada rama, que me parece que dada la gran eficiencia de este amp debería haber dado mas potencia. Bueno todo bien hasta ahí, cuando le conecte un bafle doble para probar a las 8 de la mañana y tocando los mosfet, la bobina y la pastilla IR, sin motivo aparente volaron los mosfet y la pastilla, no he medido nada mas, pero de lo que si estoy seguro es de que no me pase de 200w. un dato más para que tengan en cuenta. El amp estaba oscilando a 250khz mas menos y las r de los Gate que venían de 22 ohm las baje a 15 ohm. En vacio con la lampara serie se notaba que estaba consumiendo algo aun con la entrada a tierra. Ahora voy a probar con unos mosfet fs40sm que son los que tengo a mano, si alguien pudiera darme una idea de alguna medicion que deba hacer en caso de que aparezca la misma distorsión será bienvenida. Gracias desde cuba la bella. Y espero respuesta. PD: nunca me fije si habia sobrelapamiento en los gate.:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## rektor

diganme que tal son los irfp260 seran muy pesados para el ir2110 que resistencia en los gate podria colocarle lo tengo a 250khz bobina de 22uhz y filtro de 1uf


----------



## sergiocd62

Endryc1 en mi opinion muy personal los ir2110 te funcionan bien a 50+- voltios mas arriba de ese voltaje no te recomiendo ponerlos, igual puedes tener algun otro error pero lo del ir no lo descartes.


----------



## Quercus

Hola sergiocd62, siento no estar de acuerdo contigo en el voltaje del IR2110.

  El IR 2110 funciona perfectamente con esos voltajes. Algunas veces en función de los Mosfet y/o del voltaje es necesario refrigerarlo, *solamente*.

  Tengo funcionando dos del ingeniero Ejtagle:
  -Uno  alimentado con ±95V sin carga y ±91V a plena carga. Casi siempre a 4Ω 
  -El otro alimentado con ±72V en carga. Este es de un SUB con salida para conectar otro y lo utilizan  a 8Ω y a 4Ω.

  Se los lleva mi hijo MUUUY a menudo para utilizarlos en sus fiestas de fin de semana. Y últimamente para escuchar la música que produce uno de sus amigos DJ, antes de llevársela a la discoteca. *NI TOSEN…

*   En cuanto a los comentarios sobre los Mosfet, los dos utilizan IRFP260N. 

  Tengo 10 unidades de IRFB4227, 10 de IRFP4229 y otras 10 de IRFP90N20D que son MUUUUCHO mejores para estar *AHÍ *colocados y que compre pensando que tendría que cambiarlos, mas pronto que tarde, siguen dentro de *las bolsas antiestáticas individuales* donde vienen.

El tema está en lo de siempre, que todos los componentes sean O-RI-GI-NA-LES. 

   Aunque comprendo, que no en todos los lugares se consiguen y hay que apañárselas con lo que hay. Pero entonces los fallos no son por lo desacertado del componente, sino por su *calidad,* y/o en última instancia por su mal uso.


----------



## sergiocd62

Que tal Quercus, saludos a España, me referia al ir2110 pirata, se que el ir2110 original aguanta mucho mas voltaje, pero cuando se pone un circuito pirata,trucho,falso o no se como lo llamen en España no aguanta mas de 50 a 60 voltios +-.
Mi comentario salio devido a que Endryc1 comento que uso un ir2110 falso y no sabia a que se debia que se le daño el amplificador poniendole +83 y -83 voltios.


----------



## mogolloelectro

Pero sigue siendo el punto de que en lo posible sea original el integrado por qué el ir va instalado normalmente en fuentes de alta frecuencia que normalmente puede estar en 270 vdc pero sigue siendo cuestión de el que compra los componentes procurar usarlos originales por qué una cosa es estar haciendo pruebas y se queme y ya otra está en funcionamiento ahí sí cambia la cosa



Consultando la hoja de datos (que casi no pude abrir desde el cel) el ir2110 puede con maximo 500v que eso sobrepasa las expectativas de más de uno con lo que respecta a poner a trabajar pero espero que sea de utilidad la info


----------



## crazysound

Quercus dijo:


> Hola sergiocd62, siento no estar de acuerdo contigo en el voltaje del IR2110.
> 
> El IR 2110 funciona perfectamente con esos voltajes. Algunas veces en función de los Mosfet y/o del voltaje es necesario refrigerarlo, *solamente*.
> 
> Tengo funcionando dos del ingeniero Ejtagle:
> -Uno  alimentado con ±95V sin carga y ±91V a plena carga. Casi siempre a 4Ω
> -El otro alimentado con ±72V en carga. Este es de un SUB con salida para conectar otro y lo utilizan  a 8Ω y a 4Ω.


Hola Quercus, para esos voltajes me imagino que has tenido que cambiar los 2n5401...
Has usado los valores de los componentes tal cual están en el pdf? 

Saludos.


----------



## felixreal

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Endryc1 en mi opinion muy personal los ir2110 te funcionan bien a 50+- voltios mas arriba de ese voltaje no te recomiendo ponerlos, igual puedes tener algun otro error pero lo del ir no lo descartes.



¿Puedes explicar por qué dices esto? ¿Alguna mala experiencia? Es que el datasheet dice que soporta hasta +-250 V, y aunque sea falso....100 V es poco, es una quinta parte de lo que debe tolerar. Yo tengo el UCD a +-74 V, con un IR2110 falso seguro, y no ha explotado nada. De hecho, funciona muy bien  así que tengo pensado llevar a su hermano IR2113 a unos saludables +-125 V 

Veo que ya lo han comentado, no sé qué estaría mirando yo....sorry.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Cdma System

felixreal dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar por qué dices esto? ¿Alguna mala experiencia? Es que el datasheet dice que soporta hasta +-250 V, y aunque sea falso....100 V es poco, es una quinta parte de lo que debe tolerar. Yo tengo el UCD a +-74 V, con un IR2110 falso seguro, y no ha explotado nada. De hecho, funciona muy bien  así que tengo pensado llevar a su hermano IR2113 a unos saludables +-125 V
> 
> Veo que ya lo han comentado, no sé qué estaría mirando yo....sorry.
> 
> Saludos!!!!





No podés esperar a que un integrado falso tenga el mismo rendimiento que uno original.
Si te funcionó hasta ese voltaje es de mera suerte porque no solo tiene que ver el voltaje, sino que no cumple en corriente ni frecuencia que debería.


----------



## Quercus

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Quercus, para esos voltajes me imagino que has tenido que cambiar los 2n5401...
> Has usado los valores de los componentes tal cual están en el pdf?
> 
> Saludos.



  Hola crazysound, en el que está alimentado con  ±95V debería haber hecho el cambio, el otro está dentro de los limites. 

  La verdad es que no lo he hecho y tiene bastantes horas de funcionamiento en manos de forofos del tecno y similares, o sea prácticamente a tope desde que lo encienden hasta que recogen.

  No he chequeado el Vce  de ellos, pero ahí tienen una mala foto, del que se alimenta con ±95V. 

  Disculpen la calidad, donde estan dificulta hacerla bien, les he limpiado el polvo y se ve la matricula.


----------



## zopilote

Lo que yo he disernido es que en todos los circuitos el los cuales se les ha explotado los Mosfet el culpable directo es el IR2110 remarcado, pero allí no acaba la cuestión, si el diodo Mur160 (o sustituto) falla, se lleva al integrado y con éste los Mosfet, si en el circuito notas un exagerada temperatura en el diodo, éste tarde o temprano acabara arruinando tu amplificador.


----------



## Cdma System

el MUR 460G me parece mejor


----------



## endryc1

Bueno para especificar mejor, el otro dia explique lo que le paso al modulo que armé. aparte de los mosfet, el 2110, se fueron el 7400 y el diodo de los 12 volt del bias se puso en corto. el fallo vino por ahi ? 

 Bueno ahi voy con mis experiencias, volvi a armar el animalito con +-83v pastilla original 2110, mosfet irfp260 r del gate a 15 ohm oscilando a 120khz me encendia el bombillo serie, no mucho, pero algo. me acorde que en el otro post hablaron de demorar el tiempo de encendido de los mosfet con un diodo y una r de 10k en paralelo. solucionado el problema le meti el invento a la entrada del IR, se fue el calentamiento, se fue el consumo en vacio, y empezo a oscilar a 60khz, yo lo quiero utilizar en bajos, asi que me sobra esta frec de oscilacion, le puse un bafle y comenzo a sonar el invento, pero no creo que me estaba dando toda la potencia que deberia y me acorde que habia leido otro dato que era subir el zener del estabilizador de los 12v a 15v y ahi si murio. el tipo no me daba mas potencia porque cuando medi el bafle me di cuenta que estaba a 10 ohm la bocinaaa. pd con la lampara serie sin encender casi, metia miedo el vlumen y el bajo.

Nuevamente volvi a armar, pero ahora no me sube la f de 30khz para arriba, cambie el cap de la realimentacion y entonces subio hasta 1mhz despues de cambiar varios valores. lo deje asi pero tuve aparte que bajar la r de los gate a 7ohm. y cambiar la bobina a 90uh y el cap de salida a 2u2 para que dejara de consumir en vacio. lo puse a 4 ohm y esta feo el asunto, hoy le pongo otros fusibles y le meto potencia para ver fuegos artificiales, ojala que no.

 Bueno no me pasa de 40v ac a la salida con tono fijo de 100hz a 4ohm con +-83v pero con el bafle doble a 4ohm igual no se calento nada para lo que estaba dando a nivel de oido, nada de distorsion en la forma de onda en el osciloscopio ni a nivel auditivo. le puse fusibles de 5A y no se fueron ni con el tono ni con la musica, estoy muy contento aunque seguire probando porque me parece que deberia darme mas potencia, ustedes que creen.pd no he medido a cuanto se cae el voltage de la fuente todavia a maxima potencia


----------



## wattalex

Hola amigos del foro, acabo de terminar el amplificador irs900 y pues no tiene ni calentamiento ni nada, el problema es que suena con mucha distorsión, como si un Mosfet no funcionara, ya cambié los transistores y los 3 integrados y nada , todo sigue igual .  Si me pueden echar una mano se los agradecería bastante. Aqui les dejo algunas fotos del artilujio. Otro detalle, lo estoy alimentando con 40 V simétricos.


----------



## zopilote

El inductor de 33uH me parece muy mal construido. Pocas espiras sin abarcar todo el toroide, prueba aumentando sin solapar los alambres.


----------



## shevchenko

zopilote dijo:


> El inductor de 33uH me parece muy mal construido. Pocas espiras sin abarcar todo el toroide, prueba aumentando sin solapar los alambres.



Además conviene usar varios alambres más finos....
La fuente de sonido es confiable?
No te olvides el disipador,  los aislantes para los mosfets y conectarlo al punto de estrella (tierra  gnd)


----------



## wattalex

Muchísimas gracias amigos, voy a hacer esas correcciones y les cuento que pasó, la bobina la saqué de una placa de un monitor Jbl activo y así venía armada, por eso se me hizo facil usarla así pero ni modo, tendré que ponerme a hacerla como debe de ser.

Ya encontré el problema, era que me faltaba el capacitor de 470 nF jajajajja me faltaba perforar esa parte de la placa , gracias zopilote , gracias shevchenko por auxiliarme . Por cierto ya estoy armando otra nueva bobina a ver como funciona , mientras voy a disfrutar un poco de musica en mi 900 D jejeje ¿Otra pregunta a los expertos , creen que se pueda poner 2 placas en bridge ? Funcionando a 80 V simétricos.


----------



## crazysound

wattalex dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias amigos, voy a hacer esas correcciones y les cuento que pasó, la bobina la saqué de una placa de un monitor Jbl activo y así venía armada, por eso se me hizo facil usarla así pero ni modo, tendré que ponerme a hacerla como debe de ser.
> 
> Ya encontré el problema, era que me faltaba el capacitor de 470 nF jajajajja me faltaba perforar esa parte de la placa , gracias zopilote , gracias shevchenko por auxiliarme . Por cierto ya estoy armando otra nueva bobina a ver como funciona , mientras voy a disfrutar un poco de musica en mi 900 D jejeje ¿Otra pregunta a los expertos , creen que se pueda poner 2 placas en bridge ? Funcionando a 80 V simétricos.


Hola wattalex, le alegro que te haya funcionado!!!

Haz armado el circuito tal cual está en el pdf o tuviste que modificar algo?  

Saludos..


----------



## wattalex

Hola crazysound, no, no  le modifiqué nada, tal como estaba lo armé y jala super bien pero yo quiero mas potencia, lo quiero para un sub de 18 paudio de 1000 W.
Ahí está el archivo, de ahí lo saqué , espero no tener problemas por subirlo.
Creen que aguante los 100 simétricos  ?? Saludos a todos los del foro.


----------



## Cdma System

Depende de los Mosfet que utilices, porque si son cualquiera de los 2 tipos que indican en el diagrama te van a durar poco y nada,


----------



## crazysound

experimentador dijo:


> Depende de los Mosfet que utilices, porque si son cualquiera de los 2 tipos que indican en el diagrama te van a durar poco y nada,



..También el 2n5401 volaría..


----------



## wattalex

Y cual es el ideal para voltajes altos? Estaba pensando en conseguir el irfp90n20d o se necesita algo mas grande ?


----------



## Cdma System

Me parece que no ya que esta alimentado despues de la resistencia  de polarización  del zener pero por las dudas ponele un MPSA92 que cuestan 2 monedas y los Mosfet que soporten 250v o mas

Por lo de los Mosfet  de salida tenes que fijarte en otras cosas no solo el voltaje que soportan, compara los datasheet de los propuestos en el diagrama y los que tenes
Me viene a la mente los 4229 de IR para +-100v pero me parece muy jugado

Mejor sería  un fullbridge con alimentación  simple o sea 150v.


----------



## wattalex

aaaaaa perfecto mejor busco otros diseños de todos modos este esta muy bien asi .
gracias experimentador


----------



## Cdma System

wattalex dijo:


> aaaaaa perfecto mejor busco otros diseños de todos modos este esta muy bien asi .
> gracias experimentador





Esta muy bien el diseño pero tiene la limitación  de los Mosfet  por la topologia del diseño


----------



## endryc1

yo tambien lo arme, subi las fotos en (fotos de amp echos en casa), la prueba no duro mucho porque no le puse disipador, probe con el irf540, frios al tacto oscilando a 250khz, y con los mismos valores tambien, nada de cambios, mi idea tambien es usarlo en puente, voy a preparar un pcb para ahorrarme la parte de delante y que se sincronicen para que no haya batido de frec, en unos dias subo el diseño para probar a ver que pasa.


----------



## wattalex

hola a todos los del foro les comento que me anime a meterle mas voltaje a mi placa solo que le cambie los irfp 250 por irfp23n50l y las resistencias de 8.2k las cambie por unas de mas watts el voltaje con el que lo trabaje fue 115 simetricos y lo conecte a 4 ohms es un par de bocinas de 18 marca paudio de 1000w y pues funciono sin problemas nose cuanto de potencia efectiva pero si sacudia las bocinas sin lastima jejejeje .solo me queda una duda.si cambio las resistencias de 8.2 a un valor mas grande no afecta en el sonido? el detalle es que siento que si calientan bastante y quisiera solucionar ese problema.saludos y suerte en sus proyectos. 

por sierto me anime a meterle mas voltaje por que me trajeron a repracion un monitor yorkville y vi que es muy paresido el amplificador y trabaja con un voltaje de 145 simetrico les dejo el pdf para que lo chequen


----------



## Cdma System

Si te referis a las resistencias de 8K2 esas son para bajar la tensión de la fuente, polarizar los zener y mediante eso no reventar todo a su camino. 
Para hacer los cambios tenes que hacer cálculos o bien medir que voltaje tenes en las patas de alimentación del TL071 trata de que mantenga el rango de 5v


----------



## wattalex

aaaaaaaa gracias experimentador lo checo y les comento como me fue jejejeje crees que sea recomendable reforsar las pistas de alimentacion?? reforsarlas con soldadura y un poco de alambre


----------



## zopilote

Para quitar el calor de las resistencias que mencionas lo mejor es hacer una fuente simetrica de 5.6V ~5V con un pequeño transformador de fuente partida de 7Vac con sus respectivo regulador para +/-5V.


----------



## Cdma System

wattalex dijo:


> aaaaaaaa gracias experimentador lo checo y les comento como me fue jejejeje crees que sea recomendable reforsar las pistas de alimentacion?? reforsarlas con soldadura y un poco de alambre



En el área circundante a los Mosfet SI, lo demas no es necesario


----------



## wattalex

a excelente voy a hacer todos esos cambios y les comento que paso o si  exploto el invento jajajaja .otra pregunta .no consigo el diodo ultra rapido solo tengo uno y es con el que arme la placa ,pero tengo ultra rapidos de 20 amperes creen que me sirvan para este amplificador? el numero exacto es f20l60u.


----------



## Cdma System

Compara la velocidad que tiene con el original del circuito y también los voltajes, de amperaje ni hablamos porque 20A está super re contra sobrado.


----------



## endryc1

señores, prueben el fullbridge y no se arrepentiran. Lo probe a 70v con irf540 sinnnnn dispador. 250w a 4ohm 

http://eletronicasilveira.forumeiros.com/t6192p15-class-d-fullbridge-comtl494


----------



## shevchenko

Podrías poner imágenes y la información correspondiente, no es una página amigable con Android (contiene virus y páginas de redireccionamiento)
Gracias y saludos!
No hay poblemas si pones los créditos y nombre del autor!


----------



## Cdma System

E aquí las imágenes que pude conseguir de ese amplificador


----------



## endryc1

una ayudadita. el creador es joel gomez, se hace llamar en el forum de brasil systemjol. ojala lo disfruten como yo.


----------



## crazysound

endryc1 dijo:


> una ayudadita. el creador es joel gomez, se hace llamar en el forum de brasil systemjol. ojala lo disfruten como yo.


Hola endrycl, has hecho este circuito? Cómo se hace la calibración? Necesitás si o si osciloscopio?

Saludos y  gracias por la info...


----------



## endryc1

a oido lo puedes hacer con una bocina, o con el mutimetro sin bocina, como quieras o puedas, solo tienes que mover el pot que esta al lado del tl494 hasta que se vaya el offset de la salida. una observacion, el chiflido a la salida es por la f de oscilacion que esta bastante baja en frec, tienes que jugar con el valor del cap despues que hagas la bobina hasta que se vaya, lo que quiere decir que esta filtrando bien la f de la oscilacion a la salida, o subir la f de oscilacion, yo no lo hice porque me interesa para bajos, y aun asi oscilando a 60khz se oye muyyyyy bien hermano, inclusive las altas. mañana subo mis fotos aunque creo que hay una en otro post de aqui.


----------



## wattalex

que potencia genera con los 150v? se ve muy bien ,para que sirve el presed 1k? casi babeo por ver como funciona:babear::babear::babear::babear:


----------



## zopilote

Hablando del TL494  bridge,  lo construi para hacerlo funcionar a 24v, pero al probarlo se prende el led de la placa, esto provoca un voltaje en la salida, hay algun tip sobre el preset de 1K.
  Cuando hay audio presente el led se apaga y dentra a funcionar el amplificador pero cuando se pasa al siguiente tema, y no hay audio aparece ese voltaje (prendiendose el led).
 Mi primera impresion, es que tiene una alta sensibilidad, y una salida muy alta considerando la fuente de 22Vdc. Si alguien tiene algo mas de información, estare esperando, gracias.
Existe algo en el siguiente video (todo en portuges).


----------



## zopilote

Debe ser que hablo en portuges pero de algo es seguro, si se te prende el led de la placa es por que tienes un mal filtrado, y el trimpot 1k sirve para  regular para no haya clipping (lo corriges si tienes osciloscopio).
 Descubri que una bobina que tengo no filtra como deveria ser, ya que consegui solo dos nucleos color rojo pero de diferentes lugares, asi que uno debe ser de un material diferente. Solo toca encontrar un mejor toroide para hacer la prueba nuevamente.
El metodo para descubrirlo fue colocar el parlante con un condensador de 1000uF en serie a cada salida por separado y tierra. Escuchando pude darme cuenta que una salida era gagosa y la otra no, intercanbie bobinas y el sonido gagoso cambio de lugar.


----------



## endryc1

Buenas, el led de la placa es del circuito de proteccion; si se enciende hay un sobreconsumo y el amplificador no trabajara asi, porque este circuito inhabilita el 2110 para que apague los mosfet. En caso que no haya ninguna falla deberia apagarse girando el preset que esta en paralelo con las resistencias de 0.1 ohm.


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias quisiera consultar en el caso del irs 900d 900w tutorial entre la etapa del tl con el transistor y el ir2110 se usa un cd4049 que es un hex inverting buffer pero se utilizan solo dos etapas de las 6
mi consulta seria no existe otro integrado que solo use 2 etapas en lugar de 6
yo buscando en internet vi uno pero solo lo hay smd pero aparte dice trabajar con 5v y de ahi viene una segunda pregunta desde el 12v rail se puede regular los 5v para el chip o eso afectaria su funcionamiento
pongo un ejemplo
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/sn74lvc2g06-q1.pdf
http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/74LVC2G04.pdf
http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/icl7/icl7667.pdf
este ultimo es hasta 15v
por ahi yo busque un rato en internet y tambien lo hay en encapsulado dip
no se si le estoy echando mucha mente pero es que fuera como si el diseño exigiera tener un tl074 para solo aprovechar 2 etapas
aunque visto de otra forma quizas corresponda a la disponibilidad de componentes de cada pais
espero me puedan ayudar a despejar un poco mi idea


----------



## pilm

Hola @mogolloelectro, para usar el ICL7667 no se tendría que hacer ningún cambio (mas que en el PCB). Para usar cualquiera de los otros dos, efectivamente se podría regular unos 5V tal como lo propones; estos 5V deberían alimentar al nuevo IC y a la patilla 8 del IR2110. Además se tendría que recalcular la resistencia en el colector del 2N5401 para que la excursión de voltaje llegue solo a 5V. (con una simple regla de tres, supongo que entre 2.7K y 3K debería servir).


Pienso que éste cambio mejoraría el circuito pues los ICs que propones deben tener menor retardo de propagación que el CD4049.


----------



## cristec

tem um erro nesse layoute





alcides alvarez dijo:


> A lo que me referia del DS-3200,sobre los diodos mur160 que van al final del circuito,al lado del condenzador de 470nf(474),a mi parecer estos diodos deberían ir uno desde dc- a SP y el otro desde dc+ a SP,corrijanme si estoy en un error.



tem um erro ai no layoute da ir3200w



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Tiene un error en el Layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alcides alvarez dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> A lo que me referia del DS-3200,sobre los diodos mur160 que van al final del circuito,al lado del condenzador de 470nf(474),a mi parecer estos diodos deberían ir uno desde dc- a SP y el otro desde dc+ a SP,corrijanme si estoy en un error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene un error en el Layout del ir3200w
Hacer clic para expandir...


*Normas generales*
*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*Normas gerais*
*1.3* O idioma preferido é o espanhol, por isso agradecemos o uso moderado de qualquer outra língua.


----------



## endryc1

Saludos. No creo que sea necesario otro tema para que vean el amplificador fullbridge trabajando. Espero que les sirva para motivarlos a crear sus propias potencias. Videos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Como no le bajes el volumen se va a levantar Fidel Castro


----------



## trapiche

Hola! saludos a todos...
estoy viendo de construir "este" amp. pero veo que hay varias versiones (casi como toda una familia de amps. )...
y estoy un poco perdido entre los pdfs, cual seria la versión mas segura??
perdón y muchas gracias.


----------



## endryc1

Benas  a todos. Trapiche; yo hice el de la primera pagina y despues de varios tropiezos salio funcionando y sin calentamientos. El que muestro en el video con menos voltage da la misma potencia pero no me dio problemas para armarlo. Ahora lo tengo trabajando a rango completo y trabaja frio completamente. La calidad de sonido exepcional. Con el osciloscopio no hay ningun tipo de distorsion hasta los 18 khz. Lo tengo oscilando a 230khz. Conclusion , para mi me quedaria con el del video. Puedes armar los dos; probarlos y entonces escoger.  Subire el video de la prueba a rango completo para que lo veas. Saludos.


----------



## rektor

hola amigo endryc1 me parece interesante tu proyacto he visto varios asi podrias por favor regalarme el diagrama o pdf quiero probarlo pero tengo bobinas 22uh de una planta clase d original no habra problema desde ya gracias y cuanto es el voltage maximo para los fets irfb 4227


----------



## endryc1

aquiiii https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1121528/


----------



## trapiche

endryc1 dijo:


> Benas  a todos. Trapiche; yo hice el de la primera pagina y despues de varios tropiezos salio funcionando y sin calentamientos. El que muestro en el video con menos voltage da la misma potencia pero no me dio problemas para armarlo. Ahora lo tengo trabajando a rango completo y trabaja frio completamente. La calidad de sonido exepcional. Con el osciloscopio no hay ningun tipo de distorsion hasta los 18 khz. Lo tengo oscilando a 230khz. Conclusion , para mi me quedaria con el del video. Puedes armar los dos; probarlos y entonces escoger.  Subire el video de la prueba a rango completo para que lo veas. Saludos.


Gracias, la verdad no me decido (ya falle con el de Ejtagle (no tengo osciloscopio)).
Estuve leyendo en el foro en ingles diyaudio de algunos problemas del irs900D y encontré esta versión mejorada con buena critica...quizás me decida por ella.

*Nota del Moderador :* Éste amplificador si funciona pero tiene un error en el impreso que debe ser corregido , ver desde éste mensaje :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1202126/ _

Hasta éste inclusive :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1202264/ _ 
*Fotos de las correcciones que deberían realizarse :*

Ver el archivo adjunto 162972

Ver el archivo adjunto 162973


----------



## endryc1

Hola, creo que se parece a este. Casualmente lo estoy terminado de montar en un chassis. LLeva meses en una gaveta. Pronto veras el video y los oscilogramas.


----------



## shevchenko

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Ok,adelanto que NO son diseños mios pero ya relice la prueba de uno y algo me dice que el otro,tambien funciona. El primero,creo que es el posteado por un compañero del foro en amplificadores echos en casa,recientemente y el otro,es de Joel.



Estoy por probar ese engendro!
Espero salga andando de una, sinó se forzara a que ande 

Dejaré aqui las experiencias


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno el montaje aún está precario ya que son pruebas, incluso el pcb es momentaneo..
Tendré que calcular el inductor, aunque voy a poner unos Coilcraft de 22uH y pondre un potenciometro para la frecuencia para ver si obtengo buenos resultados.....
se escucha un pitido (vaya palabra...  silbido? ) muy fuerte creo yo por el inductor inadecuado que probé....
ni bien conecto la alimentacion se escucha la musica asi que voy por buen camino....
mosfets irf640 (es lo que tenia a mano de reciclaje pero bueno, seguro originales)

Alimente el circuito con 12v de una bateria y puse un puente desde el +Vcc al +12v, asi que alimente todo el circuito con 12v, para pruebas no creo que moleste....


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

endryc1 saludos, amigo le agradecería nos regalara el esquema y el PCB de ese Class D. quiero amar dos etapas de 900W y colocarlas en modo puente. Le agradezco


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno no lo he podido dejar andando con fuente dual, incluso con 2 fuentes simples (una para el 494 18v ya que con 12v no funciona) y con fuente de 12v para los mosfets anda "bien" al poner una fuente dual siempre un mosfet se.va a corto... asi que lo dejare ahi y y voy a probar el otro esquema. ..
mengustaria mucho mas un esquema tipo pushpull (como un inversor)....
pero bueno este al menos sonaba 
retoque Rs de Gates 
cambié mosfets etc etc 

lo doy por 

voy con el otro:

dejo imagen del ejemplo que se ve bien (para mi)


----------



## endryc1

Buenas. Eduardo el amplificador esta al inicio de este post, pero su topologia ya es fullbridge, o le subes el voltaje o cambias para otro diseño. Yo probe otro fullbridge y me dio 1500w a 100 Hz. tengo que probarlo para madios bajos, pero ya esta probado en bajos. Muy potente y trabaja friooo. Saludos. El fullbridge es de un foro brasileño pero esta aqui tambien . Salu2. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1180850#post1180850


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

endryc1 saludos, amigo yo te preguntaba por el que tenías guardado en la gaveta. Una pregunta a los compañeros del foro ¿cuál es la SMPS que usa Eusebio pacheco en el post 137?


----------



## dexterqsc

Compañeros cordial saludos a todos. Compañeros que diodo me recomiendan como reemplazo del BYV27, no lo he podido conseguir.


----------



## Cdma System

Yo puse 1N4007 y no tuve problemas.
También podes poner alguno MUR


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola dexterqsc 
El diodo que pones es un Ultra Fast de 2 Amperios 25ns o sea un diodo ultra rapido, pero no pones los ultimos digitos BYV27-50 BYV27-100 BYV27-150 BYV27-200 los ultimos digitos indican el voltaje.
Puedes ponerle un MUR220 que es 2Amp 200v 25ns.
Sino encuentras puedes ponerle MUR420G 4 amperios 200Voltios 25ns (nano segundos) te soporta mas amperaje 
El diodo que te indica experimentador es un diodo normal de 1Amperio 1000V no creo que te sirva ese diodo no es para alta frecuencia
Para donde lo vas a utilizar me imagino que en una etapa de alta frecuencia


----------



## Cdma System

Tenes razón  Pablo digité mal, el diodo que uso es UF4007 y nunca tuve problemas con el IRS900D  al usar ese diodo.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros gracias por la ayuda pero lo mas cercano que alcance a encontrar fue el mur460 comparado con el uf4007 son casi similares pero creo que voy mejor con el mur460, que opinan?. es el esquema que subio el compañero systemjol


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Dexterqsc no has encontrado el UF4004,UF4003, Uf4002 UF4001 que es de 1 amperio  estos son de 50ns.
Bueno si no encuentras el MUR120 ponle el MUR460 que es tambien de 25ns 4Amp.
Suerte con tu amplificador.

Hola experimentador cuantos modelos de amplificadores has hecho hasta el momento ya esta haciendo el que utiliza 2 ir2110 fullbridge de Joel o el de floresta


----------



## Cdma System

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Dexterqsc no has encontrado el UF4004,UF4003, Uf4002 UF4001 que es de 1 amperio  estos son de 50ns.
> Bueno si no encuentras el MUR120 ponle el MUR460 que es tambien de 25ns 4Amp.
> Suerte con tu amplificador.
> 
> Hola experimentador cuantos modelos de amplificadores has hecho hasta el momento ya esta haciendo el que utiliza 2 ir2110 fullbridge de Joel o el de floresta



Hice una versión fullbridge con el 494 SMD sin protecciones ni nada que complique  el arranque, ya es cosa de cada quien poner las protecciones en la fuente.
Usé los IRF640 que es lo que tengo a mano y lo puse con 125v y 8ohm de carga  trabajando durante todo un domingo a más de media potencia sin disipador y ni se calentó


----------



## guarod

experimentador dijo:


> Hice una versión fullbridge con el 494 SMD sin protecciones ni nada que complique  el arranque, ya es cosa de cada quien poner las protecciones en la fuente.
> Usé los IRF640 que es lo que tengo a mano y lo puse con 125v y 8ohm de carga  trabajando durante todo un domingo a más de media potencia sin disipador y ni se calentó



saludos,, puedes subir el diseño o el diagrama que armaste porfa...


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Experimentador cual fullbridge hiciste el de Joel o el de floresta, 125v a que amperaje y que potencia te dio puedes subir fotos



Todavia estoy esperando que me lleguen los integrados a ver si hago el que utiliza TL494 CD4049 Y el IR2110
Experimentador vi un amplificador en youtube con el IR2153 que utilizaban IRF740 con 10 ohms de gate voy a ver si hago otro con ese mosfet
ahi te dejo el link


----------



## Cdma System

Si me muestran como convertir  el diseño del amp que hice a .pdf podría compartirlo.
Estoy usando el Sprint Layout  y no encuentro la forma de pasar el pcb a .pdf


----------



## alcides alvarez

experimentador dijo:


> Si me muestran como convertir  el diseño del amp que hice a .pdf podría compartirlo.
> Estoy usando el Sprint Layout  y no encuentro la forma de pasar el pcb a .pdf



 Prueba con cute pdf.



https://www.google.co.ve/url?sa=t&r....com/windows&usg=AOvVaw0uvgMEiERORqCeoW34zuN4


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Falcil experimentador cuelga aqui tu archivo de sprint layout
y te lo convierto



Aqui tengo un FULLBRIDGE lo hice en Sprint Layout 6 no hay diagrama IR2110 TL494 CD4049.
Todavia no he probado este circuito lo saque de una pagina brasileña del colega de electronica floresta.
Haci que falta darle una ultima revisada esta al 200%

ya ahora si este el el circuito



Lo hice un poco mas compacta que el original y pequeñas modificaciones de las pistas por eso hay que revisarlo bien cuando lo termine y pruebe subo el pcb


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola experimentador para imprimir en Sprint Layout 6 
Seleccionas FILE luego PRINT luego en la pantalla que se abre seleccionas SETUP ahí dice impresora nombre (esta la configuración de tu impresora) le das click a esta opción y seleccionas ADOBE PDF  el tamaño de la hoja A4 y la orientación le das ACEPTAR le das PRINT de abre otra pantalla donde dice donde vas a guardarlo si deseas cambiar el nombre y GUARDAR y en ese momento sale una pantalla donde empieza a convertirlo a PDF a antes de darle PRINT centras bien el diseño y eso es todo Suerte cualquier cosa me consultas.


----------



## Cdma System

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Hola experimentador para imprimir en Sprint Layout 6
> Seleccionas FILE luego PRINT luego en la pantalla que se abre seleccionas SETUP ahí dice impresora nombre (esta la configuración de tu impresora) le das click a esta opción y seleccionas ADOBE PDF  el tamaño de la hoja A4 y la orientación le das ACEPTAR le das PRINT de abre otra pantalla donde dice donde vas a guardarlo si deseas cambiar el nombre y GUARDAR y en ese momento sale una pantalla donde empieza a convertirlo a PDF a antes de darle PRINT centras bien el diseño y eso es todo Suerte cualquier cosa me consultas.



OK me voy a fijar si puedo hacerlo y lo comparto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## lucasb

Hola a todos, hice el irs-900d y funcionó a la primera, pero tengo el problema de que si no le pongo carga en la salida no empieza a funcionar (actualmente lo estoy probando con un parlante de 8ohm). Es un problema para cuando por ejemplo le quiera poner un protector de parlantes con relé.
Será normal en este circuito o tendré alguna falla? Gracias.


----------



## Cdma System

Y se calcula que si haces un amplificador va a tener un parlante a la salida, o lo vas a tener encendido sin parlante???


----------



## lucasb

experimentador dijo:


> Y se calcula que si haces un amplificador va a tener un parlante a la salida, o lo vas a tener encendido sin parlante???



Por eso puse que es un problema cuando pones un circuito protector de parlantes con relé; éste al principio esta abierto y despues cierra sino hay ninguna tension a la salida. El tema es que este amplificador cuando lo enciendo sin carga a la salida tiene un offset de -9v, con lo cual no activa el relé. Con carga anda perfecto.


----------



## Cdma System

El amplificador arranca cuando recibe señal a la entrada, si no tiene señal no arranca,  si le cortas la señal.... funciona un toque y luego se apaga.


----------



## crazysound

lucasb dijo:


> Hola a todos, hice el irs-900d y funcionó a la primera, pero tengo el problema de que si no le pongo carga en la salida no empieza a funcionar (actualmente lo estoy probando con un parlante de 8ohm). Es un problema para cuando por ejemplo le quiera poner un protector de parlantes con relé.
> Será normal en este circuito o tendré alguna falla? Gracias.



Hola Lucasb, me alegra que te haya funcionado..!! Cuál de todos los pcb's es?

Saludos..


----------



## lucasb

Es el irs-900d pero con algunas mejoras agregadas y modificaciones que hizo un usuario del foro de diyaudio.


----------



## lucasb

Es el irs-900d pero con algunas mejoras agregadas y modificaciones que hizo un usuario del foro de Diyaudio.

Problema solucionado, era una resistencia que habia agregado por arriba y estaba mal conectada, error mio. Ya no tengo tension a la salida y funciona perfecto.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio

experimentador dijo:


> Hice una versión fullbridge con el 494 SMD sin protecciones ni nada que complique  el arranque, ya es cosa de cada quien poner las protecciones en la fuente.
> Usé los IRF640 que es lo que tengo a mano y lo puse con 125v y 8ohm de carga  trabajando durante todo un domingo a más de media potencia sin disipador y ni se calentó



hola, te felicito, podras poner el pcb de la fuente de alimentacion y una foto con las caracteristicas tecnicas del transformador que usaste. Saludos


----------



## Cdma System

Usé un transformador de hierro rebobinado  o sea fuente lineal, nada raro.

Estoy armando una smps para que  no tenga que cargar con tanto peso


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

cual amplificador me recomendaria quiero armar algo facil y que peche


----------



## Cdma System

El switching amp sin duda el más barato y no vas a tener problemas porque no lleva nada de nada


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

experimentador dijo:


> El switching amp sin duda el más barato y no vas a tener problemas porque no lleva nada de nada



brother a cual te referis hay como 100 esquemas ?


----------



## Cdma System

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

Ese el del primer mensaje. 
Es el más simple de todos.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes, realice el irs900d pero tengo problemas con el circuito, tengo un voltaje negativo a la salida   de -4.5V al tocar la entrada de audio el voltaje sube hasta el voltaje de alimentacion y se mantiene alli alguna idea de donde puedo tener problemas o donde medir.
Alimentacion +-55VDC
Transistores IXFH26N50


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese circuito de dónde lo sacaste ?


----------



## hell_fish

De este tema, pagina 14, post #272, usuario trapiche.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No pude encontrar dónde dijera que fue probado y ha funcionado 

. . . El titulo se refiere a un "rediseño" . . .


----------



## hell_fish

No veo errores de montaje como cortoscircuito, componentes invertidos, cambie todos los integrados, mosfet en buen estado, le llegan +-5 al TL071.
Lo unico que modifique ademas de los mosfet fue el diodo MUR460 por SUF30j. ¿Como mido la alimentacion de el CD4049 y el IR2110?
PDT: no tengo osciloscopio


----------



## shevchenko

Revisa sus datasheet orientate que pin es gnd y cuales + o - vcc y ahi mides en tu circuito


----------



## hell_fish

La alimentacion de el CD4049 es 12V igual que la del IR2110.
El pin LO tiene un voltaje permanente de 12V mientras que HO el voltaje es 0V.
Tal parece que el mosfet del lado negativo esta permanentemente encendido, en la salida del ampli hay un voltaje igual a -VCC al apagar la alimentacion del los ic's la salida se va a 0v.
¿que podria estar pasando?
Al retirar solo el TL071 el voltaje tambien cae a 0V dejando la alimentacion de los ic´s encendida.


----------



## shevchenko

otro tl para probar??


----------



## hell_fish

Ya lo he cambiado... al agarrar el cable de entrada de audio la serie se enciende... no se que mas hacer...


----------



## shevchenko

probaste metiendole sonido?
tal vez por tener entrada al aire toma ruidos y te mide cosas raras en la salida...


----------



## hell_fish

Con la entrada a tierra la salida es -VCC no podria ponerle parlante, al introducir ruido con mi mano como un amplificador normal para escuchar el bien conocido buuummmm la serie se enciende SIN CARGA ahora bien comparando los dos PCB que hay en ese tema veo algo curioso la coneccion del CD y el IR son distisntas podria ser eso que causa que no funcione el ampli ?
La primera imagen es del amplificador armado con otro pcb que  ha funcionado segun leo en el tema



Corte el los caminos de dicha coneccion en el pcb y reconecte con puentes como esta en el pcb de la primera foto que subi anteriormente, el voltaje de salida desaparecio ahora tengo 0.001 voltio toco la entrada y la serie no se inmuta conecte carga un parlante de 4ohm toque la entrada y se oye el buummm (sumbido a 60hz) ahora sigue la prueba de sonido.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola hell-fish el amplificador que estas haciendo es de kartiño? Ese amplificador esta probado y funciona bien lo que te recomiendo después de terminar de soldar todos los componentes es limpiarlos bien con un cepillo con thinner o alcohol isopropilico luego tiene que estar conectado el parlante sino se quema y sin audio no funciona, al inyectarle el audio recién trabaja el amplificador, haci es que no puedes hacer mediciones sin audio por que el audio hace que oscile el ir2110 y los mosfets

Me olvidaba puedes hacer el transformador de salida con el núcleo de ferrita EI33 de las fuentes de PC con unas 12 vueltas el bobinado yo lo hago con un cable litz  unos 30 alambres en paralelo #30 AWG son alambres bien finos esmaltados los que hace este transformador es bajar la frecuencia no es exacto el numero de vueltas tal vez necesites mas vueltas tienes que ir probando eso se debe según la calidad del núcleo de ferrita, bueno suerte amigo y revisa bien el circuito y las soldaduras con una hoja del pcb impreso

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
el inductor debe ser de 25uH a 33uH


----------



## hell_fish

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Hola hell-fish el amplificador que estas haciendo es de kartiño? Ese amplificador esta probado y funciona bien lo que te recomiendo después de terminar de soldar todos los componentes es limpiarlos bien con un cepillo con thinner o alcohol isopropilico luego tiene que estar conectado el parlante sino se quema y sin audio no funciona, al inyectarle el audio recién trabaja el amplificador, haci es que no puedes hacer mediciones sin audio por que el audio hace que oscile el ir2110 y los mosfets
> 
> 
> 
> Me olvidaba puedes hacer el transformador de salida con el núcleo de ferrita EI33 de las fuentes de PC con unas 12 vueltas el bobinado yo lo hago con un cable litz  unos 30 alambres en paralelo #30 AWG son alambres bien finos esmaltados los que hace este transformador es bajar la frecuencia no es exacto el numero de vueltas tal vez necesites mas vueltas tienes que ir probando eso se debe según la calidad del núcleo de ferrita, bueno suerte amigo y revisa bien el circuito y las soldaduras con una hoja del pcb impreso




Ese "re diseño" que le hicieron al pcb que subí antes en el pdf NO ME FUNCIONO a la primera pues como comente antes las conexiones del CD y el IR estaban diferentes a la versión de DETEX (primera foto). El amplificador mantenía en la salida -VCC y no oscilaba, después como comente, corte los caminos de cobre en el pcb(conexiones CD e IR) y con puentes soldé las conexiones de acuerdo al primer pcb que esta en la foto y TODO se soluciono, SIN audio y SIN carga, no había continua en la salida conecte la carga y audio en la entrada y el amplificador suena fenomenal, mosfet fríos, lo único que calienta en el toroide que uso de color negro.
Por que no funciono con el CD e IR conectados asi? no lo se, si alguien lo sabe que comente, pero recomiendo mejor armar el pcb que dice DETEX AUDIO V 2.0.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por que no subís una foto bien clara con la corrección para subirla en el post ese , así no le pasa a otro


----------



## hell_fish

No se si se alcanza a ver pero ahi estan las fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listo 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1165525/ _

Le mandé un misil a Trapiche para que lo corrija y lo haga andar


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Aquí esta el pcb y el diagrama del IRS900D de kartiño corregido y modificado mas compacto todavía no probado por mi espero terminar la fuente para probarlo.
Hell Fish prueba esta modificación en verde, aquí esta el diagrama para que te orientes
Si hay algún otro error me avisas
Trata de conseguirte el núcleo de ferrita EI33 de una fuente de PC ya que el toriode que utilizas no sabes de que calidad es, o he visto que le ponen 2 toroides pegados, bobinan los 2 toroides a la vez asi como en este amplificador


----------



## hell_fish

Pinta bien, se ven mas robustas las pistas! voy a echarle una ojeada. Tienes el pcb para la plancha? gracias por compartir un abrazo.


----------



## trapiche

hola...
buenisimo gente! muchas gracias
gracias DOSMETROS por el mensaje, voy a ver si lo resucito, la había abandonado!!
ya comento...


----------



## The Rookie

New d900 modified


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches.
Termine el proyecto gracias a todos por su ayuda y gracias por subir este amplificador suena EXCELENTE.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola hell_fish bueno que gusto que te funciono tu amplificador pero hay otros mejores como el IRS2092 por aquí hay otro post *Amplificador clase D con irs2092 , lo han probado ?*
y ya es tiempo que comiences a hacer tu fuente SMPS para tu amplificador


----------



## hell_fish

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Hola hell_fish bueno que gusto que te funciono tu amplificador pero hay otros mejores como el IRS2092 por aquí hay otro post *Amplificador clase D con irs2092 , lo han probado ?*
> y ya es tiempo que comiences a hacer tu fuente SMPS para tu amplificador



Que mas amigo como va todo.

Ya probé el IRS2092 (subí fotos y comente en ese post), pronto armare el que tiene driver totem pole de joel, me gusto mucho el sonido de este, los bajos son espectaculares y lo de la fuente conmutada ps también arme la 3.0 de mnicolau funciona muy bn es solo que tenia ese transformador haciendo estorbo y lo use.


----------



## crazysound

The Rookie dijo:


> New d900 modified



Hola The Rookie, podrías postear la simulación..? Gracias.


----------



## endryc1

Coincido contigo Hell fish  Suena excelente


----------



## crazysound

endryc1 dijo:


> Coincido contigo Hell fish  Suena excelente



Hola endryc1, de donde sacaste el toroidal negro de uno de los módulos...? 

Saludos..


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.facebook.com/groups/859707677375336/1024700924209343/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## Yamith253

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> corregir la imagen de irs-900D
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/irsresistordoszeners.jpg/
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 79758​



hola compañero... una cosa aquí analizando el circuito del pcb y el esquema veo que el regulador para los 12 voltio no aparecen en el pcb... lo alimentó por aparte o simplemente le hizo su tarjetica con su regulador?.... de lo demás entiendo todo... lo de las resistencias que alimentan a loa zener se que debe calcularse con respecto al consumo que se tenga pero eso no es problema.. lo único los 12V de alimentación de los integrados cd4049 y el ir


----------



## hell_fish

Yamith253 dijo:


> hola compañero... una cosa aquí analizando el circuito del pcb y el esquema veo que el regulador para los 12 voltio no aparecen en el pcb... lo alimentó por aparte o simplemente le hizo su tarjetica con su regulador?.... de lo demás entiendo todo... lo de las resistencias que alimentan a loa zener se que debe calcularse con respecto al consumo que se tenga pero eso no es problema.. lo único los 12V de alimentación de los integrados cd4049 y el ir



Buenas noches amigo, si en efecto, la fuente de 12v NO viene en ese PCB, tienes que armar una, por ejemplo yo hice una con el LM7812 y conectarla donde dice BIAS. Si quieres ese amplificador con la fuente incluida en el pcb arma la versión de joel en este post esta unas cuantas paginas atrás


----------



## Yamith253

aquí haciendo varias tarjetas del clase d los dos modelos

mas adelante haré la modo puente con el tl494 + ir2110... la idea es sacar la mayor cantidad de corriente y potencia con la menos cantidad de componentes posibles y sin perder calidad de audio





hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo, si en efecto, la fuente de 12v NO viene en ese PCB, tienes que armar una, por ejemplo yo hice una con el LM7812 y conectarla donde dice BIAS. Si quieres ese amplificador con la fuente incluida en el pcb arma la versión de joel en este post esta unas cuantas paginas atrás



gracias compañero.... no había entendido la cosa.... pensé que bias se refería a otra cosa y es la alimentación de los integrados... todo en orden


----------



## Yamith253

hell_fish dijo:


> Ese "re diseño" que le hicieron al pcb que subí antes en el pdf NO ME FUNCIONO a la primera pues como comente antes las conexiones del CD y el IR estaban diferentes a la versión de DETEX (primera foto). El amplificador mantenía en la salida -VCC y no oscilaba, después como comente, corte los caminos de cobre en el pcb(conexiones CD e IR) y con puentes soldé las conexiones de acuerdo al primer pcb que esta en la foto y TODO se soluciono, SIN audio y SIN carga, no había continua en la salida conecte la carga y audio en la entrada y el amplificador suena fenomenal, mosfet fríos, lo único que calienta en el toroide que uso de color negro.
> Por que no funciono con el CD e IR conectados asi? no lo se, si alguien lo sabe que comente, pero recomiendo mejor armar el pcb que dice DETEX AUDIO V 2.0.



es raro que pase eso... alnalizando el esquema original con la modificación que le hizo..... digitalmente hablando trabajaría de la misma manera en las dos conexiones... de pronto lo que pasó es que el integrado tendría dañado alguna compuerta o quien sabe (aveces ocurren cosas raras en electrónica)


----------



## hell_fish

El problema esta en el PCB de ese PDF que subió el amigo trapiche ya tengo el nuevo tutorial que tiene la corrección en el pcb


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hell_fish sigue recalentando el toroide, si es así hazle un corte al toroide en un lado con cuidado de no romperlo si es posible con un dremel con un disco de corte  de 0.5 a 1mm y vuelve a medir la inductancia por que va a variar lo rebobinas y vas a ver que calienta menos.


----------



## Yamith253

endryc1 dijo:


> Saludos. No creo que sea necesario otro tema para que vean el amplificador fullbridge trabajando. Espero que les sirva para motivarlos a crear sus propias potencias. Videos. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CgX3QPJpDk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqNTfMLCJLY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3dtGYxoERA



que tal compañero me gustó el amplificador en modo puente... pienso que en parte es mejor se aprovecha mas la potencia de la fuente.... alguna sugerencia o recomendación para armar este clase D... yo le estoy diseñando mi propio pcb por el tema de los componentes que los condensadores son grandes y allí en la placa original no caben y también el toroide o el nucle ee32... gracias


----------



## Yamith253

Hola que tal amigos... he realizado el proyecto del amplificador el que aparece de primero en el post... tengo los siguientes problemas... despues de verificar todas las tensiones de cada integrado antes de colocarlos a cada uno en su sitio y hasta ahi todos los voltajes estan bien..LM311= 12+12; SN7400= 5V; IR2110= 12V
Le coloque los integrados y el circuito sonaba super ronco y bajito... me di cuenta que en el pin de la funcion SD del IR2110 tenia 5Voltios(provenientes del circuito de overload o sobrecarga) lo que hice fue mandarlo a tierra y empezo a oscilar a 96Khz aproximadamente... procedi a meterle audio y sonaba bien mientras los mosfet estuvieran frios apenas entibiaban empezaba con la ronquera.. probe con diferentes tipos de inductor y varias frecuencias con el mismo resultado... los mosfet(un poco como 40 grados pero despues de un rato) se calientan debido al dead time que no se como aumentarlo para que los mosfet no consuman en vacio... hablaban por ahi en algun comentario de colocar una r de 10K en paralelo con un diodo para retrasar el encendido del ir pero no se en que lado es que va conectado eso (si alguien puede ayudarme en eso muchas gracias)...  lo de la ronquera no se  aque se debe ( tambien probe con la r del gate de los mosfet hasta 100ohmios... (mejoro en cuanto al consumo unicamente) pero la ronquera fue peor si es por los mosfet que utilizo (W20NM50) o por otra cosa... los diodos que utilizo en el gate de los mosfet es el 1n4148... aclaro que el amplificador me daba mejor sonido con frecuencias por debajo de 100Khz pero al calentar los mosfet empezaba la ronquera... ojala me puedan ayudar en esto



Aqui adjunto foto de lo que hice...


----------



## louro

yo utilizo un tiempo muerto adicional así como está en el archivo adjunto


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Yamith253 seria bueno que leerás un poco mas sobre los tipos de mosfet que le puedes poner al amplificador con esa rds on claro que va a calentar y distorsionar  tiene 0.2 ohmios y lo recomendable es que funcione mas o menos a 250khz hasta 400khz claro que con un mosfet para audio.


----------



## Yamith253

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Yamith253 seria bueno que leerás un poco mas sobre los tipos de mosfet que le puedes poner al amplificador con esa rds on claro que va a calentar y distorsionar  tiene 0.2 ohmios y lo recomendable es que funcione mas o menos a 250khz hasta 400khz claro que con un mosfet para audio.



Si yo lei bastante en cuanto a los mosfet... pero puse la referencia a ver si depronto alguien me decia algo sobre ese mosfet (W20NM50 son los que tengo de momento y tengo otros mas de referencia IXFH26N50 pero son mas pesados para el ir2110) ... bueno en fin lo del dead time no se si dejarlo asi.. en vacio los mosfet llegan a calentar algo asi como unos 40 Grados... el problema del ronquido lo resolví era el sn7400 trabajaba por unos segundos y despues empezaba a disparatearse la frecuencia... subia bajaba etc.. lo cambie y no volvio a molestar mas en lo del sonido... las resistencias del Gate de los mosfet los subí a 100 Ohmios porque en la prueba anterior se me habia quemado el IR2110 los tenia en 22 Ohmios... la frecuencia me quedó en 140KHz no la quise subir mas para no quemar el IR2110 que por cierto se me dañaron varios cuando tenia la R en 22 Ohmios.... 

La alimentacion del amplificador de momento la tengo con un voltaje de 40+40V los condensadores de la fuente solo le puse en total 3600uF por rama(era lo que tenia a la mano)... el inductor lo hice con 40 vueltas de alambre # 17 sobre un nucleo EE33 con gap de 0.5mm, con el nucleo que esta en la foto el toroide azul tambien funciono pero la frecuencia era mas alta casi 600KHz lo consideré peligroso trabajarlo a esa frecuencia; la carga en la salida 4 parlantes de 500W de 8 ohmios 8" y 8 parlantes de 3" como twiter (lo se soy exagerado pero me gusta probar los limites de las cosas siempre a ver hasta donde puede llegar) yo diria que una carga menor de 1.5 ohmios... la temperatura con disipador pequeño llegaba a calentar a 50 grados con ventilador bajaba a 30 grados...

En cuanto a calidad de sonido pues muy bueno sobretodo los sonidos medio y agudos tienen mejor presencia suena mucho mejor... gracias a los compañeros por responder y ayudarme... seguire experimentando otras cosas en este amplificador a ver que resulta



louro dijo:


> yo utilizo un tiempo muerto adicional así como está en el archivo adjunto



Gracias compañero eso imaginaba que era asi pero necesitaba confirmarlo con alguien mas.. gracias


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Busca *M*osfet con un rds on mas baja como 0.0xx ohms como el irfb4227  que al ser mas bajo funciona mejor a una alta frecuencia y no calienta mucho*, *yo los probé con 50v y están fríos sin disipador por 1 hora*,* no era este tipo de amplificador, pero también clase d, estaba probando en vez del ir2110 utilice el ir2153 y el lm311 y trabaj*ó *muy bien sin calentarse , ni distorsión alguna. Bueno sigue probando que así se aprende, suerte.


----------



## mogolloelectro

louro dijo:


> yo utilizo un tiempo muerto adicional así como está en el archivo adjunto



hola louro te queria consultar ese circuito del sincronizador esta en el foro? y el de ese amplificador??? por que la verdad primera vez que lo veo


----------



## Yamith253

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Busca *M*osfet con un rds on mas baja como 0.0xx ohms como el irfb4227  que al ser mas bajo funciona mejor a una alta frecuencia y no calienta mucho*, *yo los probé con 50v y están fríos sin disipador por 1 hora*,* no era este tipo de amplificador, pero también clase d, estaba probando en vez del ir2110 utilice el ir2153 y el lm311 y trabaj*ó *muy bien sin calentarse , ni distorsión alguna. Bueno sigue probando que así se aprende, suerte.



Yo quisiera uitlizar otro mosfet pero es.lo.que tengo a la.mano asi que sirva para esto.... los demas que tengo son de rd on mas baja pero ni si quiera llegan a los 60.voltios todos los que tengo no trbajan  mas de eso pero eso si manejan corrientes de hasta 100Amperios


----------



## louro

mogolloelectro dijo:


> hola louro te queria consultar ese circuito del sincronizador esta en el foro? y el de ese amplificador??? por que la verdad primera vez que lo veo





Hola amigo, he copiado el circuito de sincronismo del taramps ts1200 adjunto va el archivo del amplificador, y un archivo del mermo en pcb wizard para quien quiera editar.


----------



## The Rookie

working pcb by kartino


----------



## crazysound

The Rookie dijo:


> working pcb by kartino



En qué ayuda estos cambios The Rookie?

Saludos...


----------



## Yamith253

louro dijo:


> Hola amigo, he copiado el circuito de sincronismo del taramps ts1200 adjunto va el archivo del amplificador, y un archivo del mermo en pcb wizard para quien quiera editar.



Una pregunta? Para que se usa o cual es el objetivo de la etapa de sincronismo?





crazysound dijo:


> En qué ayuda estos cambios The Rookie?
> 
> Saludos...



Eso mismo pregunto yo.... veo que agregan un transistor para apagar el mosfet (me imagino que es porque el ir2110 se calienta mucho por ser mucha carga a una frecuencia tan alta 250KHz aproximadamente) lo de las resistencias en paralelo con el diodo en la entrada del IR es para colocarle algo de dead time para que los mosfet no se crucen cuando esten en el estado de transicion(en el encendido y apagado) pero se sacrifica algo de calidad de sonido pienso yo(aunque sea minimo) ... en fin eso es lo que analizo pero es bueno realizar eso?


----------



## louro

el sincronismo sirve para utilizar 2 o más canales del amplificador, forzando todos a una misma frecuencia
para que no haya frecuencia de golpe entre ellos, pues una frecuencia con otra frecuencia genera otras frecuencias
es decir suma y diferencia, hay casos en que cuando se colocan dos amplificadores dentro del mismo gabinete nen llegan a
trabajo.


----------



## Yamith253

louro dijo:


> el sincronismo sirve para utilizar 2 o más canales del amplificador, forzando todos a una misma frecuencia
> para que no haya frecuencia de golpe entre ellos, pues una frecuencia con otra frecuencia genera otras frecuencias
> es decir suma y diferencia, hay casos en que cuando se colocan dos amplificadores dentro del mismo gabinete nen llegan a
> trabajo.



Compañero y con respecto a los amplificadores en que parte va conectado dicho sincronismo... porque tengo pensado armar 3 tarjetas clase d pero modo puebte con el tl494.... me gustaria saber que se hace en ese caso como se.conecta... (es cierto lo que dices lo mejor es forzar a todas las tarjetas a trabajar con la misma frecuencia


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos días gente!
Quería preguntar si alguien sabe por que al inyectarle señal al IRS900D sin parlante en la salida los mosfet calientan de inmediato! hay alguna forma de solucionar eso?


----------



## Yamith253

Hola compañeros una pregunta... yo estoy fabricando el irsd900 (ya probé el primer modelo que aparece en el post me pareció muy bueno excelente respuest en potencia apesar de la carga que le tenia 6 parlantes a un mismo canal lo unico malo que le vi es que tiene poca ganancia se necesita una señal mas o menos alta para hacerlo funcionar a full y lo otro es que se me quemaba el IR2110 pero no al momento de encender los mosfet si no al apagarlos tuve que aliviarle un poco la carga al IR colocandole una resistencia en serie al diodo que llleva en el gate del mosfet, alli dejaron de quemarse los integrados) mi pregunta es: colocando dos tarjetas cada una con su respectiva señal del sync y un driver inversor para conectarlos en puente es posible hacerlo asi como menciono o hay que hacer algo aparte? La fuente que tengo maneja 93+93V @ 12amperios y solo he probado un canal... alguno ya lo ha probado asi? Presenta algun inconveniente?.... gracias


----------



## pandacba

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenos días gente!
> Quería preguntar si alguien sabe por que al inyectarle señal al IRS900D sin parlante en la salida los mosfet calientan de inmediato! hay alguna forma de solucionar eso?


Y cual es la necesidad de aplicar señal sin la carga? es más que obvio que se calienten los transistores, donde queres que descargen la energía?


----------



## Yamith253

pandacba dijo:


> Y cual es la necesidad de aplicar señal sin la carga? es más que obvio que se calienten los transistores, donde queres que descargen la energía?



Esa prueba en vacio la hice y no se calentaban... bueno solo un poco porque tiene el filtro en la salida a tierra y la r en paralelo a esta pero era un calor minimo... algo raro pasa en tu tarjeta pero ojala lo descubra y resuelva


----------



## hell_fish

pandacba dijo:


> Y cual es la necesidad de aplicar señal sin la carga? es más que obvio que se calienten los transistores, donde queres que descargen la energía?


Buenas noches.
1. No respondiste la pregunta.
2. Anécdota: Mi esposa conecto el amplificador pero olvido conectar los parlantes, mando señal y de inmediato empezó a oler a "quemado".
Algo como eso puede volver a pasar o si el ampli es estéreo y alguien conecta solo un parlante. 
Amigo yamith buena noche curioso que pase eso que transistores usas ? 
En este amplificador (sin carga) los transistores ALMACENAN energía hasta destruirse?


----------



## pandacba

La red zorbel no reemplaza el transistor, es incapaz de manejar la potencia del parlante y no es el fin que tiene


----------



## Yamith253

La verdad utilizo mosfet con una rdon algo alta porque es lo que tengo a la mano... w20nm50 manejan 20 amperios si no estoy mal... por eso hice la modificacion en las compuertas de los mosfet porque son pesados para esta aplicacion... pero a pesar de eso sonaba muy claro y obvio que calentaba pero no mucho 55 grados C sin ventilador y con disipador pequeño... con ventilador bajaba a 37 grados C... igual pienso que se le pueden agregar mejoras a esta tarjeta para proteger mas a los mosfet el IR2110 y los parlantes obvio...


----------



## hell_fish

Ya hay unas modificaciones para la protección de los mosfet el diseño es de kartino sudoripo (creo) y esta bajo el nombre de IRS1500 o D1k5. NO he probado ese circuito pero tiene buena critica en la red social de kartino.


----------



## Yamith253

Aqui haciendo varios clase D el que utiliza tl071+cd4049 le agregue las resistencias y diodos a la entrada del ir2110 para modificar el deadtiem para algunos mosfet... ademas le agregué una mejora que publicaron aqui varios post atras.. colocando un transistor para apagar el mosfet y no el ir sea que lo apague (por eso es que calentaba el ir2110)
Del resto todo es igual.... ademas obvio modifique un poco el pcb para colocar disipador por arriba...
En la segunda imagen esta la modificacion que hice para aliviar un poco la carga al IR2110... fue publicado por otro compañero aqui varios post atras


----------



## ialvega

gracias a todos pero una pregunta por fin cual es el que no tiene errores, cual de los tantos diseños o archivos es el correcto


----------



## Yamith253

ialvega dijo:


> gracias a todos pero una pregunta por fin cual es el que no tiene errores, cual de los tantos diseños o archivos es el correcto


Compañero todos funcionan... he probado el que esta de primero en el.post y el otro modelo... los dos trabajan bien... la cosa es que uno aqui le añade su toque personal algunos le añaden cosas otros les quitan en mi caso pues agregué pequeñas cositas para mejorar el funcionamiento pero en terminos generales los dos modelos aqui publicados funcionan


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes.
Ojo que hubo un diseño que no me funciono, lo comente mas atrás en el pos,t las modificaciones que tuve que hacer al pcb.
El archivo adjunto lo acabo de probar y funciona bien, es el que esta de primero en este tema pero con las pistas mejoradas (mas gruesas).
Ahora subo fotos. (aun estoy soldando)


----------



## Yamith253

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Ojo que hubo un diseño que no me funciono, lo comente mas atrás en el pos,t las modificaciones que tuve que hacer al pcb.
> El archivo adjunto lo acabo de probar y funciona bien, es el que esta de primero en este tema pero con las pistas mejoradas (mas gruesas).
> Ahora subo fotos. (aun estoy soldando)


 que tal yo también modifique el pcb porque me pareció mucha potencia para unas pistas tan delgadas además les di un retoque de soldadura


----------



## hell_fish

Buenos dias Casi termino, tamben recubri con estaño algunas pistas.
Yamit eres de barranquilla? Que lc meter usas?
Saludos!!


----------



## Yamith253

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenos dias Casi termino, tamben recubri con estaño algunas pistas.
> Yamit eres de barranquilla? Que lc meter usas?
> Saludos!!


Si señor de barranquilla mas especificamente en soledad (soledad 2000)


----------



## shevchenko

cualquiera ultra rapido, si es para el diodo del ir2110 te rinde uno de 400v 2A 50nS o similar si conseguis mejor, pues metele... si es para otra cosa los UF4007 o mejor en la misma linea...


----------



## alex2014

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Termine el proyecto gracias a todos por su ayuda y gracias por subir este amplificador suena EXCELENTE.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 24, 2018

PDF BROTHER


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes.
amigo puedes usar los últimos archivos que subi, ese pcb funciona muy bien.


----------



## Yamith253

El hombre quizo decir que sin parlante los Mosfet echaron humo.... no deberia suceder eso... obvio que hay algo mal... yo he probado este circuito en vacio y no se calienta nada en absoluto


----------



## mogolloelectro

Bueno primero que todo para comentar que armé el amplificador fullbridge con el tl494, es impresionante lo que puede lograr en las primeras pruebas, usé un transformador que entregaba +35v y con 4 irf640 , lo tenía a prueba con 5 parlantes de un equipo LG y se notaba que necesitaba más transformador, entonces tomé el transformador original del equipo LG y lo puse a rectificar voltaje simple y obtuve +83v y el único problema fue cuando conecte los parlantes que inmediatamente se explotó un 640.

Me puse a revisar y cambiar encontrando los 2 irf 640 malos, el ir2110 de ese canal malo y el 555 se quemó también, reemplacé todo y cambié los Mosfets a irf650 que tenía por ahí (ese es de 200v a 28 amperios) muy similar al irf250n, que la diferencia está que es de 30 Ampers y por precaución empezar las pruebas de nuevo con los +35v para verificar y solo me tocó volver a corregir la dc de la salida, la deje en 10mv aproximadamente.

Después que todo quedó bien lo conecté al otro transformador de 83v y lo puse a funcionar de nuevo con los 5 parlantes, sonó por unos 15 segundos y se cortó el audio, en ese momento pensé que iba a volver a explotar pero lo que se activó fue la protección de sobrecarga que todavía no la ajusto por qué no tiene ni el parlante definitivo ni la fuente que es un transformador que tenía casi en el olvido, que con una pequeña modificación le baje el voltaje a rectificar que estaba en 167v y jugando con los devanados primarios pude hacer que bajara a +143 rectificadas y +12v para el auxiliar, en las fotos que adjunté están el transformador pequeño y al fondo el del sticker verde es el de 143v y en el que se ven los 2 capacitores, es el de +83v


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas noches.
Ese es el amplificador de Joel? o el de floresta?
lei por ahí que el de Joel tiene problemas en las frecuencias altas (distorsión) lo has probado en rango completo?


----------



## mogolloelectro

si no estoy mal es el de joel pero te pregunto cual es cual podrias poner un enlace o foto a cada uno ah y lo de la distorsion hay canciones que si distorsionan pero no lo he podido seguir ensayando


----------



## llantero

Buenas tardes tengo una duda con respecto al bias del amplificador donde dice 12 voltios ( son 12 v positivos y 12 negativos). Espero me puedan ayudar con está duda De antemano gracias

Éste es el amplificador que estoy construyendo


----------



## Yamith253

Compañeros este es el modelo que hice... y pues se quemaba el IR21110 a cada rato tuve que ajustar un pequeño detalle en la placa y dejo de quemar el integrado.... le puse una r en serie a cada salida del integrado y despues el diodo en paralelo a la resistencia.... hice otra modificacion en otra placa utilizando un transistore para apagar el mosfet y no sea el integrado que lo apague directamente.... el unico detalle de esta tarjeta es que la ganancia es baja pero potencia tiene y bastante... coloqué 6 parlantes en un.solo canal y apenas calentaba

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 23, 2018



llantero dijo:


> Buenas tardes tengo una duda con respecto al bias del amplificador donde dice 12 voltios ( son 12 v positivos y 12 negativos). Espero me puedan ayudar con está duda De antemano gracias
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 23, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 23, 2018
> 
> Éste es el amplificador que estoy construyendo


Compañero son 12 voltios fuente sencilla.... positivo y tierra
O positivo y negativo pero 12 voltios


----------



## llantero

Compañero yamit soy dé Montería Córdoba que amplificador me recomiendas de los que están publicados en el tema


----------



## Yamith253

llantero dijo:


> Compañero yamit soy dé Montería Córdoba que amplificador me recomiendas de los que están publicados en el tema


Soy de barranquilla... joa compañero la verdad he hecho los dos modelos que aqui publicaron y los dos funcionan... pero el que me dió menos problemas fue el model que  se le inyectan los 12 voltios por aparte...


----------



## llantero

Donde puedo encontrar el PDF podrías colaborar con esa parte té agradezco mi hermano


----------



## Yamith253

llantero dijo:


> Donde puedo encontrar el PDF podrías colaborar con esa parte té agradezco mi hermano


El amigo hell_fish unos cuantos comentarios mas atras lo tiene publicado el pdf de componentes y pistas


----------



## llantero

Será éste

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 23, 2018


----------



## Yamith253

llantero dijo:


> Será éste
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 23, 2018


Si señor ese mismo... armelo con confianza... que eso funciona...


----------



## llantero

Este también hay que conectar los 12 voltios del bias


----------



## Yamith253

llantero dijo:


> Este también hay que conectar los 12 voltios del bias


Si señor ahi en el pcb dice.... eso es para alimentar los 2 integrados mas grandes las r con los zener son para alimentar el tl071


----------



## llantero

Pero  igualmente hay que conectar los 12 voltios del bias

Gracias por tu ayuda toca es empezar de nuevo


----------



## Yamith253

llantero dijo:


> Pero  igualmente hay que conectar los 12 voltios del bias
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 23, 2018
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda toca es empezar de nuevo


Ya tenia adelantado algo? Muestre antes de empezar otro


----------



## hell_fish

mogolloelectro dijo:


> si no estoy mal es el de joel pero te pregunto cual es cual podrias poner un enlace o foto a cada uno ah y lo de la distorsion hay canciones que si distorsionan pero no lo he podido seguir ensayando



Éste es el de Joel.





 
Éste es una modificación que le hizo Floresta





 
Los dos están posteados en el Foro de Brasil, alguien en éste Foro hizo un pcb muy compacto y prolijo pero no recuerdo de que post saqué éste bosquejo,  espero no este prohibido reposteralo, por otro lado se que hay otro tema con éstos amplificadores fullbridge, no se si algun moderador amablemente nos mueva alli (ojala no eliminen lo posteado  )



llantero dijo:


> Solo tengo la baquelita quemada y los materiales



Dale con confianza ese pcb que tienes allí funciona muy bien, no olvides unir GND de la alimentación con GND de la entrada pues están separadas


----------



## llantero

Listo gracias amigo Hell_fish y Yamith, muy pronto estaré subiendo fotos dél proyecto, nuevamente gracias

Alguien puede ayudarme con las medidas para el PCB dél amplificador que públicó el compañero Hell_ Fish



Otra pregunta, conseguí éstos inductores, me los regaló un amigo, son de una Beringer Inuke, estuve averiguando y dicen que son de 21uH (me pueden servir para sacar adelante el proyecto) gracias y disculpen tanta molestia


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Este es el Fullbridge de Joel en mi version modificada de 125mm x 84mm muy compacto por revisar todavía no lo he probado, si alguien lo desea me avisa y envio el pdf y la otra foto es la version de Joel original mide 151mm x 115mm.

Hola LLANTERO no puedes borrar el nombre de THIENCHAY que es quien hizo ese circuito para que tu y los que deseen puedan hacer el amplificador, no puedes quitarle el credito y solo poner D900; y las medidas me parece que es 18cm x 6cm, siempre hay que dar el credito a quien hizo las pruebas invirtió su tiempo y dinero en sacar un mejor amplificador.


----------



## llantero

Ummmm que pena pido disculpas por este error no es mí intención quitarle el crédito al creador y no sabía pero gracias por hacerme saber no se volverá a repetir


----------



## hell_fish

Llantero buenos dias ojo con ese ahora que lo miro bien la salida va a tierra fijate los ultimos PDF que subi y compara ya yo los probe


----------



## llantero

Hey amigo tienes razón ése error fue mío al momento de unir las pistas gnd.En la foto marque el error para corregir

Si es así háganmelo saber, debo cortar está pista.


----------



## hell_fish

Si esa pista, de igual forma verifica el PDF que subi funciona, ya lo he probado.


----------



## llantero

Tengo varios de estos son de 21 uH me pueden servir para el proyecto

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 25, 2018


----------



## shevchenko

Probalo, si calienta hacele un corte con la amoladora así no se satura tanto, y volvé a medirlo, tal vez tengas que retocar la cantidad de vueltas.
Si calientan los mosfets agregale vueltas.


----------



## llantero

Listo gracias amigo por tu colaboración


----------



## Yamith253

Hola compañeros aqui probando la clase D... le tengo 6 parlantes de carga mas 2 twiter... frecuencia de 165khz aproximadamente... sonido super claro y sin distorsion fuente de 70 + 70


----------



## llantero

A simple vista es notable un excelente trabajo. Podrías por favor regalándome Las medidas dé tú circuito el mío quedó pequeño y Las piezas quedan amontonadas.

Aquí les comparto el avance del proyecto

Los componentes están un poco amontonados por que la vaquela quedó pequeña. Espero me corrijan si ven algún error hasta está parte. Gracias dé antemano


----------



## xisto

Saludos compatriotas estoy presentando problemas con mis proyectos de este amplificador pues me esta quemando mis parlantes y no encuentro la razon de la causa.Espero su ayuda.


----------



## Yamith253

xisto dijo:


> Saludos compatriotas estoy presentando problemas con mis proyectos de este amplificador pues me esta quemando mis parlantes y no encuentro la razon de la causa.Espero su ayuda.


Tendrian fuga los mosfet o los parlantes simplemente no aguantan la potencia... si es posible has mediciones y manda mas datos de lo que ha hecho para hacer un diagnostico y si es posible mandar imagenes capturas de osciloscopio


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tendrás tensión contínua a la salida ? El inductor es el correcto ?


----------



## xisto

Gracias por responder, tengo un pcb de UNsound de éste proyecto el cual usa driver bd140 y 139 con dos pares de mosfet con -+80vcc y después que he salido con él a trabajar vuelvo con un parlante roto y no se el motivo pues son parlantes de 500 y 600W , tengo de lo mejor t152-2 , irfp4227, ir2110 todo original


----------



## Yamith253

xisto dijo:


> Gasias por responder tengo un pcb de UNsound de este proyecto el cual usa driver bd140 y 139 con dos pares de mosfet con -+80vcc y despues que he salido con el a trabajar vuelvo con un parlante roto y do se el motivo pues son parlantes de 500 y600W
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 18, 2018
> 
> tengo  de lo mejor t152-2 ,irfp4227,ir2110 todo original


Me la sensacion que tu problema mas bien es por el.limite de potencia del parlante... pero serìa mejor ver el comportamiento de la tarjeta desde un osciloscopio


----------



## Fogonazo

xisto dijo:


> Saludos compatriotas estoy presentando problemas con mis proyectos de este amplificador pues me esta quemando mis parlantes y no encuentro la razon de la causa.Espero su ayuda.


¿ Mediste si hay tensión de corriente continua a la salida de parlante ?


----------



## louro

xisto dijo:


> Saludos compatriotas estoy presentando problemas con mis proyectos de este amplificador pues me esta quemando mis parlantes y no encuentro la razon de la causa.Espero su ayuda.



cuidado con el sistema de filtro, si se utiliza coloca un nuevo
y ver si no está pasando la onda cuadrada

cuidado com саpacitor de filtro,se for usado coloca um novo
e ver se não está passando onda quadrada


----------



## xisto

Saludos me habia quedado sin internet. Es todo un desafio mantener el servicio aca en cuba pero ahy vamos .Mi amplificador con razon tenia dc en la salida el capacitor lo cambie y mejoro un poco pero se calienta demaciado .Pienso que los bd140y 139 no son lo suficientemente rapidos como para manejar los dos pares de mosfet irfp4227 adecuadamente. que piensan


----------



## Yamith253

xisto dijo:


> Saludos me habia quedado sin internet. Es todo un desafio mantener el servicio aca en cuba pero ahy vamos .Mi amplificador con razon tenia dc en la salida el capacitor lo cambie y mejoro un poco pero se calienta demaciado .Pienso que los bd140y 139 no son lo suficientemente rapidos como para manejar los dos pares de mosfet irfp4227 adecuadamente. que piensan


No creo que sea por eso... pienso que tal vez la r del gate esta muy baja... yo la tengo en 82ohmios y tambien uso bd139 como driver y la oscilacion esta en 175KHz y no calienta nada... todo anda perfecto... prueba a ver variando la rG y bajando la frecuencia en caso de que la tengas muy alta... lava la placa tambien depronto halla dc por alguna soldadura rara o cosas asi


----------



## vancho1203

*B*uenas tardes compañeros.

Tengo un dilema, por lo tanto hago la consulta, no se si a alguien le ha sucedido, resulta que la frecuencia de mi amplificador sin señal de entrada me arroja 125Khz, pero apenas empiezo a inyectársela, va disminuyendo el valor de esos 125Khz hasta llegar a 4Khz. pues la vrd me tiene muy confundido el problema q*ue* tengo...

Datos:
Mosfet: irfp460
Compuerta: cd4049
Driver mosfet: ir2110
AO: tl081
Alimentacion: -+40Vdc
Osciloscopio: 25Mhz
Generador de funciones

Muy agradecido con su colaboración, sobre q*ue* podría estar causando mi problema.

Ivan Castañeda


----------



## Yamith253

vancho1203 dijo:


> *B*uenas tardes compañeros.
> 
> Tengo un dilema, por lo tanto hago la consulta, no se si a alguien le ha sucedido, resulta que la frecuencia de mi amplificador sin señal de entrada me arroja 125Khz, pero apenas empiezo a inyectársela, va disminuyendo el valor de esos 125Khz hasta llegar a 4Khz. pues la vrd me tiene muy confundido el problema q*ue* tengo...
> 
> Datos:
> Mosfet: irfp460
> Compuerta: cd4049
> Driver mosfet: ir2110
> AO: tl081
> Alimentacion: -+40Vdc
> Osciloscopio: 25Mhz
> Generador de funciones
> 
> Muy agradecido con su colaboración, sobre q*ue* podría estar causando mi problema.
> 
> Ivan Castañeda



A mi me ocurrìa lo mismo pero como yo tenia 3 tarjetas clase d trabajando y lo que hice fue colocar un circuito oscilador como sincronismo... la frecuencia aparte de mantenerse en un solo valor para las 3 tarjetas era muy estable y la variaciòn de frecuencia era minìma... en fin es lo que se me ocurriò hacer.... la frecuencia me variaba cuando era por debajo de los 150Khz.... le subì la frecuencia hasta 175 - 180KHz y se fue el problema.... tal vez sea por el nucleo que no trabaja por debajo de esas frecuencias


----------



## vancho1203

Yamith253 dijo:


> A mi me ocurrìa lo mismo pero como yo tenia 3 tarjetas clase d trabajando y lo que hice fue colocar un circuito oscilador como sincronismo... la frecuencia aparte de mantenerse en un solo valor para las 3 tarjetas era muy estable y la variaciòn de frecuencia era minìma... en fin es lo que se me ocurriò hacer.... la frecuencia me variaba cuando era por debajo de los 150Khz.... le subì la frecuencia hasta 175 - 180KHz y se fue el problema.... tal vez sea por el nucleo que no trabaja por debajo de esas frecuencias




Gracias amigo yamith253, de hecho eso mismo fue lo que hice pero con mi generador de señales, le puse señal cuadrada de 250Khz y quedo enseguida, pero lo hice a la salida del operacional, aun debo mejorar ciertas cosas con el nucleo porque tiene uno que otro sonido extraño.

Posdata: Me podrias ayudar guiandome en como hacer un circuito de sincronismo, por ahi he visto varios pero no quiero aventurarme, solo necesito el esquema, nada de pcb...

Muchas gracias, le pido disculpa a los moderadores por mi falta de ortografia, no se repite señores.


----------



## Yamith253

vancho1203 dijo:


> Gracias amigo yamith253, de hecho eso mismo fue lo que hice pero con mi generador de señales, le puse señal cuadrada de 250Khz y quedo enseguida, pero lo hice a la salida del operacional, aun debo mejorar ciertas cosas con el nucleo porque tiene uno que otro sonido extraño.
> 
> Posdata: Me podrias ayudar guiandome en como hacer un circuito de sincronismo, por ahi he visto varios pero no quiero aventurarme, solo necesito el esquema, nada de pcb...
> 
> Muchas gracias, le pido disculpa a los moderadores por mi falta de ortografia, no se repite señores.


 
Cualquier oscilador sirve siempre y cuando no le afecte la temperatura


----------



## vancho1203

Yamith253 dijo:


> Cualquier oscilador sirve siempre y cuando no le afecte la temperatura



Ok, eso lo entiendo, redondeo mi pregunta, como hago para inyectar esa frecuencia al circuito amplificador... algún ejemplo???


----------



## Yamith253

vancho1203 dijo:


> Ok, eso lo entiendo, redondeo mi pregunta, como hago para inyectar esa frecuencia al circuito amplificador... algún ejemplo???



Por el pin 2 del tl072 lo conecta en serie con una r de 6k8 en serie con condensador ceramico de 102 y a esto es que le va a inyectar el oscilador... asi lo hice y asi me funcionò


----------



## xisto

Saludos amigos a que se debe el desbalanse de +Vcc superior a -Vcc ??Mi fuente tiene capacitores de 31000uF y están Buenos ,el tranformando correctamente en bobinado y demás . Este efecto tambien me paso con el UCD de ejtagle y no entendi la razón y ahora se me repite con este.luego de esto el amplificador no se escucha bien y pierde su poder???.tiene solución esto??


----------



## DOSMETROS

La fuente sola , sin amplificador conectado , se desbalancea ?


----------



## xisto

Saludos amigo pareciera que estoy perdido entre este amplificador y el crown jejejje. pero no, mi fuente esta perfecata y tiene potencia de mas .Este modelo en particular tl071+4049+2110+bd140-139. no le cojo la vuelta. Tengo el apex200 del aporte del amigo juanvargas que tiene el mismo principio de este amplificador a todo andar  y sin problemas.Me a pasado con varias pcb que luego de estar encendido por algun tiempo se desestabiliza y no entiendo el por que.Tengo componentes de calidad asi que a quien culpamos


----------



## DOSMETROS

xisto dijo:


> luego de estar encendido por algun tiempo se desestabiliza y no entiendo el por que


 
Opción 1ª - Porque el transistor o los díodos del Bias no están en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida o excitadores y no compensan térmicamente.

Opción 2ª - Transistores malos o falsificados de alto Hfe


----------



## xisto

Saludos amigos, me he topado con comentarios de personas que presentaron el mismo problema que tengo en el Foro Diy Audio, me quede hasta tarde leyendo sobre el tema (3am) y sugerían cambiar R4k7*1k5 yR6k8*10k en el circuito así que intentaré ésto para ver como me va.



El protagonista de mis mis desvelos


----------



## endryc1

¿ Cual de los dos no trabaja ?


----------



## pedro yamarte

endryc1 dijo:


> ¿ Cual de los dos no trabaja ?


saludos el que usa 6 mosfet lo hice  hace tiempo, sono pero con excesivo calentamiento tanto en los mofet, inductor en el regulador del ir 2110 y hasta el mismo 2110 medi  la frecuencia en la salida y tenia 600 khz, revice 4 veces los componentes y todo bien pero nunca pude controlar la frecuencia osea bajarla si alguien hizo este amplificador y le trabajo bien, bienvenido sean sus comentarios...


----------



## xisto

Saludos amigos el segundo amplificador es el que he logrado compaginar por mas tiempo de los irs .Estoy en los cambios de componentes recomendados en diy audio


----------



## endryc1

xisto yo arme un amplificador  con los driver BD139 y 140 y no me ha dado problemas salvo por el regulador de los 12 volts. ¿ Que diodo usas para el voltaje del bias ? Ponle un MUR460, con los driver a Bds se consume mas corriente y un diodo de 1A no es suficiente ahi. Saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 9, 2018


----------



## xisto

Saludos compañeros no es un secreto que para nosotros los cubanos es super difícil la adquisición de componentes . Por esos motivos es que me di a  la tarea de construir este amplificador que con pocos componentes logras más eficiencia que con los tipos AB. Tengo algunos amplificadores fullbridge demolidos en casa por técnicos que no sabían de que se trataban estos amplificadores y los desecharon (es un crimen)de hay  estoy tomando las partes para mis tarjetas .Hoy probare para ver que pasa con este amplificador.


----------



## hell_fish

endryc1 dijo:


> xisto yo arme un amplificador  con los driver BD139 y 140 y no me ha dado problemas salvo por el regulador de los 12 volts. ¿ Que diodo usas para el voltaje del bias ? Ponle un MUR460, con los driver a Bds se consume mas corriente y un diodo de 1A no es suficiente ahi. Saludos.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 9, 2018
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167907


Buenas tardes, ese es el irs2000? Te funcionó sin problemas ? Podrías postrar info de ese amplia ( diagrama, PCB etc etc) tengo un PCB pero no se si esta correcto


----------



## endryc1

Ahorita lo subo. No se cual es el modelo. Lo tengo alimentado con 125 voltios simétricos. Saludos.


----------



## hell_fish

endryc1 dijo:


> Ahorita lo subo. No se cual es el modelo. Lo tengo alimentado con 125 voltios simétricos. Saludos.


 Si creo que es el irs2000 lo vi por ahí en un foro brasilero, con 125 que potencia le sacas, cuanto consume el bias? te agradezco tu amabilidad si puedes postearlo lo armare esta semana..


----------



## endryc1

Ahi esta. Formato Express PCB.


----------



## xisto

Este es el pcb que use para mi proyecto

el pcb de yetrox3200

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
uso mur 160


----------



## endryc1

Si lo usas con el driver de los BD139 y 140 NO te sirve. En la fuente flotante tambien se necesitan amperes. Usa MUR460 o similar. Saludos.


----------



## xisto

gracias amigo para la fuente uso dos lm7812 en paralelo y transformador independiente que solo suministra el voltague para alimentar esta parte del amplificador

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 10, 2018

donde consigue sus partes


----------



## endryc1

Desguasando lo que aparezca. Estoy contactando a un puro que viaja y me trae lo que yo le pida desde los eeuu . A lo mejor por alla hay alguien, solo preguntando sabras.


----------



## Yamith253

xisto dijo:


> Saludos amigo pareciera que estoy perdido entre este amplificador y el crown jejejje. pero no, mi fuente esta perfecata y tiene potencia de mas .Este modelo en particular tl071+4049+2110+bd140-139. no le cojo la vuelta. Tengo el apex200 del aporte del amigo juanvargas que tiene el mismo principio de este amplificador a todo andar  y sin problemas.Me a pasado con varias pcb que luego de estar encendido por algun tiempo se desestabiliza y no entiendo el por que.Tengo componentes de calidad asi que a quien culpamos


eso me pasaba a mi y descubri que el cd4049 después de un tiempo empezaba a trabajar extraño... decidi cambiarlo por otro de esos de uso militar y no volvió a desestabilizarse


----------



## Yamith253

Aqu*í* de nuevo poniendo a prueba la fuente con la clase D... 6 parlantes de 500W de carga en un mismo canal y dos tw*ee*ter*s*.. rango completo... hasta ahora sin problemas y la fuente muerta de risa.... fuente de 800W tensi*ó*n de 60 + 60


----------



## endryc1

Yamith que fuente hicistes. ? Esta en el foro ¿ Saludos.


----------



## Yamith253

endryc1 dijo:


> Yamith que fuente hicistes. ? Esta en el foro ¿ Saludos.


Si amigo la que esta en el otro foro... tal cual como la exponen... complicado fue armar el transformador pero del resto todo bien.... la clase D si le puse una pequeña modificacion unos transistores porque el ir se me calentaba del resto todo igual a lo expuesto aqui


----------



## jhonky lara

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenos dias Casi termino, tamben recubri con estaño algunas pistas.
> Yamit eres de barranquilla? Que lc meter usas?
> Saludos!!


hola me puedes decir cuanto puede entregar la fuente conmutada para esta tarjeta clase dde joel irs900


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ No leiste tres mensajes arriba ? 



Yamith253 dijo:


> .. hasta ahora sin problemas y la fuente muerta de risa.... fuente de *800W* tensión de 60 + 60


 
SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB


----------



## ialvega

Hola amigo Yamith253 me puedes decir dónde descargo el clase D que está en la foto para ver si lo realizo, gracias


----------



## Yamith253

Amigo aquí mismo en el post... pero obvio antes de hacer el definitivo experimenté y le hice unas pequeñas mejoras.... porque el ir2110 se recalentaba y terminaba quemándose


----------



## xisto

SAludos compañeros enfrascado en varios proyectos no he tenido tiempo de finalizar con este tema .Ahora lo retomo y estoy en el calcado del pcb para usar CD4070. Que opinan de esta tranformacion


----------



## pedro yamarte

Yamith253 dijo:


> Si amigo la que esta en el otro foro... tal cual como la exponen... complicado fue armar el transformador pero del resto todo bien.... la clase D si le puse una pequeña modificacion unos transistores porque el ir se me calentaba del resto todo igual a lo expuesto aqui


saludos a mi tambien se calentaba el ir y le coloque en pequeño disipador, podrias publicar tu modificacion yamith me parece mas conveniente colocar esos transistores porque si se dañan los mosfet solo se dañarian los transistores y el ir podria salvarse , si estoy equivocado corrijanme


----------



## louro

utilice este:Clase D 900 watts rms


----------



## xisto

Saludos camaradas dando razon de mis avances en este proyecto . Tengo ya mi amplificador en a toda marcha y al parecer di en el clavo pues ahora se escucha increible sola falta terminar mi SMPS para que de todo su poder. Saludos


----------



## endryc1

? Cual smps piensas hacer ¿


----------



## xisto

Saludos cordiales, estoy en la espera de encontrar unos buenos IGBT para terminar una smps de pcb propio con Tranformador EE55 sacados de un amplificador QSC.  ¿Que opinan de éstos?


----------



## endryc1

Me suena que estos estan okk.


----------



## hell_fish

pedro yamarte dijo:


> saludos a mi tambien se calentaba el ir y le coloque en pequeño disipador, podrias publicar tu modificacion yamith me parece mas conveniente colocar esos transistores porque si se dañan los mosfet solo se dañarian los transistores y el ir podria salvarse , si estoy equivocado corrijanme


 
Jamás tuve problemas con los Mosfet, hay un umbral que lo sigen mis compañeros del Foro, jamas he seguido ese unblal, he tenido mosfet  mucho menores de los que dicen aca y no he tenido problemas, yo he tenido experiencia con irf250 irf240, he trabajado con IXFT26N50, tal ves por que me falta info que quejo en éste tema he tenido problemas con mosfet cercanos al umbral.


----------



## endryc1

Yo tambien he montado fets esperando que exploten y hoy por hoy estan en equipos montados por ahi. Sin limitador y con sordos dandole volumen a full. Te hablo del irf640 fabricado  hace 20 años. A 4 ohm oscilando el amp a 250 kHz y frios que trabajan. Saludos. Estos son 27n80 lo he bajado a 2 ohm con tono fijo de 100Hz y la r de carga echó humo.


----------



## Yamith253

endryc1 dijo:


> Yo tambien he montado fets esperando que exploten y hoy por hoy estan en equipos montados por ahi. Sin limitador y con sordos dandole volumen a full. Te hablo del irf640 fabricado  hace 20 años. A 4 ohm oscilando el amp a 250 kHz y frios que trabajan. Saludos. Estos son 27n80 lo he bajado a 2 ohm con tono fijo de 100Hz y la r de carga echó humo.Ver el archivo adjunto 171497


Excelente.... yo no tuve problemas con los mosfet... sólo puse dos a una de estas que hice y para probar el uso y abuso le coloqué 6 parlantes en paralelo de 500W cada uno y 4 twiter.... sonó sin arrugarse ni distorsion.. temperatura no superior a los 50 grados en los mosfet y la verdad el unico problema que tuve fue que el ir2110 cuando se calentaba se disparateaba la frecuencia y empezaba a sonar ronco... lo que hice fue colocar un pequeño ventilador de frente al integrado y problema solucionado


----------



## The Rookie

700 watt class d
https://www.facebook.com/electronic...565488219382/1252560101553254/?type=3&theater


----------



## llantero

the rookie se ve un buen amplificador ya lo has puesto en funcionamiento o solo esta en proyecto o etapa de prueba


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas muchachos, les comento que realice el PCB la versión de un usuario que no recuerdo el nombre, está por las primeras páginas. Este tiene un dead time definido antes del ir2110, use irfp260 con Rgate de 10ohm. Primera prueba con +-70v y arrancó de una, nada de calentamiento en vacío. El inductor hecho con un EI33 a 30uH. Segunda prueba a +-48v, con las dos fuentes anda de 10, calculo 300-350W rms. Frecuencia de osc. 250khz, probado con cargas de 8, 4, 3 y 2ohm, sin problema en ninguna, con 2ohm a máxima potencia calientan un poco los MOSFET pero nada alarmante. La verdad un lujo, gracias a todos, les dejo un par de fotos del amp.
El lunes arrancó a hacer 4 o 6 PCB para ir probando dentro de gabinetes, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

agusromero17 dijo:


> Buenas muchachos, les comento que realice el PCB la versión de un usuario que no recuerdo el nombre, está por las primeras páginas. Este tiene un dead time definido antes del ir2110, use irfp260 con Rgate de 10ohm. Primera prueba con +-70v y arrancó de una, . . . .


----------



## agusromero17

louro dijo:


> Hola amigo, he copiado el circuito de sincronismo del taramps ts1200 adjunto va el archivo del amplificador, y un archivo del mermo en pcb wizard para quien quiera editar.


Este es el diseño que arme, gracias Louro, la verdad te felicito. Para el que quiera armar algo seguro, que no tengo problemas y que funcione bien, sin dudas este es el diseño perfecto. No calienta el IR, no calientan los MOSFET, el inductor si está bien hecho tampoco calienta. Además tiene la etapa de sincronismo para poner 2 placas o más son tener drama, la verdad un lujo!
La probé con 2 línea Array de 2x10" cada uno con parlante AV de 350WRMS y los movió sin drama, estamos hablando de que cada línea Array está en 4ohm, al poner 2 en paralelo el ampli funcionó a 2ohm a máxima potencia sin drama y los movia lindo.
Luego probé con 1 línea Array y 1 18" 1000w rms, ampli con carga de 3ohm y hermoso sonido, sin palabras. Dentro de poco les dejo un video!


----------



## endryc1

Agusromero17, muy bueno el montaje. Felicitaciones. Si puedes sube el pcb que usaste. Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17

endryc1 dijo:


> Agusromero17, muy bueno el montaje. Felicitaciones. Si puedes sube el pcb que usaste. Saludos.


Gracais endryc1, aca lo dejo, el autor es Louro, yo lo arme como dije arriba y andubo, el unico problema que tuve (fue error mio) puse uno de los MUR120 que estan por la salida al reves y quemo el zener de 15v, cambiando eso arranco de una.

Por cierto vos habias hecho un rediseño del amp fullbridge que lleva 555 como oscilador y TL074? Creo que era algo de Scorpion sound, no recuerdo bien.


----------



## endryc1

Asi mismo es. Buscalo en el tema del fullbridge. Ahi esta el Pcb. No lo subo para que no lo manden a moderacion. Gracias a ti.


----------



## xisto

Haciendo una observación y compartiendo ideas con compañeros me surge la duda de los beneficios en pro o en contra del suministro de 12v directo  ó de 5 v  cuanto se sacrifica o se gana con esto.


----------



## agusromero17

xisto dijo:


> Haciendo una observación y compartiendo ideas con compañeros me surge la duda de los beneficios en pro o en contra del suministro de 12v directo  ó de 5 v  cuanto se sacrifica o se gana con esto.


Te referís al suministro de los 12V auxiliar para el ir2110?


----------



## agusromero17

Buenos días, me surgieron un par de dudas:
¿Cómo puedo calcular la resistencia de retroalimentación? Estoy usando 100k para +-65V pero para menos voltaje tendría que cambiarla?

Les dejo una foto de cómo voy con los PCB, método de planchado "invertido"  saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

agusromero17 dijo:


> Buenos días, me surgieron un par de dudas:
> ¿Cómo puedo calcular la resistencia de retroalimentación? Estoy usando 100k para +-65V *pero para menos voltaje tendría que cambiarla?*
> 
> Les dejo una foto de cómo voy con los PCB, método de planchado "invertido"  saludos!


La resistencia de realimentación determina la ganancia, que *NO *depende de la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## agusromero17

Fogonazo dijo:


> La resistencia de realimentación determina la ganancia, que *NO *depende de la tensión de alimentación.


Ah bueno, pense que era como en el UCD que variaba, entonces con solo variar las resistencias que regulan la tension junto con los zeners seria suficiente?


----------



## xisto

agusromero17 dijo:


> Te referís al suministro de los 12V auxiliar para el ir2110?


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Buenos días ......me refiero al suministro  de la parte de la compuerta inversora en este caso el Cd4049. en un ejemplo practico si escaláramos  asta un 5to piso (5v) el esfuerzo  no seria el mismo que hacerlo al piso numero 12 (12v) Si miramos en detalles que pasa en realidad en ambos casos y como se comporta los circuito lógicos con 5v la señal se propagaría mas rápido y según miro en la data de los controladores sus entradas funcionan mejor con 3v ó 5v .Que opinan ustedes


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas... Porque puede ser que el IR2110 caliente? R de gate muy bajas? Los fet estan frios y luego del ir2110 estan los transistores bd140 que manejan los mosfet. 
Saludos


----------



## xisto

un interesado en la continuación del tema .Empezando por los Bd 140 y 139 que son usados en la configuración totem-pole en mi opinión son muy lentos me lo a demostrado mi osciloscopio en mas de una ocasión y tengo referencia de ello por la comparativa de los UCC37322 que he usado y por transistores de mejor condición que los empleados por mayoría. Pueda que mi osciloscopio me mienta (no creo) pero corroboro lo dicho con anterioridad y sigo insistiendo en en el tema de 12v vs 5V


----------



## endryc1

Sixto, ¿ Donde comprastes los ucc37322 ?  Saludos.


----------



## xisto

endryc1 dijo:


> Sixto, ¿ Donde comprastes los ucc37322 ?  Saludos.


No se vale ,pense que mi compatriota iría a la defensa de lo planteado  Amigo los compro en mouser todo 100% de calidad asi puedo experimentar con confianza sin temor a componentes de dudosa procedencia (tanquero-jorge) De esa manera estoy convencido de que saltar 5 peldaños (5V) es mejor que 12, menos perdida de energía a mayor rapidez


----------



## endryc1

Yo iria a la defensa pero compre los FAN7392 y estos no se pueden poner a 5 volts. Trate de hacerlo y se me comenzo a calentar el mosfet de abajo. En el datasheet dice que necesita mas de 10v.


----------



## xisto

Los FAN 7392 son mas robustos pero un poco mas lentos que el 2110 e esos no te puedo dar referencia ,aun no los pruebo pero llegaran pronto y comentare al respecto Si miras el data del ir 2110 dice que su entrada logica es de 3.3 a 5 v asi que con 12v tengo mis dudas


----------



## ialvega

Amigo agusromero17, unas pregunticas: en el archivo rar este un pcb, es el correcto el pcb que pones no se parece, por otro lado donde va conectado la pista que este en el circulo negro y datos del inductor quiero construirlo

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fogonazo

ialvega dijo:


> Amigo agusromero17, unas pregunticas: en el archivo rar este un pcb, es el correcto el pcb que pones no se parece, por otro lado donde va conectado la pista que este en el circulo negro y datos del inductor quiero construirlo . . . .


¿ Y de donde sacaste esa imagen que *NO *coincide con la publicada ?


----------



## agusromero17

ialvega dijo:


> Amigo agusromero17, unas pregunticas: en el archivo rar este un pcb, es el correcto el pcb que pones no se parece, por otro lado donde va conectado la pista que este en el circulo negro y datos del inductor quiero construirlo
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------


Hola ialvega, la imagen del pcb que esta en el rar es la que yo hice, tal cual esta, quizas la ves distinta porque tuve que acomodar un poco los capacitores de filtrado para que entre el inductor, pero es la de la imagen.
El PDF que puso fogo yo lo abri pero al tener varias versiones y no sabia cual andaba use la de la imagen y anduvo bien. Lo que si no te guies por el esquema ya que hay muchos valores que no coinciden con el PCB.
Esa pista que esta como cortada no tengo idea para que es, calculo que iba a pasar la retroalimentacion por ahi pero se decidio pasarlo por arriba, yo la deje al aire y funciono sin problemas, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés subir foto del montaje ?


----------



## agusromero17

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés subir foto del montaje ?


Aca esta el PCB de la imagen es este, le falta el inductor porque estoy probando otro diseño ahora, funciona muy bien.


----------



## ialvega

que calibre de alambre usastes y en que sentido enrrollastes el alambres, cuantas vueltas


----------



## agusromero17

ialvega dijo:


> que calibre de alambre usastes y en que sentido enrrollastes el alambres, cuantas vueltas


Son 12 alambres de 0.3mm cada uno enroscados entre si, 25 vueltas a un nucleo EI33 con gap de aprox 2mm en sentido horario, saludos!


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas muchachos, ando teniendo un problema que me tiene loco, resulta que hice 2 pcb, el primero funciono sin problemas oscilando a 230khz aprox. El otro oscila a 300khz, si bien anda bien pero al subirle un poco el volumen llega un punto que en la salida tengo como un acople de frecuencia media, esto si le pongo algun parlante a la salida, en vacio no tiene drama. Cambie el diodo que va junto al IR2110 por uno de 50ns 3A pero sigue todo igual. Se me hace que es un problema por la retroalimentacion, cambie los IC, revise todo lo que se conecta con la retroalimentacion y esta todo igual a la otra pcb que anda bien. Alguno que me pueda orientar que puede ser? Estoy alimentando las dos PCB con +-70V dentro de un gabinete, saludos!


----------



## endryc1

Si no los sincronizas entre ellos tendras problemas. Adjunto un oscilador usado por el amigo louro. La señal de salida se inyecta en cada amplificador para que no haya diferencia entre la frecuencia de oscilacion entre ellos. Dicen los que saben que tienes que tener mas de 20
khz de diferencia entre cada amp. Pero lo mejor es sincronizar externamente los dos amp. Sube el plano del amp que usas para poderte ayudar mejor. Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17

endryc1 dijo:


> Si no los sincronizas entre ellos tendras problemas. Adjunto un oscilador usado por el amigo louro. La señal de salida se inyecta en cada amplificador para que no haya diferencia entre la frecuencia de oscilacion entre ellos. Dicen los que saben que tienes que tener mas de 20
> khz de diferencia entre cada amp. Pero lo mejor es sincronizar externamente los dos amp. Sube el plano del amp que usas para poderte ayudar mejor. Saludos.


Hola endryc1, el segundo PCB que hice desde un principio empezó a oscilar a 300khz, ya me pareció raro pero igual así funcionaba, cuando conecte las 2 PCB juntas con la misma fuente sea dentro o fuera del gabinete es cuando empezó el problema. La primera ni un drama, frecuencia ok, sonido ok, la que daba problemas era la segunda. No sé qué componentes generan la oscilacion como para revisarlos, cambie todos los ic, el transistor los y sigue igual. Llego un momento que se me dió por dejarla sin carga a la salida y darle buen volumen, al clip el inductor empieza a sonar, eso es normal, estando 20-30s así volo el capacitor de 1uF que va en la salida a gnd. Después de cambiar ese cap en la salida tengo algo que pareciera ser una frecuencia pero con el voltaje de la cuente, no estoy seguro si es una DC. Ahí la dejé a la PCB y arme el gabinete con 1 solo módulo. El tema del sincronizador, lo hice pero a la salida tengo una señal triangular de muy poca amplitud y bastante deforme, nada de lo que se esperaría, estoy por terminar una PCB nueva del sincronizador como para seguir probando. 
En cuanto esté en la PC subo la PCB, es una PCB propia basándome en la de Lauro, por alguna razón el diseño de Lauro me metía mucho ruido de fuente y en el mío 0 ruido, quizás porque le puse más plano de GND....
Saludos


----------



## endryc1

Yo arme un oscilador basado en la 555 y me daba un ruido el amplificador y era la fuente que use  para alimentar el oscilador . Esta fuente era una SMPS. Arme una fuentecita con un trafo y se fue todo el ruido. Te lo digo por si acaso.


----------



## agusromero17

Cuando hice el fullbridge hice ese oscilador con el 555 que decís, recuerdo que intente subirle la frecuencia y se deformaba mucho la triangular, tendría que volverle a dar una revisada.
Estoy usando una fuente smps para el bias de los amp, y para el oscilador había sacado +5v de donde se alimenta el tl071 en un amp


----------



## agusromero17

Buenos dias, termine el sincronizador y aunque este oscila bien no logro sincronizar la frecuencia del sincronizador con la del AMP. En el oscilador tengo una triangular de 230khz, la estoy inyectando donde marque con un recuadro negro en la foto, y el amp oscila a 212khz. Conecte el otro amp y sigue oscilando a 300 y pico de khz, aunque esten con el sincronizador


----------



## endryc1

Si mal no me acuerdo el amp tiene que oscilar mas arriba del oscilador del sincronismo. Prueba bajando la F del oscilador de sincronismo. Saludos.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes, como van. 
Termine un irs900D me gustaria variar la frecuencia de operacion de este amp, me parece un poco alta (314Khz)
¿como lo hago ?


----------



## endryc1

La R de 1k que va a gnd entre los cap de 1000pf . Baja su valor para bajar frecuencia. Saludos.


----------



## sergiox

Hola que tal?.
Construi el irs900d (tl071 + 4049 + ir2110), funciona bien . El unico problema que me surgio es que al cortocircuitar la entrada mete ruido de hiss y al quitar  el corto desaparece el hiss y queda silencioso  . Lo tengo alimentado con dos fuentes , una de +/-50 18800uf x rama y otra de 12v de bias con lm317 . 
Alguna sugerencia que me puedan dar al respecto? . Saludos


----------



## endryc1

Ponle una r en serie de 3k9 en la ENTRADA DE AUDIO


----------



## sergiox

Gracias por la respuesta . 
Intente con varios valores pero el problema persiste .. 
Voy a probar poniendo un pre , quizá lo solucione ...


----------



## endryc1

Revisa con el osciloscopio si hay mucho residuo  de la Alta Frecuencia a la salida del amplificador. Coge una ferrita y dale 4 o 5 vueltas al cable de señal justo antes de entrar en el amplificador.


----------



## dunelvis

hola amigos me gustaria armar el irs900d, se puede sustituir el tl071 por el ua741?


----------



## Sagelectro

dunelvis dijo:


> hola amigos me gustaria armar el irs900d, se puede sustituir el tl071 por el ua741?


Si


----------



## endryc1

No te lo recomiendo . La 741 es diferente al 071. Aunque casi seguro que trabaja.


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas tardes muchachos, acá ando renegando con la irs900, se ponen en corto los mosfet.
Funcionó durante un tiempo, aunque al cabo de 2-3min el ir2110 calentaba mucho, en ese momento no funcionaba bien el osciloscopio que tenía, cuestión que se me dió por sacar el ir2110 y darle tensión, automáticamente se pusieron en corto ambos MOSFET. Ahora con nuevo osciloscopio puse ir2110 nuevo, MOSFET nuevo y también se ponen en corto, verifique las entradas altas y baja del ir2110 y parece estar bien (adjunto imagen). Estoy usando MOSFET irfb4227. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

agusromero17 dijo:


> aunque al cabos e 2-3*m*


 milenios ? meses ?


----------



## endryc1

Si es el que usa el 7400 tienes que ajustar el dead time muy bien porque moriran varios  mosfet en el intento. Y hay que agregarle otors detalles para que no se muera de prender nada mas. Especifica el plano para ayudarte. Me parece que veo un1n54 algo en el bias. Dime que diodo usas.  Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17

DOSMETROS dijo:


> milenios ? meses ?


Error de tipeo mío, ya lo edito 



endryc1 dijo:


> Si es el que usa el 7400 tienes que ajustar el dead time muy bien porque moriran varios  mosfet en el intento. Y hay que agregarle otors detalles para que no se muera de prender nada mas. Especifica el plano para ayudarte. Me parece que veo un1n54 algo en el bias. Dime que diodo usas.  Saludos.


Cómo andas endryc? Este usa tl071+CD4049+IR2110, tome el esquema del diseño de Joel Gomes.
El diodo grandote al lado del ir2110 es un UF5404 de 3A.

Edit: He resubido el esquema, me había equivocado de archivo


----------



## endryc1

Reviso y resubo las modificaciones. Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17

endryc1 dijo:


> Reviso y resubo las modificaciones. Saludos.


Gracias por tu tiempo, tengo por ahí una versión que usaba irfp260 y tenía desde time con diodo y resistencia a la entrada del ir2110, también usa driver BD140 para mover los mosfet, pero ahora que consigo los 4227 quería probar a ver qué tal, saludos!


----------



## endryc1

? A que frecuencia esta oscilando ¿ Sube mas detalles del pcb que hicistes. ?Que fuente usas ¿ Baja el bias a 13 volts .Saludos. El cap sin valor 100nF


----------



## agusromero17

endryc1 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 191434
> ? A que frecuencia esta oscilando ¿ Sube mas detalles del pcb que hicistes. ?Que fuente usas ¿ Baja el bias a 13 volts .Saludos. El cap sin valor 100nF


No se a qué frecuencia oscila, ya que cuando estuvo en funcionamiento el oscilos no media, debería oscilar entre 200 a 300khz. En un rato subo el pcb que estoy usando, lo hice en eagle. Estoy usando una fuente de +-80v ,para el vías una fuente regulable seteada en 13v. Mañana pruebo las modificaciones, gracias! De todos modos estoy sospechando de los irf que me vendieron, tienen pinta de falsos


----------



## endryc1

Bueno hermano yo monto ese mismo amplificador y hasta ahora no me ha dado mas nada que placer. Los irfp4227 son los ultimos que monte con este plano y es increible. Lo tengo andando S I N ventilador con 85v simetricos. Montalo con Irfp250 o 260 sin miedo. Se calienta un poco mas pero no dice que no ni a 2 ohm. Trata de comprar en mouser de cualquier pais . Ahi no hay copias hasta donde yo se. Lo he comprado todo de ahi para mis amps.   Saludos.

Habia subido la foto desde ahorita pero no llego. Disculpenme.


----------



## agusromero17

endryc1 dijo:


> Bueno hermano yo monto ese mismo amplificador y hasta ahora no me ha dado mas nada que placer. Los irfp4227 son los ultimos que monte con este plano y es increible. Lo tengo andando S I N ventilador con 85v simetricos. Montalo con Irfp250 o 260 sin miedo. Se calienta un poco mas pero no dice que no ni a 2 ohm. Trata de comprar en mouser de cualquier pais . Ahi no hay copias hasta donde yo se. Lo he comprado todo de ahi para mis amps.   Saludos.
> 
> Habia subido la foto desde ahorita pero no llego. Disculpenme.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191448
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191449


Hermosas placas, te felicito!! Yo tengo montado en un gabinete una versión del irs900 con irfp260 driver con BD, le di con ganas y sigue funcionando, igual tengo que mejorarla, el inductor no es el adecuado y deja pasar frecuencia. Creo que voy a seguir con ese diseño, los irfp260 y ir2110 los consigo acá cerca originales. Tambien tengo la versión fullbridge de joel, tengo que terminar de probarla bien.
Por otro lado tengo ganas de probar dos irs900 configuradas en bridge con placa adaptadora para la señal, funcionara?


----------



## endryc1

Seguro que si . Aunque yo me inclino por el fullbridge de joel tambien. Lo mas potente que he armado. Y en bajos supera ampliamente al irs900 y otros amplificadores originales que he podido escuchar con mis Subs.


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas tardes, al final me decidí por este diseño, ya lo tenía armado en un gabinete hace meses, pero tenía mal hecho el inductor, ahora probé con un inductor que tenía y funciona sin dramas, rondando los 600w rms con +-80v. Frequencia de oscilación en 255khz. Lo que veo es que en la salida tengo esa sonoidal, es normal?
Saludos!!


----------



## aadf

agusromero17 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, al final me decidí por este diseño, ya lo tenía armado en un gabinete hace meses, pero tenía mal hecho el inductor, ahora probé con un inductor que tenía y funciona sin dramas, rondando los 600w rms con +-80v. Frequencia de oscilación en 255khz. Lo que veo es que en la salida tengo esa sonoidal, es normal?
> Saludos!!



Hola, me pasa igual. Si no le mando señal, la salida tiene esa señal. Si le mando audio, esa señal va montada sobre la otra. Debe ser que no esta del todo bien filtrada la salida. Hay que ver de jugar con la bobina y Cap.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Da la impresión como que la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC está muuuuuuuy alta....


----------



## hell_fish

endryc1 dijo:


> Bueno hermano yo monto ese mismo amplificador y hasta ahora no me ha dado mas nada que placer. Los irfp4227 son los ultimos que monte con este plano y es increible. Lo tengo andando S I N ventilador con 85v simetricos. Montalo con Irfp250 o 260 sin miedo. Se calienta un poco mas pero no dice que no ni a 2 ohm. Trata de comprar en mouser de cualquier pais . Ahi no hay copias hasta donde yo se. Lo he comprado todo de ahi para mis amps.   Saludos.
> 
> Habia subido la foto desde ahorita pero no llego. Disculpenme.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191448
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191449


Ese es el "irs1500" es el mismo solo que ponen protección por sobre corriente con un 555, estube buscándolo durante un tiempo, quisieras compartirlo amiguito?


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas, mi irs900 con irfp260 +-80v me está dando una tensión de 43v RMS con carga de 4ohm, debería darme más potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo

agusromero17 dijo:


> Buenas, mi irs900 con irfp260 +-80v me está dando una tensión de 43v RMS con carga de 4ohm, debería darme más potencia?


¿ Como estás midiendo esos 43V ?, describe un poco instrumento, señal y forma de medir.


----------



## agusromero17

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como estás midiendo esos 43V ?, describe un poco instrumento, señal y forma de medir.


Con señal de 1khz, con el osciloscopio digital, 43v RMS antes de que empiece a saturar, con carga resistiva de 4ohm

Edit: Volví a hacer una prueba y me terminó volando el fuse de 4A de la entrada 220v, estoy probando con una fuente con transformador común de una vieeeja Peavey, 15000uF por lado +-80v, lo que llegue a notar es que la tensión cae hasta +-60. De todos modos ya estoy en proceso de armado de una fuente smps para seguir probando


----------



## Meliades

agusromero17 dijo:


> Con señal de 1khz, con el osciloscopio digital, 43v RMS antes de que empiece a saturar, con carga resistiva de 4ohm
> 
> Edit: Volví a hacer una prueba y me terminó volando el fuse de 4A de la entrada 220v, estoy probando con una fuente con transformador común de una vieeeja Peavey, 15000uF por lado +-80v, lo que llegue a notar es que la tensión cae hasta +-60. De todos modos ya estoy en proceso de armado de una fuente smps para seguir probando


Es bastante extraño , igual te debería dar 50 volt pp a la salida cuando mínimo. También el consumo es exagerado para este tipo de amplificadores, me refiero a que se te voló el fusible de salida . Experimentando yo mismo me e podido percatar de que el consumo es hasta dos veces menor para una potencia igual en un clase AB . Si mis observaciones están mal por favor me corrigen sin pena , que al final es experiencia en práctica personal , quizás en la teoría es otra cosa y estoy equivocado. Y cito una ley de electrónica : 
" Práctica : cuando todo funciona y no sabes porqué ni como trabaja .
 Teoría : Cuando sabes cómo debería trabajar  , pero nada funciona ni porque" 
Más o menos dice así 
 Que manera de reírme con ésto. Pero me a sucedido tantas veces . Que le e cogido respeto a ésa frace .


----------



## aadf

agusromero17 dijo:


> Con señal de 1khz, con el osciloscopio digital, 43v RMS antes de que empiece a saturar, con carga resistiva de 4ohm
> 
> Edit: Volví a hacer una prueba y me terminó volando el fuse de 4A de la entrada 220v, estoy probando con una fuente con transformador común de una vieeeja Peavey, 15000uF por lado +-80v, lo que llegue a notar es que la tensión cae hasta +-60. De todos modos ya estoy en proceso de armado de una fuente smps para seguir probando



Hola,

43Vrms es 61Vpp... Si cuando subis el volumen, la fuente cae, es porque esta corta de potencia.

Si la fuente tendría capacidad, tendrías que andar cerca de los 50-55Vrms.

saludos,
Andres


----------



## Fogonazo

Existe una relación directa entre potencia de salida y tensión de alimentación, si la tensión de alimentación baja la potencia también lo hace.
Habría que ver la capacidad de corriente de la fuente que estás empleando para descartar la posibilidad de un sobre-consumo de la etapa amplificadora.
Mientras estuvo en funcionamiento ¿ Detectaste algún tipo de sobrecalentamiento ?


----------



## agusromero17

Meliades dijo:


> Es bastante extraño , igual te debería dar 50 volt pp a la salida cuando mínimo. También el consumo es exagerado para este tipo de amplificadores, me refiero a que se te voló el fusible de salida . Experimentando yo mismo me e podido percatar de que el consumo es hasta dos veces menor para una potencia igual en un clase AB . Si mis observaciones están mal por favor me corrigen sin pena , que al final es experiencia en práctica personal , quizás en la teoría es otra cosa y estoy equivocado. Y cito una ley de electrónica :
> " Práctica : cuando todo funciona y no sabes porqué ni como trabaja .
> Teoría : Cuando sabes cómo debería trabajar  , pero nada funciona ni porque"
> Más o menos dice así
> Que manera de reírme con ésto. Pero me a sucedido tantas veces . Que le e cogido respeto a ésa frace .


Eso estaba esperando yo jaja, por eso me parece raro, lastimosamente no tengo ningun amperimetro para medir cuanto esta consumiento, lo unico que tengo como "referencia" es un lampara serie de 500w en el primario del trafo, la cual se prende al max cuando la salida ronda los 17v rms sobre 4ohm, al pasar el trafo sin lampara serie ya le pude subir hasta 40v rms pero como ya dije cae bastante la tension, como si hubiese un sobreconsumo.


aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 43Vrms es 61Vpp... Si cuando subis el volumen, la fuente cae, es porque esta corta de potencia.
> 
> Si la fuente tendría capacidad, tendrías que andar cerca de los 50-55Vrms.
> 
> saludos,
> Andres


Con ese dato que me estas dando me haces dudar de que quizas este midiendo mal   Mañana voy a volver a hacer una medicion y les muestro. Si mi memoria no me falla el osciloscopio media mucho mas que 61Vpp, arriba de 100Vpp seguro (por eso recalco que capaz sea yo el que no este midiendo bien).



Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe una relación directa entre potencia de salida y tensión de alimentación, si la tensión de alimentación baja la potencia también lo hace.
> Habría que ver la capacidad de corriente de la fuente que estás empleando para descartar la posibilidad de un sobre-consumo de la etapa amplificadora.
> Mientras estuvo en funcionamiento ¿ Detectaste algún tipo de sobrecalentamiento ?


Al momento de probar con la resistencia de carga los fet calientan bastante, tienen un mínimo disipador cada uno, llegan al punto de quemarte si los tocas con la mano, en audio calientan un poco pero no tan exajerado, el ir2110 se entibia después de un raaaato largo funcionando en audio sin ventilación. Probe desde 10ohm hasta 55ohm en el gate y no percibi cambios en el consumo (con la lampara serie como explique arriba, no pasa de los 16-17vrms) lo que si con 10ohm calentaban un poco mas los mosfet


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Con cuidado volve a probar para despejarte dudas. Cuando metes señal senoidal pura (yo lo pruebo de la misma forma) los mosfets calientan, pero despues con audio la cosa cambia totalmente. Lo mismo con la fuente, tal vez una prueba de ese tipo hace que tu fuente se quede corta, pero con audio suena bien fuerte...

De curiosidad... que resistencia de 4ohm usas?? Con 4 ohms le estas exigiendo a la fuente el doble de corriente que con una de 8.... podrias probar tambien, si podes, que te mide con una de 8.

Y el trafo? Cuandto mide? Con las medidas del centro del nucleo se puede saber un aproximado de la potencia que entrega...

Saludos,
Andres.


agusromero17 dijo:


> Con ese dato que me estas dando me haces dudar de que quizas este midiendo mal  Mañana voy a volver a hacer una medicion y les muestro. Si mi memoria no me falla el osciloscopio media mucho mas que 61Vpp, arriba de 100Vpp seguro (por eso recalco que capaz sea yo el que no este midiendo bien).



Creo que me confundi antes, 43Vrms es 61Vpico (del medio ciclo de la señal), lo que seria 122V pico a pico.... no? Igualmente a lo que queria legar era que justamente esos 43Vrms coinciden con los 60vcc a los que te bajaba la fuente...

Andres


----------



## agusromero17

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Con cuidado volve a probar para despejarte dudas. Cuando metes señal senoidal pura (yo lo pruebo de la misma forma) los mosfets calientan, pero despues con audio la cosa cambia totalmente. Lo mismo con la fuente, tal vez una prueba de ese tipo hace que tu fuente se quede corta, pero con audio suena bien fuerte...
> 
> De curiosidad... que resistencia de 4ohm usas?? Con 4 ohms le estas exigiendo a la fuente el doble de corriente que con una de 8.... podrias probar tambien, si podes, que te mide con una de 8.
> 
> Y el trafo? Cuandto mide? Con las medidas del centro del nucleo se puede saber un aproximado de la potencia que entrega...
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres.
> 
> 
> Creo que me confundi antes, 43Vrms es 61Vpico (del medio ciclo de la señal), lo que seria 122V pico a pico.... no? Igualmente a lo que queria legar era que justamente esos 43Vrms coinciden con los 60vcc a los que te bajaba la fuente...
> 
> Andres


 La resistencia que uso es bastante grande, asique la tengo dividida en 4 secciones de 8ohm y ahí lo voy probando, mañana me fijo con 8ohm a ver qué tal va, en audio anda excelente, empuja 10 puntos.
Con respecto al voltaje, a mí me pareció muuuy raro porque estaba dando por hecho que los 43v RMS eran con alimentación de +-80v, hasta que me avive y la medi, ahora que me di cuenta que la tensión baja hasta 60 pienso lo mismo que vos, está más o menos en los parámetros normales, solo que la fuente no se lo banca. Igualmente mañana pruebo y posteo un par de fotos. En audio anda de 10, saludos!


----------



## alcides alvarez

endryc1 dijo:


> Seguro que si . Aunque yo me inclino por el fullbridge de joel tambien. Lo mas potente que he armado. Y en bajos supera ampliamente al irs900 y otros amplificadores originales que he podido escuchar con mis Subs.


alguna modificacion? He estado alejado de los amplif pero ese irs900,me dio muchas alegrias pero me cayo la crisis y tuve que venderlo  pero ya esto dispuesto a realizarlo mejor que antes,saludos a todos.


dunelvis dijo:


> hola amigos me gustaria armar el irs900d, se puede sustituir el tl071 por el ua741?


TL081


----------



## sergiox

agusromero17 dijo:


> La resistencia que uso es bastante grande, asique la tengo dividida en 4 secciones de 8ohm y ahí lo voy probando, mañana me fijo con 8ohm a ver qué tal va, en audio anda excelente, empuja 10 puntos.
> Con respecto al voltaje, a mí me pareció muuuy raro porque estaba dando por hecho que los 43v RMS eran con alimentación de +-80v, hasta que me avive y la medi, ahora que me di cuenta que la tensión baja hasta 60 pienso lo mismo que vos, está más o menos en los parámetros normales, solo que la fuente no se lo banca. Igualmente mañana pruebo y posteo un par de fotos. En audio anda de 10, saludos!




Hola , a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo . tengo una fuente con trafo +/-75  8 A  18000uf x rama  y cae 10v a plena potencia . le saco  40v rms en 8 ohm.
el ampli lo uso con irfp250 + ir 2110 + toride t157-2 . todo frio 
Mido ac del secundario en el trafo a plena potencia y no cae la tension
 Medi la corriente en la fuente con el ampli en plena potencia sobre el punto de saturacion y me da 2 A de consumo x rama .
pienso en capacidad de fuente deficiente .
 Arme hace poco una smps de 800w . en estos dias lo pruebo y comento.


----------



## agusromero17

sergiox dijo:


> Hola , a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo . tengo una fuente con trafo +/-75  8 A  18000uf x rama  y cae 10v a plena potencia . le saco  40v rms en 8 ohm.
> el ampli lo uso con irfp250 + ir 2110 + toride t157-2 . todo frio
> Mido ac del secundario en el trafo a plena potencia y no cae la tension
> Medi la corriente en la fuente con el ampli en plena potencia sobre el punto de saturacion y me da 2 A de consumo x rama .
> pienso en capacidad de fuente deficiente .
> Arme hace poco una smps de 800w . en estos dias lo pruebo y comento.


Yo arme una smps con ir2153 y anda mucho mejor que con el trafo común, todavía no pude probar con resistencia porque la termine quemando


----------



## alcides alvarez

agusromero17 dijo:


> Error de tipeo mío, ya lo edito
> 
> 
> Cómo andas endryc? Este usa tl071+CD4049+IR2110, tome el esquema del diseño de Joel Gomes.
> El diodo grandote al lado del ir2110 es un UF5404 de 3A.
> 
> Edit: He resubido el esquema, me había equivocado de archivo


El diodo no es la causa,arme ese ampli hace un tiempo y aun tengo amigos que lo tienen full sonido con mosfet irfp25ON.  Tengo el 494 +ir2110 y 2 mosfet irf540 y recien le realice algunas modificaciones y esta mañana me anime a probar con casi 100v y sale super feroz con carga 4ohm sin calentar,por eso me estraña que te falle el irs900 que es uno de los mas estables clase D. Revisare tus comentarios  aver si detallo la causa de tu problema,saludos.


----------



## agusromero17

alcides alvarez dijo:


> El diodo no es la causa,arme ese ampli hace un tiempo y aun tengo amigos que lo tienen full sonido con mosfet irfp25ON.  Tengo el 494 +ir2110 y 2 mosfet irf540 y recien le realice algunas modificaciones y esta mañana me anime a probar con casi 100v y sale super feroz con carga 4ohm sin calentar,por eso me estraña que te falle el irs900 que es uno de los mas estables clase D. Revisare tus comentarios  aver si detallo la causa de tu problema,saludos.


Que tal Alcides, tengo un irs900 andando a pleno, sin embargo hice un segundo pcb nuevo agregándole protección y ordenando un poco algunos materiales, lo arme con todo el cuidado y poniendo todo nuevo. Resulta que oscila en aprox 80khz, no puedo hacer que suba la freq, los fet calientan porque a la salida tengo una senoide de aprox 20vrms a la freq de osc. Ya cambié todo y no hay caso, la deje aprox 40s andando así mientras media y me puso en corto los mosfet


----------



## xisto

agusromero17 dijo:


> Que tal Alcides, tengo un irs900 andando a pleno, sin embargo hice un segundo pcb nuevo agregándole protección y ordenando un poco algunos materiales, lo arme con todo el cuidado y poniendo todo nuevo. Resulta que oscila en aprox 80khz, no puedo hacer que suba la freq, los fet calientan porque a la salida tengo una senoide de aprox 20vrms a la freq de osc. Ya cambié todo y no hay caso, la deje aprox 40s andando así mientras media y me puso en corto los mosfet


 Al mejor cazador se le escapa una liebre mire con cuidado nuevamente y revise incluso la procedencia de sus componentes .Por las dudas podrias intercambiar de un amplificador a otro


----------



## alcides alvarez

agusromero17 dijo:


> Que tal Alcides, tengo un irs900 andando a pleno, sin embargo hice un segundo pcb nuevo agregándole protección y ordenando un poco algunos materiales, lo arme con todo el cuidado y poniendo todo nuevo. Resulta que oscila en aprox 80khz, no puedo hacer que suba la freq, los fet calientan porque a la salida tengo una senoide de aprox 20vrms a la freq de osc. Ya cambié todo y no hay caso, la deje aprox 40s andando así mientras media y me puso en corto los mosfet
> .



Yo en tu caso, revisaría sin colocar los mosfet. 12V al ir, frecuencia que le llega, todo detalle que aunque parezca insignificante, podría estar causando el problema. He estado pensando en hacer algunas modificaciones a 2 placas de ese mismo proyecto irs900d, me gustaría aislar o separar los voltages bajos, de los que alimentan los mosfet. Creo que esa es una de las causas que generan la mayor cantidad de problemas, lo pienso debido a que el 494+ir2110 suena fuerte y nada de calor.


----------



## agusromero17

xisto dijo:


> Al mejor cazador se le escapa una liebre mire con cuidado nuevamente y revise incluso la procedencia de sus componentes .Por las dudas podrias intercambiar de un amplificador a otro
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193562


Así es, lo único que no puse nuevo es el CD4049, creo que por ahí puede venir el problema, ya los mandé a pedir, espero que lleguen para la semana que viene



alcides alvarez dijo:


> Yo en tu caso, revisaría sin colocar los mosfet. 12V al ir, frecuencia que le llega, todo detalle que aunque parezca insignificante, podría estar causando el problema. He estado pensando en hacer algunas modificaciones a 2 placas de ese mismo proyecto irs900d, me gustaría aislar o separar los voltages bajos, de los que alimentan los mosfet. Creo que esa es una de las causas que generan la mayor cantidad de problemas, lo pienso debido a que el 494+ir2110 suena fuerte y nada de calor.


Por lo que tengo entendido si sacas MOSFET el amp no oscila, por ese motivo no probé como decís. Podría ser que el problema sea las tensiones de baja


----------



## alcides alvarez

agusromero17 dijo:


> Así es, lo único que no puse nuevo es el CD4049, creo que por ahí puede venir el problema, ya los mandé a pedir, espero que lleguen para la semana que viene
> 
> 
> Por lo que tengo entendido si sacas MOSFET el amp no oscila, por ese motivo no probé como decís. Podría ser que el problema sea las tensiones de baja


He realizado pruebas con los mosfet pero sin el votaje que los alimenta y asi mido la frecuencia,solo el voltaje bajo,alli veo si hay alguna frecuencia desde el driver ya que no tengo oxiloscopio. Mi forma de trabajo,es totalmente distinta a  la mayoria de ustedes y afortunadamente,las cosas  han salido bien . Practicamente mi manera es realizar seguimientos a los circuito y asi,corrijo cualquier detalle que encuentro.

Los irs900d que realice hace algun tiempo,fue el publicado por joel y salieron sin problemas y siempre los force en carga sin consecuencias incluso,un amigo tiene un canal que realice y le coloca 4 parlantes de 15" y la verdad nose como aguanta esa carga pero aun lo tiene. Si recuerdo que el ir calentaba algo


----------



## agusromero17

alcides alvarez dijo:


> He realizado pruebas con los mosfet pero sin el votaje que los alimenta y asi mido la frecuencia,solo el voltaje bajo,alli veo si hay alguna frecuencia desde el driver ya que no tengo oxiloscopio. Mi forma de trabajo,es totalmente distinta a  la mayoria de ustedes y afortunadamente,las cosas  han salido bien . Practicamente mi manera es realizar seguimientos a los circuito y asi,corrijo cualquier detalle que encuentro.
> 
> Los irs900d que realice hace algun tiempo,fue el publicado por joel y salieron sin problemas y siempre los force en carga sin consecuencias incluso,un amigo tiene un canal que realice y le coloca 4 parlantes de 15" y la verdad nose como aguanta esa carga pero aun lo tiene. Si recuerdo que el ir calentaba algo


Interesante esa manera de probar  voy a probar así como dices y veo como me va, yo arme 2-3 irs900 de Joel y no tuve mucho drama, andan joya!


----------



## xisto

Buenas noches les recomiendo el IRS900plus de RatMayor, lo acabo de terminar y funciona de una. permite ajustar dt y sincrinizar varios amplificadores .Saludos desde Cuba


----------



## Rafavlack

Bro Saludos que pcb usaste. Me lo puedes hacer llegar?


hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes, como van.
> Termine un irs900D me gustaria variar la frecuencia de operacion de este amp, me parece un poco alta (314Khz)
> ¿como lo hago ?


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos al foro, soy aficionado a la electrónica y me ha gustado el tema de los amplificadores clase D, por ello he tratado de ir entendiendo su funcionamiento poco a poco, por ello estoy tratando de simular el irs900plus de Ratmayor visto en su blog, hasta ahora obtengo la senosoidal a la salida con el osciloscopio pero si lo pongo en la salida del cd4011 o el ir2110, no registra, a la vez veo que en la salida me da voltaje negativo, alguien me podría ayudar también a medir teóricamente la potencia, recién estoy utilizando multisim. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Barranquilla1

Yamith253 dijo:


> Si señor de barranquilla mas especificamente en soledad (soledad 2000)


Hola compañero soy de killa tanbien estoy armando el amp y me esta dando problema me podrias ayudar me queda total mente mudo y no me muestra corto


----------



## enbudle

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> Hola compañero soy de killa tanbien estoy armando el amp y me esta dando problema me podrias ayudar me queda total mente mudo y no me muestra corto


Es muy dificil de saber  con tan poca. Informacion. Lo primero creo que seria verificar voltajes correctos en los integrados. Y la calidad de los mismos. Muchas fallas son culpa de componentes falsificados.


----------



## Barranquilla1

Hola a todos pz tengo los 5 _y los 5+ al tl y los 12 lo alimento com un cargador de taladro. El suena muy bajo ronco y con un chillido y cuando quito el tl. Y toco la r de 1k que alimenta. El 5401 me da un sonido como si estubiese tocando la entrada de audio


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos, tengo duda con el 1n4148. Este podría remplazar al UF4004, por ejemplo. Lo pregunta es que el 1N4148 tiene un Forward Recovery Voltaje de 20 ns, pero no estoy seguro que si esta variante represente la velocidad del diodo


----------



## endryc1

El 4148 se puede usar para los gate de los mosfet. No asi para el bias. Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack

Discúlpenme la pregunta, los capacitores electroliticos de 100nF en la salida que son 4, 2 por rama, lo podría sustituir por 2 de 330nF, 1 por rama?



endryc1 dijo:


> El 4148 se puede usar para los gate de los mosfet. No asi para el bias. Saludos.


Este servirá  HER303G?


----------



## Barranquilla1

Buenas a todos los del foro, una pregunta. Hice una versión posteada aquí y no me funcionó en esas pruebas se me dañaron los Mosfet , mi pregunta es ¿Puedo reemplazarlos por transistores a1943 para probar mientras consigo los Mosfets ?


----------



## xisto

Rafavlack dijo:


> Discúlpenme la pregunta, los capacitores electroliticos de 100nF en la salida que son 4, 2 por rama, lo podría sustituir por 2 de 330nF, 1 por rama?
> 
> 
> Este servirá  HER303G?


El HER303 lo puedes emplear


----------



## shevchenko

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos los del foro, una pregunta. Hice una versión posteada aquí y no me funcionó en esas pruebas se me dañaron los Mosfet , mi pregunta es ¿Puedo reemplazarlos por transistores a1943 para probar mientras consigo los Mosfets ?


NO



alcides alvarez dijo:


> le coloca 4 parlantes de 15" y la verdad nose como aguanta esa carga pero aun lo tiene. Si recuerdo que el ir calentaba algo


Yo use mosfets chiquitos, 18n60 y a +-50v incluso a 4 ohms va de lujo, no me sorprendería que usen irfb44** y tenga una hermosa y potente fuente de alimentación y iría perfectamente bien, con +-50v estas llevando a buen volúmen cualquier parlante...


----------



## Barranquilla1

Sigo com problemas no tengo audio a la slida. Y no me muestra corto la serie se me queda total mente muda quien me puede alludar


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> Sigo com problemas no tengo audio a la slida. Y no me muestra corto la serie se me queda total mente muda quien me puede alludar
> Ver el archivo adjunto 197096


?Acaso tienes un Osciloscopio disponible en las manos ?
Si si eso ayuda y muuuuucho 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> Sigo com problemas no tengo audio a la slida. Y no me muestra corto la serie se me queda total mente muda quien me puede alludar
> Ver el archivo adjunto 197096


Esa placa ¿ De donde salió ?
¿ De da la impresión que se te puede orientar en base a los *NO *datos que estás aportando ?

Comienza comprobando las tensiones de alimentación del LM311


----------



## Barranquilla1

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa placa ¿ De donde salió ?
> ¿ De da la impresión que se te puede orientar en base a los *NO *datos que estás aportando ?
> 
> Comienza comprobando las tensiones de alimentación del LM311


 La consegi aqui mismo posteada y es tl071 cd4049y ir2110 .todas las tensiones stan ok


----------



## Fogonazo

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> La consegi aqui mismo posteada y es tl071 cd4049y ir2110 .todas las tensiones stan ok


¿ En que comentario se publicó la placa ?
Publica fotos de la placa lado cobre nítidas y en foco


----------



## Barranquilla1

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que comentario se publicó la placa ?
> Publica fotos de la placa lado cobre nítidas y en foco


----------



## Fogonazo

La placa original es *doble faz*, no veo en tu placa los puentes faltantes


----------



## Rafavlack

Bro como solucionaste este problema, lo estoy teniendo también.



rektor dijo:


> *E*s normal q*UE* un fet se calienta mas q*UE* el otro


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafavlack dijo:


> Bro como solucionaste este problema, lo estoy teniendo también.


Prueba invertir los MOSFET y comprueba si se invierte el calentamiento.
Si esto ocurre, tira a la basura el MOSFET que calienta por demás, posee excesiva RdsOn.


----------



## Rafavlack

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueba invertir los MOSFET y comprueba si se invierte el calentamiento.
> Si esto ocurre, tira a la basura el MOSFET que calienta por demás, posee excesiva RdsOn.


Ok haré lo sugerido, los mosfet que estoy usando son irfp250n, además siento algo de distorsión. Le agradecería consejos, mañana pruebo otro inductor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafavlack dijo:


> Ok haré lo sugerido, los mosfet que estoy usando son irfp250n, además siento algo de distorsión. Le agradecería consejos, mañana pruebo otro inductor.


Corrige primero la diferencia de calentamiento y posiblemente desaparezca la distorsión


----------



## Barranquilla1

Fogonazo dijo:


> La placa original es *doble faz*, no veo en tu placa los puentes faltantes
> [/QUOTEcompañero podria compartir  el Plano de la placa original o aur me falta para aur and el ample.





Rafavlack dijo:


> Ok haré lo sugerido, los mosfet que estoy usando son irfp250n, además siento algo de distorsión. Le agradecería consejos, mañana pruebo otro inductor.


 Compañero que  placa esta usando para que me la comparta . utilise irfp260 o 4227 se calientan menos. Y cuestan lo mismo


----------



## Rafavlack

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> Compañero que  placa esta usando para que me la comparta . utilise irfp260 o 4227 se calientan menos. Y cuestan lo mismo








						Clase D 900 watts rms
					

Saludos amigos el segundo amplificador es el que he logrado compaginar por mas tiempo de los irs .Estoy en los cambios de componentes recomendados en diy audio




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Artículo # 361


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos comentarles que gracias a la asesoría del colega Xisto, mejore los problemas anteriores, en los Gates había puesto resistencia de 22k en vez de 22ohm, al final las puse de 10ohm, lo que me preocupa es el excesivo calentamiento del ir2110, por aquí leí que podía ser el diodo, pero estoy usando uf4003 de 50ns, les agradecería la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos comentarles que *gracias a la asesoría del colega Xisto, mejore los problemas anteriores,* en los Gates había puesto resistencia de 22k en vez de 22ohm, al final las puse de 10ohm, lo que me preocupa es el excesivo calentamiento del ir2110, por aquí leí que podía ser el diodo, pero estoy usando uf4003 de 50ns, les agradecería la ayuda.


Y ¿ Donde aparece esa "Asesoría" ?


----------



## Rafavlack

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Donde aparece esa "Asesoría" ?


Somos paisas de aquí


----------



## shevchenko

Subí la R de gate a 22 ohms, si sigue igual, prueba dar unas vueltas mas al inductor


----------



## Rafavlack

Alguien le ha pasado que la fuente simétrica si conecto el parlante el voltaje en la rama positiva se dispara, el amplificador en reposo mide +-45, al conectar el parlante sube a +173 la rama positiva. Desmonte todo revise con calma y no detecte nada.


----------



## endryc1

Ese fenomeno se llama bus Pumping. Aumenta la capacidad en la fuente y pon capacitores ceramicos o de poliester en paralelo con los cap de la fuente . Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos y buen día, alguien me puede capacitar, como se mide la frecuencia de trabajo , antes o después de la bobina de inducción, que tipo de señal se usa? El osciloscopio que poseo es analógico y no tengo frecuenciometro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rafavlack dijo:


> El osciloscopio que poseo es analógico



Te fijás en que escala lo pusiste , contás rallitas y sacas la cuenta , la frecuencia es = a 1 sobré el período (tiempo)

f=1/t


----------



## Rafavlack

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te fijás en que escala lo pusiste , contás rallitas y sacas la cuenta , la frecuencia es = a 1 sobré el período (tiempo)
> 
> f=1/t


Si medi a la salida del amplificador, la onda coje 1 cuadrado y el time 1ms, eso me daria 1khz. Pero algo esta mal, se oye bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si pero no , algo estás mirando mal , demasiado bajo , inclusive 10 kHz sería bajo


----------



## Rafavlack

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si pero no , algo estás mirando mal , demasiado bajo , inclusive 10 kHz sería bajo


Que valor de señal debo usar o debo usar un tono o música?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vayamos despacio, para el oscilador debe ser alta frecuencia digamos entre 100 kHz y 1 MHz , para el audio estaría bien 1 kHz para probarlo


----------



## Rafavlack

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vayamos despacio, para el oscilador debe ser alta frecuencia digamos entre 100 kHz y 1 MHz , para el audio estaría bien 1 kHz para probarlo


Volveré a probar a ver, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Franco2712

Para alimentar el 900D con +- 45*V,* que cambios *h*abría q*ue* hacer*?*


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos alguien ha hecho el amplificador con este pcb, lo hice y el voltaje en los 12 volt lo tiene a 22volt.


----------



## Rafavlack

Franco2712 dijo:


> Para alimentar  el 900D con +- 45v que cambios abría q hacer


Las resistencias que alimentan a los zener de 5.6 volt bajarlas a 3k3


----------



## shevchenko

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos alguien ha hecho el amplificador con este pcb, lo hice y el voltaje en los 12 volt lo tiene a 22volt.


Cambia el zener que esta cerca del transistor


----------



## Rafavlack

shevchenko dijo:


> Cambia el zener que esta cerca del transistor


Ya he probado 2 de 12volt y cambié el 13007 y sigue midiendo 22volt

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020



Rafavlack dijo:


> Ya he probado 2 de 12volt y cambié el 13007 y sigue midiendo 22volt


Quisiera saber si alguien a armado este pcb para descartar errores en este


----------



## shevchenko

Sin el ic te da ese voltaje?
Primero antes de poner el ic debes ver el porqué no te da 12v

Podes comparar con ese esquema (solo ten en cuenta la parte del transistor y zener)
Transistor podes usar un 13007


----------



## Rafavlack

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vayamos despacio, para el oscilador debe ser alta frecuencia digamos entre 100 kHz y 1 MHz , para el audio estaría bien 1 kHz para probarlo


Si pero con el osciloscopio cuál es el procedimiento, no los cálculos, sino donde ubico la sonda y que señal uso para determinar que la frecuencia este sobre los 250khz


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin audio , entre OUT 1 y masa podés ver y medir la frecuencia portadora.


----------



## Rafavlack

Barranquilla1 dijo:


> Compañero que  placa esta usando para que me la comparta . utilise irfp260 o 4227 se calientan menos. Y cuestan lo mismo


Debes poner este puente entre las dos ground o tierra si no te da problemas


----------



## Rafavlack

endryc1 dijo:


> Yo arme un oscilador basado en la 555 y me daba un ruido el amplificador y era la fuente que use  para alimentar el oscilador . Esta fuente era una SMPS. Arme una fuentecita con un trafo y se fue todo el ruido. Te lo digo por si acaso.


Saludos me podrías facilitar los archivos de este oscilador?


----------



## Rafavlack

Buenas noches y Saludos me gustaría saber si alguien a usado y funcionado este pbc


----------



## endryc1

Este es el 555  con duty cicle 50%. Recomiendo usar el cd4047 que tiene el duty cicle fijo aunque cambies la frecuencia. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rafavlack

endryc1 dijo:


> Este es el 555  con duty cicle 50%. Recomiendo usar el cd4047 que tiene el duty cicle fijo aunque cambies la frecuencia. Saludos a todos.


El Problema que ni encuentro ningun ci aqui en Gtmo


----------



## endryc1

Busca el plano del sp120 JBL. Ahí usan un operacional  de oscilador. Saludos.


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos me podrían enumerar las posibles causas del calentamiento del ir2110. Estaba alimentando con +-45volt y lo subi a +-80volt y empezo a calentar el ir2110


----------



## endryc1

? Calentar a qué temperatura? Palabras textuales de alguien que no me acuerdo de aquí del foro. Que te queme los dedos no quiere decir que se vaya a romper. Tus dedos no aguantan 60 grados y el silicio si. Saludos. Por eso me compré un termómetro digital.


----------



## Rafavlack

Si debe estar por esa temperatura


endryc1 dijo:


> ? Calentar a qué temperatura? Palabras textuales de alguien que no me acuerdo de aquí del foro. Que te queme los dedos no quiere decir que se vaya a romper. Tus dedos no aguantan 60 grados y el silicio si. Saludos. Por eso me compré un termómetro digital.


----------



## endryc1

Ponle disipador. Uno pequeño y lo pegas con goma loca o pegamento de uñas. Saludos


----------



## JOTAJAVIER

Saludos a todos, puse en marcha este modelo y me funciono muy bien, al comienzo tuve problemas con el proyecto pero debido a componentes de mala calidad y estos amplis requieren de lo mejor, el sonido es excelente, muy nítido y fuerte, lo tengo funcionado con +-70v, mosfet irfp250, el ir2110 calienta un poco, si deseo instalarle unos irfb4227 debo hacer algún cambio de componentes?, que me sugieren


----------



## endryc1

Para cambiar los mosfet  no hay que hacer cambios de momento. Fíjate en l frecuencia de oscilación. Te va a aumentar con los 4227. Chequea que esté en el rango correcto. Saludos.


----------



## JOTAJAVIER

Gracias endryc1, por cierto voy a montar 2 etapas en el mismo chasis, que oscilador me recomiendan...estuve mirando también el irs900 plus de ratmayor y me pareció muy completo, será mejor que este? alguien lo ha probado? aun no he armado la segunda tarjeta que pienso montar y me gustaría saber sus experiencias.


----------



## shevchenko

JOTAJAVIER dijo:


> Gracias endryc1, por cierto voy a montar 2 etapas en el mismo chasis, que oscilador me recomiendan...estuve mirando también el irs900 plus de ratmayor y me pareció muy completo, será mejor que este? alguien lo ha probado? aun no he armado la segunda tarjeta que pienso montar y me gustaría saber sus experiencias.


Busca uno que tenga para sincronizar 2 etapas entre si o al menos correle la frecuencia unos 40khz


----------



## xisto




----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos alguien a tenido problemas en el bajo a rango completo con este amplificador. Es que al pedirle bajos como que distorsiona. Los filtros son 4700mF y +-50volt pero no creo que sea este el problema. La sustitución del filtro de 0.47 a 0.01 para que es?


----------



## khalsa

please share this layout



			
				khalsa dijo:
			
		

> por favor comparte este diseño


----------



## Fogonazo

khalsa dijo:


> please share this layout


In Spanish please !


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos*,* tengo un proble*ma,* a ver si alguien más le ha pasado*,* después de cambiar unos *M*osfet*,* al subir volumen como que hace cortocircuito y la resistencia de 10 *O*hm de la salida echa humo y las bocinas empiezan a hacer fuerte ruido. A un volumen normal no lo hace.


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos tengo un proble a ver si alguien más le ha pasado *después de cambiar unos mosfet* al subir volumen como que hace cortocircuito y la resistencia de 10ohm de la salida echa humo y las bocinas empiezan a hacer fuerte ruido. A un volumen normal no lo hace.


Y _"Antes"_ de cambiar, ¿ Con los MOSFET anteriores calentaban las resistencias ?, ¿ Que MOSFET tenía ?


----------



## sebsjata

esa resistencia no debería de calentar en condiciones normales, lo mas seguro es que está oscilando.


----------



## Rafavlack

No lo tenía con irfp250


Fogonazo dijo:


> Y _"Antes"_ de cambiar, ¿ Con los MOSFET anteriores calentaban las resistencias ?, ¿ Que MOSFET tenía ?



Uno de los Mosfet que puse me daba un valor muy bajo de diodo de drenaje  a surtidor, hacía un pequeño pitido, el multímetro subía un poco el valor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafavlack dijo:


> No lo tenía con irfp250
> 
> Uno de los Mosfet que puse me daba un valor muy bajo de diodo de drenaje a surtidor, hacía un pequeño pitido, el multímetro subía un poco el valor.


Pero, ¿ Calentaba o NO con los IRFP250 ?


----------



## Rafavlack

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero, ¿ Calentaba o NO con los IRFP250 ?


No. Ahora al subir el volumen hace como corte y la resistencia echa humo


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafavlack dijo:


> No. Ahora al subir el volumen hace como corte y la resistencia echa humo


No comprendo el motivo del cambio, los parámetros del MOSFET que colocaste son bastante inferiores al del IRFP250


----------



## Rafavlack

Fogonazo dijo:


> No comprendo el motivo del cambio, los parámetros del MOSFET que colocaste son bastante inferiores al del IRFP250


Se Me quemaron algún cortocircuito


----------



## Rocha413

Compañeros una pregunta, que parámetros debería de tener en cuenta para elegir los mosfets de este amplificador y estar seguro de que sean suficientemente rapidos?


----------



## Fogonazo

Rocha413 dijo:


> Compañeros una pregunta, que parámetros debería de tener en cuenta para elegir los mosfets de este amplificador y estar seguro de que sean suficientemente rapidos?


Mira en el principio del tema los que uso el autor


----------



## Rocha413

Gracias, ya estuve revisando, mas sin embargo no encuentro un "porque" de los mosfets utilizados, por ello me gustaría saber específicamente cuales son los parámetros críticos de los mosfets que se deben tener en cuenta para el uso en esta clase de amplificadores


----------



## Fogonazo

Rocha413 dijo:


> Gracias, ya estuve revisando, mas sin embargo no encuentro un "porque" de los mosfets utilizados, por ello me gustaría saber específicamente cuales son los parámetros críticos de los mosfets que se deben tener en cuenta para el uso en esta clase de amplificadores


Lo básico sería:
Corriente *Continuous Drain Current*
Tensión *VDSS*
Resistencia en modo On *RDS(on)*
Velocidad de apagado *Turn-Off Delay Time*
Velocidad de encendido *Turn-On Delay Time*
Capacidad de "Gate" *Input Capacitance*


----------



## Rocha413

Que importancia tendría la velocidad de apagado y la capacidad de Gate en el amplificador compañero? 
La velocidad de encendido también sería clave?


----------



## Fogonazo

Rocha413 dijo:


> Que importancia tendría la velocidad de apagado y la capacidad de Gate en el amplificador compañero?
> La velocidad de encendido también sería clave?


Las 2 velocidades determinan la velocidad del dispositivo, que debe estar acorce con la velocidad de trabajo de conmutación del amplificador 
La capacidad de Gate determina "La Carga" sobre el circuito de excitación que al ser alta frecuencia _"No es poca"_ y obliga a hacer sistemas complejos de apagado (descargado) de la capacitancia parásita de GATE


----------



## Rocha413

Gracias por su respuesta compañero Fogonazo


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos y les deseo lo mejor, una pregunta que puede causar distorsión en este amplificador puede ser el inductor, he cambiado todos los condensadores y mosfet y sigue igual. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos y les deseo lo mejor, una pregunta que puede causar distorsión en este amplificador puede ser el inductor, he cambiado todos los condensadores y mosfet y sigue igual. Gracias de antemano.


Y que has medido????


----------



## Rafavlack

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que has medido????


Los voltajes están bien, el Osciloscopio que tengo es antiguo pero comprobé el tl071 y el 4049 y están bien. Cambié por si acaso el tl071 y el ir2110 y nada el 4049 no porque no me queda


----------



## alcides alvarez

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos y les deseo lo mejor, una pregunta que puede causar distorsión en este amplificador puede ser el inductor, he cambiado todos los condensadores y mosfet y sigue igual. Gracias de antemano.



El inductor,también genera distorsión. Me paso en una ocasión con el IR3200.


----------



## Rafavlack

alcides alvarez dijo:


> El inductor,también genera distorsión. Me paso en una ocasión con el IR3200.


Ok mañana cambio  a ver que sucede


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos hace tiempo no entraba, espero que todos estén bien y no hayan sufrido de esta terrible enfermedad. por casualidad alguien me puede facilitar algún pcb y diagrama de algún irs900 o similar pero que use 4069. Gracias de antemano.


pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos alos miembros del foro por fin termine el amplificador y me salio ala primera lo estuve probando por 20 minutos y todo bien buen sonido y cero calentamiento, pero si note cuando medi la frecuencia esta subia a medida que bajaba el ´volumen y disminuia cuando subia el nivel de volumen pero no le di importancia por lo entuciasmado que estaba, esta llegaba a medir hasta 700 kherzt en un momento lo deje a bajo volumen como 5 minutos y de repente se prendieron las bombillas que tengo de proteccion, medi el diodo uf4007 y midio corto me inmagino que el ir2110 tendria que dañarse tambien ahora cual seria la falla use mosfet irfp4242 y toroide de 32uh, aqui dejo unas fotos para que los expertos me comenten...


Saludos, ha este es el que hay que invertir la posición del 2n5401


----------



## Rafavlack

IRS900D con 4069 probado, me falta afinar el inductor.


----------



## Jexmer

*D*isculpen. *P*uedo remplazar el irfp240 por un sd20n60 ? *E*stuve viendo el data*sheet*. pero no entiendo*,* gracias por su atenci*ó*n.


----------



## DJ T3

Mejor;
1) Relee
2) Analiza
3) Estudia
4) Si no se entendió, volver al punto 1.


----------



## CMA's System

Jexmer dijo:


> disculpen. puedo remplazar el irfp240 por un sd20n60 ? estuve viendo el datache. pero no entiendo gracias por su atencion


Si, funciona perfectamente siempre y cuando no te pases con la corriente que pida


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos alguien me puede dar una luz estuve mirando la hoja de datos del 4049 y del 4069 y no noté mucha diferencia sólo que 4049 posee la propiedad de buffer.  Mi problema es que sustitui al 4049 por 4069 que es lo que tengo a mano y pasados unos minutos me calientan excesivamente los mosfet. agregué un dead time a base de R, diodo y condensadores y sigue con el calentamiento. Que otros cambios se podrían hacer. Esta oscilando a unos 260khz.


----------



## DJ T3

Tienes osciloscopio?
Fotos del montaje de ambas caras, y decir sobre qué circuito te basaste.
Por otro lado, NO son comoatibles pin a pin esos integrados, lo tuviste en cuenta?


----------



## Rafavlack

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tienes osciloscopio?
> Fotos del montaje de ambas caras, y decir sobre qué circuito te basaste.
> Por otro lado, NO son comoatibles pin a pin esos integrados, lo tuviste en cuenta?


Si tube en cuenta los pines. Sin los mosfet ni el ir2110 la señal cuadrada esta bien a la  entrada del ir2110. Funciona pero se vuelan los mosfet. he probado con irf640, irfz44, 50n20c y calientan igual. el pcb es el que dice Thien Chai. El circuito de Dead time lo retire ya que no soluciono el problema.


----------



## DJ T3

Estuve leyendo los ultimos mensajes, y la mayoria son tuyos y con problemas de todo tipo y diferentes.
Me da curiosidad que tantos problemas, sean o por componentes falsificados, o del armador (osea tuyo).
Creo que vas a tener que plantearte muy bien seguir adelante con el proyecto, porque a pesar de que paso el tiempo, siempre aparece algo nuevo.
No se, es una sugerencia.

Hace mas de 1 año que arrancaste; Clase D 900 watts rms
Sin animo de desanimar ni nada. Al contrario, me parece genial que sigas intentando, sino mira a Eduardo (Dr. Zoiberg), hace siglos que viene con un amplificador, y hoy se le esta dando, asi que no es cuestion de dejar, sino de frenanr y replantearse qué se hace mal, y estudiar por supuesto


----------



## Rafavlack

DJ T3 dijo:


> Estuve leyendo los ultimos mensajes, y la mayoria son tuyos y con problemas de todo tipo y diferentes.
> Me da curiosidad que tantos problemas, sean o por componentes falsificados, o del armador (osea tuyo).
> Creo que vas a tener que plantearte muy bien seguir adelante con el proyecto, porque a pesar de que paso el tiempo, siempre aparece algo nuevo.
> No se, es una sugerencia.
> 
> Hace mas de 1 año que arrancaste; Clase D 900 watts rms
> Sin animo de desanimar ni nada. Al contrario, me parece genial que sigas intentando, sino mira a Eduardo (Dr. Zoiberg), hace siglos que viene con un amplificador, y hoy se le esta dando, asi que no es cuestion de dejar, sino de frenanr y replantearse qué se hace mal, y estudiar por supuesto


Si, a veces algo va mal. Pero no creo sea mea culpa, jeeeee. ya he echado andar algunos irs900d pero este con el 4069 no quiere, monté una segunda placa por si acaso y es el mismo detalle del calentamiento.


----------



## Rafavlack

Rafavlack dijo:


> Si, a veces algo va mal. Pero no creo sea mea culpa, jeeeee. ya he echado andar algunos irs900d pero este con el 4069 no quiere, monté una segunda placa por si acaso y es el mismo detalle del calentamiento.


Hasta ahora creo que el problema es el 4069. Tengo en la compuertas la señal cuadrada perfecta pero tengo una sola sonda, pero creo que como que no me invierte la señal porque veo la misma señal en todas las compuertas. LOS datos moviles aún no me dejan subir imagen.


----------



## shevchenko

yo desistí del irs900, a bajo voltaje andaba perfecto (+-50) mas de ahi comenzaban los dramas, con esos mismos ics armé el 1k5 del Charles, y jamas tuve  un drama.
con el irs2092 he quemado muchos, y mosfets a patadas, pero echando a perder se aprende, o crees que hubiera aprendido mas si todos andaban facil?

-Proba para las pruebas un inductor de mas uH (60 o poco mas)
-Revisa el voltaje de -12 referenciado a -vcc (el del Tr y zener)
-Y los voltajes de +-5
¿Que mosfet estas usando, y que R de gate?


----------



## Rafavlack

shevchenko dijo:


> yo desistí del irs900, a bajo voltaje andaba perfecto (+-50) mas de ahi comenzaban los dramas, con esos mismos ics armé el 1k5 del Charles, y jamas tuve  un drama.
> con el irs2092 he quemado muchos, y mosfets a patadas, pero echando a perder se aprende, o crees que hubiera aprendido mas si todos andaban facil?
> 
> -Proba para las pruebas un inductor de mas uH (60 o poco mas)
> -Revisa el voltaje de -12 referenciado a -vcc (el del Tr y zener)
> -Y los voltajes de +-5
> ¿Que mosfet estas usando, y que R de gate?


Los voltajes están bien, he probado con irf640, 19n20c y irfz44, con R de 22ohm


----------



## CMA's System

Si tenes una sola sonda..... siempre vas a ver la misma señal en todos lados.
Solo se puede ver la inversión con 2 sondas.
Pero podes estar tranquilo de que la inversión si la está haciendo. Si no la hiciera.... el amplificador no funcionaría 


Rafavlack dijo:


> Hasta ahora creo que el problema es el 4069. Tengo en la compuertas la señal cuadrada perfecta pero tengo una sola sonda, pero creo que como que no me invierte la señal porque veo la misma señal en todas las compuertas. LOS datos moviles aún no me dejan subir imagen.


Descargué el archivo que subiste "mejorado" para ver las conexiones y solo veo la parte de las pistas, tendrías que subir el xray en vez de ese.
Y tampoco encontré una "mejora" mirando la foto


----------



## Rafavlack

CMA's System dijo:


> Si tenes una sola sonda..... siempre vas a ver la misma señal en todos lados.
> Solo se puede ver la inversión con 2 sondas.
> Pero podes estar tranquilo de que la inversión si la está haciendo. Si no la hiciera.... el amplificador no funcionaría
> 
> Descargué el archivo que subiste "mejorado" para ver las conexiones y solo veo la parte de las pistas, tendrías que subir el xray en vez de ese.
> Y tampoco encontré una "mejora" mirando la foto


No ese era del que  me base. Subiré el que use.


Rafavlack dijo:


> No ese era del que  me base. Subiré el que use.


Este es el que use con la modificación para el cd4069. La primera imagen es a la entrada del Gate del mosfet de abajo


----------



## Rafavlack

Rafavlack dijo:


> No ese era del que  me base. Subiré el que use.
> 
> Este es el que use con la modificación para el cd4069. La primera imagen es a la entrada del Gate del mosfet de abajo



Ésta otra es del Gate del otro.


----------



## DJ T3

No comprendo bien la imagen, pero parece que tenes un pico inicial, la verdad que no deseado.
Dos preguntas;
1) las resistencias del gate, y todo lo relacionado a el, lo mediste/cambiaste.
2) el inductor lo compraste o lo fabricaste? De cuántos Henrios es? Están medidos?


----------



## CMA's System

Rafavlack dijo:


> No ese era del que  me base. Subiré el que use.
> 
> Este es el que use con la modificación para el cd4069. La primera imagen es a la entrada del Gate del mosfet de abajo


Tenes 3 posibles problemas allí 
Las compuertas todas están haciendo una función, lo ideal es que las que no se utilicen.... den salida 0 permanente
Lo otro es la R gate, diodo y resistor de pulldown 
Y por último.... no se si la referencia de medición del gate alto la estás tomando de -vcc o del Drain del mosfet bajo. Si es el del mosfet bajo; no está conmutando bien y si lo estás tomando de -vcc... tenes un problema con la fuente flotante.
Diría que es un problema con la R de gate y el resistor de pulldown
Por cierto el led testigo está malisimamente ubicado, hay muchos lugares mejores que entre el rail alto y los 5v


----------



## Rafavlack

CMA's System dijo:


> Tenes 3 posibles problemas allí
> Las compuertas todas están haciendo una función, lo ideal es que las que no se utilicen.... den salida 0 permanente
> Lo otro es la R gate, diodo y resistor de pulldown
> Y por último.... no se si la referencia de medición del gate alto la estás tomando de -vcc o del Drain del mosfet bajo. Si es el del mosfet bajo; no está conmutando bien y si lo estás tomando de -vcc... tenes un problema con la fuente flotante.
> Diría que es un problema con la R de gate y el resistor de pulldown
> Por cierto el led testigo está malisimamente ubicado, hay muchos lugares mejores que entre el rail alto y los 5v



Si*, *volveré a revisar las mediciones a ver. El led ya lo retir*é*, ver*é* donde lo u*b*ico. Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## carbajal

Un saludo cordial a todos, quiero comentarles que realice el amplificador el primero, no use ningún otro diseño, use TL081CP y como tenía 10 IRF640N use éstos en lugar de los propuestos solo para las primeras pruebas, en caso de no funcionar ya que no quería gastar por gusto (me tiene corto la pandemia).
También usé un inductor que saque de una tarjeta que tenía por allí de un amplificador no se de que marca era, le conecté al bias una fuente de PC para los 12v y la fuente principal use +/-30 VDC y salió andando de una, medi tensión en la salida y no había voltaje, el LED encendió ningún calentamiento ni nada por el estilo, aclaro que las primeras pruebas las hice sin disipador en los mosfet (revisé datsheet antes de decidir usarlos), conecté la bocina de prueba que ya esta viejita pero suena bien, por si se quemaba no me doliera jeje, toque la entrada de audio y se escucha zumbido en la bocina, le inyectó señal desde mi celular y hay sonido en la bocina, bastante claro y sin ruidos extraños, aumento el volumen y suena excelente, los mosfet fríos como muerto, el IR2110 se empieza calentar pero no exagerado, por las dudas le pegue un pequeño disipador y ahora calienta pero no tanto, le doy más volumen y truena duro (término chapín), mi bocina siento que se revienta así que pongo otra de más potencia y la mueve lindo, en verdad una maravilla para tan pequeños mosfet y tan poco voltaje.
Bueno mis impresiones son buenas, el amplificador sale andando a la primera siempre y cuando hagamos todo bien y consigamos componentes de buena calidad. Animo a que lo construyan ya que si funciona y muy bien, más adelante comprare los mosfet IRFP250 para usar más voltaje y más potencia haber como va.
PD. El inductor no calienta para nada y los mosfet apenas entibian sin disipador, a pesar de eso ya les puse uno y las pruebas fueron 4 omios.
PD2. La placa la había quemado hace varios meses y por no tener inductometro para fabricar la bobina lo tenía arrinconado por allí hasta que me llegó el inductor que ven en la fotos.
Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko

Tedras que probar, mejor compra unos irfb, ya que ese diseño no usa totempole y los 250/60 tienen capacidad de gate alta, el ir2110 calentará mas, tal vez bajando la frecuencia funcione sin dramas, pero si ya calienta un poco...
proba subir un poquito la R de gate, tal vez el ir2110 caliente menos (digo de subir 10 ohms o poquito mas)


----------



## carbajal

shevchenko dijo:


> Tedras que probar, mejor compra unos irfb, ya que ese diseño no usa totempole y los 250/60 tienen capacidad de gate alta, el ir2110 calentará mas, tal vez bajando la frecuencia funcione sin dramas, pero si ya calienta un poco...
> proba subir un poquito la R de gate, tal vez el ir2110 caliente menos (digo de subir 10 ohms o poquito mas)


Saludos Shevchenko, quiero comentar que lo dejé así, le coloque un pequeño disipador al IR2110 y aparte le coloque un ventilador para que lo refrigere porque no calentaba en exceso pero si algo y no me gusta eso, tampoco le cambie los IRF640, lo deje con esos, la idea es experimentar y aprender, si se quema aprendo, si vive largo tiempo aprendo tambien, ya le hice su cajita de madera lo estoy terminando, cuando lo tenga listo les mandare fotos del engendro viviente, no pretendo mucha potencia, con lo que me da estoy satisfecho, estimo unos 200w (igual no tengo bocinas de mas potencia para probar algo mas fuerte).
Un asunto interesante es que el Led baja su intensidad al ritmo de la musica cuando la pongo casi a full, no le doy mas volumen porque siento que al bajar la intensidad del led tambien lo hace en los 5V que alimenta al TL081 y puede provocar algun mal funcionamiento, la verdad no he medido hasta ahorita se me ocurrio pero lo hare, supongo que el transformador no da suficiente (un poco raro porque lo quite de un amplificador de 350W) o tengo poca capacidad de filtros (4*2200uf y 2*3300uf), tratare de ponerle filtros de mas capacidad, me dan desconfianza los de 2200uf porque los tenia en otro amplificador y a medio volumen se escuchaba como distorcionado (son nuevos seguro de mala calidad).
Mas adelante probare hacer otro amplificador de estos solo que usando una version que posteo un usuario llamado Louro, cuya placa ya tengo para quemar haber que tal va, segun leí el IR ya no calienta en esa version ya que tiene agregados 2 MJE que apagan y encienden los mosfet y un dead time adicional, habrá que probar.
Saludos a todos!
PD. Lo tuve funcionando por largo rato, mas de 2 horas hasta que me regañaron los vecinos, jajaja. No tuve ningun inconveniente, salvo lo ya mencionado antes, concluyo en que es un excelente amplificador duro de matar.


----------



## Osmani87

Hola soy nuevo en el foro mis saludos para todos los miembros del foro
Me e decidido armar el irs900 pero tengo un problema en un canal se me quema un mosfet el que está en la parte negativa le e cambiado 2110 y la 4049 y se me sigue quemando sincronizado a 220kh los mosfet irfp350 con +- 86v si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería


----------



## fabioosorio

Fotos y lectura, para saber qué tipo de fotos necesitan los que saben.


----------



## carbajal

Osmani87 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro mis saludos para todos los miembros del foro
> Me e decidido armar el irs900 pero tengo un problema en un canal se me quema un mosfet el que está en la parte negativa le e cambiado 2110 y la 4049 y se me sigue quemando sincronizado a 220kh los mosfet irfp350 con +- 86v si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería


Postea unas fotos de ambos lados y también hay que ver el inductor si es el adecuado ya que no mencionas que tipo de inductor estas usando, aunque puede ser también por el tema de componentes truchos o falsificados, malas soldaduras, etc.
Adicional hay un cable de tierra que debe ser soldado desde donde va se conecta la fuente hasta la parte de donde se conecta la señal de entrada en el gnd, controlaste eso?


----------



## aadf

Osmani87 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro mis saludos para todos los miembros del foro
> Me e decidido armar el irs900 pero tengo un problema en un canal se me quema un mosfet el que está en la parte negativa le e cambiado 2110 y la 4049 y se me sigue quemando sincronizado a 220kh los mosfet irfp350 con +- 86v si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería


Hola,

Mira... yo llegue a +-55v con un par de IRFP250. Si le ponia mas dejaba de funcionar.... pero por suerte no se quemo. Proba con menos tension, y si funciona, es mas que seguro que es la baja calidad de mosfet (por no decir truchos/falsos).

saludos,
Andres


----------



## Osmani87

Bueno el tema es que el amplificador trabaja vien asta que llegó a los 32v en la salida y se quema el inductor es 45mh


aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mira... yo llegue a +-55v con un par de IRFP250. Si le ponia mas dejaba de funcionar.... pero por suerte no se quemo. Proba con menos tension, y si funciona, es mas que seguro que es la baja calidad de mosfet (por no decir truchos/falsos).
> 
> saludos,
> Andres



Si, pero el otro canal trabaja bien con los mismos componentes y tiene +- 86V
Ahora cambié el cd 4049 y 2113 trabajó bien hasta los 46V, a salida de ahí me salió como una distorsión en la parte negativa en el osciloscopio, al apagar el amplificador se quemó el mismo Mosfet, el negativo y eso no es lo mas bonito, puse otra tarjeta que tenía armada y también se quemo, revisé la fuente, el bias y está bien, cambié la tarjeta que trabaja, la puse en ese lado a ver si eran interferencias y trabajó bien.


----------



## carbajal

Osmani87 dijo:


> Bueno el tema es que el amplificador trabaja vien asta que llegó a los 32v en la salida y se quema el inductor es 45mh
> 
> 
> Si, pero el otro canal trabaja bien con los mismos componentes y tiene +- 86V
> Ahora cambié el cd 4049 y 2113 trabajó bien hasta los 46V, a salida de ahí me salió como una distorsión en la parte negativa en el osciloscopio, al apagar el amplificador se quemó el mismo Mosfet, el negativo y eso no es lo mas bonito, puse otra tarjeta que tenía armada y también se quemo, revisé la fuente, el bias y está bien, cambié la tarjeta que trabaja, la puse en ese lado a ver si eran interferencias y trabajó bien.


Si estas usando 2 tarjetas con la misma fuente se había hablado sobre el uso de un sincronizador, te recomiendo que leas todo el tema, aquí mismo se posteó el sincronizador, puede que sea ese el motivo de tus problemas, prueba con eso.


----------



## Osmani87

carbajal dijo:


> Si estas usando 2 tarjetas con la misma fuente se había hablado sobre el uso de un sincronizador, te recomiendo que leas todo el tema, aquí mismo se posteó el sincronizador, puede que sea ese el motivo de tus problemas, prueba con eso.



Bueno amigo*,* ya solucion*é* el problema*,* al final cambié la 2113*,* eran falsas*,* puse una original*,* no se quemó*,* trabaj*ó b*ien los dos canales y sincronizado a 220 k*Hz* con el mismo que est*á* en el foro*,* lo único que me queda es quitarle a un canal un pequeño problema que sale al final cuando lo subes*,* como un craa*,* como si la bocina estuviera rota*,* cosas de frecuencias me imagino*,* en esto soy nuevo*.*


----------



## DJ T3

Si suena como un carton rasgando, es el parlante saturando a lo bestia


----------



## Osmani87

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si suena como un carton rasgando, es el parlante saturando a lo bestia



Hola dj, no pienso que sea el parlante, es un bafle doble con dos bocinas de 750 W cada una, eso nada más me lo hace con algunas canciones. Nada más lo hace un sólo canal.


----------



## carbajal

Osmani87 dijo:


> Hola dj, no pienso que sea el parlante, es un bafle doble con dos bocinas de 750 W cada una, eso nada más me lo hace con algunas canciones. Nada más lo hace un sólo canal.


Entonces puede ser el inductor que se satura 
Has comprobado si calienta demasiado?


----------



## DJ T3

Como dicen, inductor saturado, polarizacion incorrecta o desbalanceada, A.O. del preamplificador en mal estado, o incluso el parlante, como te dije.

Probaste intercambiar todo entre el que anda y el otro?


----------



## Osmani87

Se me volvió a quemar*,* no entiendo*,* todo *MIDE* *B*ien*,* siempre se quema el mosfet negativo*,* cuando lo subo *H*asta 46*V* a salida *AHÍ* pumm
Los mosfet son *IRFP*350
Alimentado con *±*83*V*


----------



## carbajal

Osmani87 dijo:


> Se me volvió a quemar*,* no entiendo*,* todo *MIDE* *B*ien*,* siempre se quema el mosfet negativo*,* cuando lo subo *H*asta 46*V* a salida *AHÍ* pumm
> Los mosfet son *IRFP*350
> Alimentado con *±*83*V*


Es muy difícil ayudarte cuando aportas tan poca información y te hemos pedido fotos y nada, para mi que puede ser los mosfet, por lo que te entendí estas usando el diseño original, ese diseño sugiere el uso de mosfet irfp4227 ya que la rdson es baja y en los que estas usando es más alta, yo en lo personal lo ensaye con IRF640 y funcionaba pero me quemaba los mosfet y el IR, luego usé los IRFP240 y también me daba ese sonido como que se rasga la bocina, pero cambie de mosfet y use los IRFB4227 y mejoro notablemente, otra cosa que se hablo de hacerle un gap al inductor para que no sature, no has indicado si estas usando inductor de fábrica o los hiciste vos, toroide o los de fuente de PC EI33 etc. Yo use uno de una bocina amplificada que se arruino el amplificador,  ni idea de cuántos uh es porque no tengo inductometro pero con ese ha estado funcionando bien. Espero te sirva algo mi experiencia.


----------



## Osmani87

carbajal dijo:


> Es muy difícil ayudarte cuando aportas tan poca información y te hemos pedido fotos y nada, para mi que puede ser los mosfet, por lo que te entendí estas usando el diseño original, ese diseño sugiere el uso de mosfet irfp4227 ya que la rdson es baja y en los que estas usando es más alta, yo en lo personal lo ensaye con IRF640 y funcionaba pero me quemaba los mosfet y el IR, luego usé los IRFP240 y también me daba ese sonido como que se rasga la bocina, pero cambie de mosfet y use los IRFB4227 y mejoro notablemente, otra cosa que se hablo de hacerle un gap al inductor para que no sature, no has indicado si estas usando inductor de fábrica o los hiciste vos, toroide o los de fuente de PC EI33 etc. Yo use uno de una bocina amplificada que se arruino el amplificador,  ni idea de cuántos uh es porque no tengo inductometro pero con ese ha estado funcionando bien. Espero te sirva algo mi experiencia.



Bobina a 45mh

Cambié los mosfet por unos *IRFP*264 y no se me a vuelto a quemar, pero quisiera armar el que tiene *EL LM*311 y *EL* 555 de protección*.
SI* me pudieran ayudar con un buen diseño el *IR*900 suena muy *B*ien


----------

